# [Tutorial] Como recuperar baterías de Gel



## DOSMETROS

*MÉTODO PARA RECUPERAR BATERIAS DE GEL*

Éste método lo vengo empleando hace más de 20 años, ya que por ahí no usaba mi cámara Panasonic por un año y la batería se negaba a la carga. Eran esas baterías largas negras que le entraban de punta a la cámara por debajo del visor. También mi inalámbrico Sony usaba una cuadradita gris de 4 V de gel y lo mismo va para las baterías de alarma 12V 7Ah..

Si las miran con atención, arriba tienen una tapa plástica pegada, que con una cuchillita y maña se puede despegar ya que solo está pegada en puntos.



Bueno la cuestión es que esas baterías son de plomo ácido (cómo las de coche), dónde el electrolito está gelificado y absorbido en los aisladores de entre las placas, que en vez de ser rígidos, son una especie de paño sintético, son baterías "libres de mantenimiento".

Con el correr del tiempo se SECAN, lo mismo que cuando las baterías del auto se quedaban sin agua. Así que el truco consiste en sacar los taponcitos de goma que hay debajo de la tapa  que ya sacamos y reponerle líquido (pueden ser dos y hasta tres tapas, según el fabricante).

Por favor a los eternos criticadores, estamos tratando de recuperar una batería que ya NO SIRVE MÁS. Por favor no me vengan con que así se arruina la batería ¿OK? Sabemos que aumentar la densidad del electrolito afecta los soportes de las placas. Pero estamos hablando de una batería que era PARA TIRAR! Y que seguramente además del agua también evaporó el sulfúrico!

La advertencia aquí es que vamos a trabajar con ácido sulfúrico diluido, que no lastima si se enjuagan bien con agua y tienen especial cuidado con los OJOS. De todas maneras una gota en el pantalón significa un agujero después del próximo lavado   . Hay que ser cuidadoso con el lugar dónde lo van a hacer. El electrolito mancha y opaca mármoles y granitos, lo mismo que algunos pisos de mosaico o cerámica.

Vamos a necesitar una botella de "Recuperador de Baterías" , las venden en las estaciones de servicio y ha de valer 3 U$S, o en los "Lubricentro" , o  pueden comprar electrolito para baterías en los negocios que se dedican a baterías de automotor, los dos sirven lo mismo.

Vamos al grano, primero con un pincelito pinto con grasa o vaselina los terminales de la batería para protejerlos del ácido, luego pongo un poco de recuperador o electrolito en una taza de vidrio o de plástico y con una jeringa de inyecciones sin aguja, chupo de ahí y le voy metiendo por los agujeros que quedaron luego de sacar los tapones de goma. De nuevo cuidado con los OJOS , cualquier cosa , lo primero es enjuagarse con mucha agua!

Aunque ésto no es absolutamente necesario ni cierto, voy agregando cantidades iguales vaso por vaso (cada agujero o tapón corresponde a un vaso de 2V). Hay que darles tiempo a que lo absorvan, puede quedar lleno de golpe y luego a medida que lo absorve va bajando. A veces una burbuja hace que parezca que está lleno, pero no, así que a chupar con la jeringa y revisar! Con un trapito viejo mantienen limpio.

Dejan reposar la batería una o dos horas para asegurarse que absorba bién, y que se vea el líquido por los agujeros.

Ahora lo que hay que hacer es sacar el exceso de líquido, no debe quedar líquido por encima de las placas ni de los pañitos blancos esos. Yo aquí le pongo la aguja a la jeringa, pero con cuidado de no clavarla entre las placas y hacer algún daño, y le saco el sobrante. NO DEBE QUEDAR LÍQUIDO (ELECTROLITO) NADANDO SOBRE LAS PLACAS.

Ok Ahora preparo dos cables con terminales, identifico el positivo del negativo, los conecto con el cargador y pongo la batería a cargar sobre una bandeja plástica, ya que podría desbordar algo de algún vaso y no queremos arruinar nada.

Para hacer ésto yo tengo un mantel de plástico grueso de un metro por un metro que coloco sobre el lavarropas en el lavadero. Vuelvo a repetir , ser cuidadosos y prolijos!

Avisarle al resto de la gente que no toquen ese líquido para evitar accidentes ¿Si? No son adivinos . . . 

Mi promedio de recuperación es de 1 de cada 3 baterías!

Al principio puede costarles iniciar la carga ya que estaban secas, sulfatas y entonces la impedancia es demasiado alta, le pueden poner el tester en el modo ACA X 10 amperes en serie con uno de los cables y ver la corriente de carga, que repito, al principio puede ser cercano a cero. Paciencia. Si inicia la carga tratar de mentenerla cercana al 10% de la capacidad de la batería. Tocando la batería no está mal que se entibie, pero NO que se caliente!

Luego de unas 10 horas de carga, quitamos el cargador y probamos la batería con una lámpara de coche de 12 V o una Dicroica (mi caballito de batalla jeje) Si enciende podemos tener suerte. Si no enciende procederemos al último recurso, intentar cargarla con una serie hecha con uno de esos probadores 220 - 380 V que tienen dentro dos lamparitas de 220V  5 Watts en serie y agregamos un díodo del tipo IN4007 (para los muy principiantes, el alambre del díodo del lado de la raya del díodo va en el positivo de la batería, en el otro alambre del díodo se conecta a una de las puntas del probador, se aisla, la otra punta del probador a un cable de 220V, se aisla, y el otro cable de 220V al negativo de la batería), que también dejaremos cargando por otras 10 horas. Debe ser un probador de los de estilo antiguo con las dos lamparitas dentro y a la vista, los venden en las casas de electricidad o ferreterías. Aqui los probadores electónicos de neones, leds o digitales, NO SIRVEN. Si no lo tienen o no lo consiguen, pueden probar con dos lamparitas de 220V 15W (les llaman estilo perfumero, de nevera o de màquina de coser y tienen rosca mignón) en serie con el díodo IN4007.

*¡ OJO QUE AHORA LOS BORNES DE LA BATERIA VAN A QUEDAR ELECTRIFICADOS A VOLTAJE MORTAL Y NO DEBEN SER TOCADOS NI ESTAR CONECTADOS A NINGÚN OTRO APARATO O DISPOSITIVO !*

Si luego de 10 o 20 horas de carga con la serie de las dos lamparitas con el díodo, no recibió carga alguna . . . FIN DE LA BATERÍA.

Si recibió algo de carga se puede dejar unas horas más para después desconectar eso y cargarlas con un cargador convencional.

Otra cosa a tener en cuenta es que a veces reciben carga, llegan a los 13,8 y encienden perfectamente una lámpara . . .  pero al otro día están muertas.

Si lograron recuperar la batería, le conectan una lámpara de 12V acorde a la capacidad de la batería. Para las de 7Ah va perfecto mi bendita Dicroica de 12V  50W 4 A y la dejan encendida un buén rato, debería andar por lo menos la hora. Pueden hacerle varias cargas y descargas a lámpara, para mover la batería. Traten de no distraerse u olvidarse y dejarle la lámpara puesta mas tiempo del necesario.

Bueno, si la batería quedó mas o menos utilizable, aquí va lo último, por única vez pongo la batería a cargar en una fuente o bandeja boca abajo (OJO EL ÁCIDO QUE CHORREE), le pongo dos maderitas o algo que sirva para levantarla un poco y que no apoyen los terminales, uso broches para la ropa, mejor uno mas alto del lado de los bornes para que el ácido no les chorree.
La idea es quitarles el exceso de electrolito que no haya sido absorbido, invertida solamente no cae, pero cargando se generan gases que empujan el sobrante hacia afuera.

 Si llegaron hasta aquí, le reponen los taponcitos de goma, la enjuagan con cuidado bajo la canilla, los taponcitos no van a dejar que le entre agua, la secan bién (yo espero unas horas para que se le vaya la humedad de los recovecos) y proceden a pegarle la tapa con algún adhesivo epoxi o de contacto o de siliconas. No tienen que pegarlo todo ni sellarlo. TIENE QUE QUEDAR VENTILADO , durante la carga se generan gases que tienen que tener salida. Si no pegan la tapa o no se la ponen, la presión hace saltar los taponcitos. Le pueden dar unas vueltas de cinta aisladora o ponerles un par de bandas cortadas de una cámara de rueda de moto sobre la tapa, si la quieren dejar preparada para una próxima revisión.

¡ Suerte !


----------



## gonchilb5

buen aporte dosmetros yo tengo una bateria de 12v 7a para tirar pero probare hacer lo que dijiste....


----------



## Cacho

Muy bueno, 2m.

Cuando tenga una agotada le hago esto y comento cómo me va. Por desgracia el mes pasado tiré un par que tenía...  

Saludos


----------



## fernandob

hola yo estaba preguntando algo asi pero un poco mas serio .

les dejo lo que tengo hasta ahora y si consigo algo mas les digo, seria importante que alguno de los que saben de quimica ayude, por que ahi esta la justa, sino es prueba y error y darle a lo tonto .

1 --- el tema de recuperar las baterias se supone que hay que agregarles agua destilada , el acido no se evapora .
2--- se supone que si la bateria se descarga se forman cristales que la inutilizan , quizas por eso dosmetros solo alguna se te salva:
la que estuvo mucho descargada fue, la que agarraste a tiempo no fue.
3--- el tema de agregarle liquido (agua destilada) no recuerdo como era, pero hay que hacerlo con la bateria descargada o cargada (no recuerdo ) .
por que en uno de los casos las placas absorven liquido y en el otro lo liberan.
asi que puede ser que si cargas las celdas (con liquido)  hasta la linea luego al cargar electricamente la bateria el liquido derrame .
aqui de muevo un quimico deberia recordarnos como era el asunto .
pero estoy seguro que el nivel de liquido es normal que varie entre descargada y cargada (electricamente ) .
4 -- el tema de los cristales que se forman por lo que leo es un proceso irreversible..........pero tambien lei que algunas empress dicen que lo revierten .(?) , no se si hay verso en eso.

a mi me interesa, pero en verdad es un proceso quimico, lo joya seria que uno que sepa de verdad de una mano, si lo hay .

recuerden que si una bateria se recupera, si de verdad se puede recuperar es una bateria menos que desechamos y las baterias contaminan un monton , asi que seria bueno poder recuperarlas.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Don Fernando b > Dentro de la batería se produce un proceso químico reversible, si lo pone en el google lo va a encontrar:

-El acumulador de plomo se construye  alternando placas de plomo esponjoso con otras de dióxido de plomo que están separadas con separadores de madera o de fibra de vidrio y sumergidas en un electrolito, formado por una disolución acuosa  de ácido sulfúrico. Cuando la batería suministra corriente, la placa de plomo (Pb) es el polo negativo y la placa del dióxido de plomo (PbO2) es el polo positivo.
La reacción completa que se verifica cuando se extrae corriente de la batería viene dada por la ecuación siguiente:

_________________________Descarga >_________________
_____Pb +PbO2 + 2H2SO4                                 2PbSO4 + 2H2O
_________________________ < Carga___________________

La cuestión es que para la fabricación de las placas se emplea:
PLOMO   Pb.
MINIO Pb2O3 (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minium) y litargirio (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Litargirio
LITAGIRIO   PbO.

Una de las placas se oxida y la otra se sulfata como parte del proceso normal, el problema es cuando se sulfatan ambas

Es como tener dos placas positivas ! Ese proceso en general es irreversible, el sulfatado es el que aumenta la impedancia a la carga de la batería, y por eso en esos casos uso la serie con el díodo para, aumentando el voltaje y limitando el amperaje, forzar el movimiento de iones.

Cómo sabía que iba a aparecer un criticador a descalificar. . . "pero más serio (sic)" . . . me tomé el trabajo de explicar que ésto es para una batería que ya no sirve más. MUERTA.

Lo cierto es que una batería en proceso normal transformadorrma ácido , plomo y óxido de plomo en sulfato de plomo y agua o viceversa, y que el ácido NO SE CONSUME . . .  que no se consuma no quiere decir QUE NO SE EVAPORE.

¡ SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII los ácidos se EVAPORAN !.

Un procedimiento "más serio" para reparar una batería, es a la antigua, desarman la batería, separan placa por placa, desechar las rotas , LIJAR las sulfatadas (pero son porosas, quien le saca el sulfato de adentro?), volver a armar. Proceso que creo, escapa a un aficionado a la electrónica.

Por otro lado,¿ por que motivo envasarían y venderían électrolito bajo el nombre de "recuperador de baterías" ?

¿ Los empresarios son tontitos ?

A una batería buena y en uso, sólo se le repone agua destilada, pero cuando entran en picada, se les prolonga la vida aumentándoles la densidad del electrolito: agregar electrolito en vez de agua !

Creo que alguien que se tomó el trabajo de leer y que luego desarmó, serruchó, rompió, probó de lavarlas con otros ácidos, recalentó baterías y cargadores, se quemó ropa y dedos, manchó mosaicos, hizo volar tapones, etc , etc y finalmente COMPARTE su experiencia , tiempo y esfuerzo . . . tiene un poco más de autoridad para hablar del tema que un simple criticador.. . .  ¿no te parece?

P.D.: el agua se agrega antes de la carga, pero si es en un coche que vas a cargar andando, ponelo antes en marcha porque al agregarle agua se diluye el ácido y ya no te va a arrancar.


----------



## fernandob

que pelotu... calenton que sos che .

no lo puse con onda de criticar nada mal, me interesaba el tema, yo tambien ocupe tiempo en su momento en eso, solo queria ver si alguno que conozca de verdad , a ve r, me refiero a que sepa la teoria fisica o quimica pusiese ayudar, mas que experimentos de prueba y error que yo tambien he hecho .
fijate el post que hice anterior que no lo tocare ni modificare, fijate que no pongo nada contundente , en nada me la doy que es LA VERDAD , son las cosas que aprendi, que escuche , que lei , sin darmelas que es la justa.
a pesar de que tengo años usando baterias , pero no es mi tema teorico , no es lo que estudie , solo use, probe algunas cosas y lei otras.

no fui para nada ofensivo en el post anterior y vos si.
solo queria ver si se sacaba información tecnica del asunto.

he mirado y no poco en la web y hay empresas que dicen que las recuperan pero tambien en otros lados dicen que es un proceso irreversible, yo no se de quimica.
se que hay gente que versea, se (por muchas baterias que he mantenido) que cuando ya no almacenan energia es inutil, si estan secas les agregas agua destilada y levantan pero solo un poco y nada, si tenian 50 a/h y vas cuando no sirven por estar secas , les pones aguas y salen con 5 a/h o 10 pero al poco tiempo se mueren.
Nunca nadie he visto que haya puesto un negocio de recuperar baterias (sin dasarmarlas ) .
saber quimica y/o fisica para poder explicar esto es SABER , no copiar formulitasd e la wiki , en todo es necesario comprender asi el que sabe nos puede explicar fehacientemente .

ya dije y siempre digo que no se de quimica, y no me la doy de nada en eso, a lo tonto he probado.

lo que pones del cargador es lo ........bahh.cuando la cosa viene con mala onda no sirve para nada asi .

que al pedo es tratar un tema asi !


----------



## electrodan

Creo que lo probare con unas baterías que tengo por ahí.


----------



## fernandob

esto es parte de una charla con un colega, disculpen si algo parece descolgado, es por que plantee la duda acerca de que no le veia el sentido a cargar la bateria directo con 220v y una lampara de 30w , para mi era = y mas seguro hacerlo con un transformador de mas de 15v que uno tenga en su casa y la R adecuada.
me refiero a que se logra exactamente el mismo efecto, la bateria "no ve " diferencia . 



vamos a lo que fue puesto al principio : 

*220v y 30 w = 150 mA = 0,15 A = en 7 Amper representa un 2 % . 

y la tiene a 220v !que fue correctamente aclarado que es un peligro , yo solo marco que es innecesario . *


si tengo una bateria de 12v 7a/h y quiero que la maxima corriente de carga sea digamos 1/10 de la nominal o sea 0,7 amper (te acalro que en tema de baterias de plomo acido hay tal variedad de recomendaciones, pero al final las cargan de cualquier modo , yo he reparado y sacado circuitos a papel de varios y es asi ) . 

ponele 18vcc luego de un filtro minimo y una limitacion de corriente  : 
como ya te dije si no levanta en seguida por lo menos todas las que yo probe no levantan mas . 


*pero igual, mira el caso que se puso al principio  de 30w de lamparas a 220v ........... son 150 mA ! 
ponele una resistencia con un cargador o fuente de 18v . 
en 12v caen en la R >> 6v (40 ohms 1w ) 
supongamos que la bateria este muerta cae todo o casi en la R : 
0,45 amper que es menos del 7 % de los 7 Amper ! 
si, la R. va a sentir el verano asi que si no la calculas para esa posibilidad o no la proteges va a largar olor. 
pero la bateria .............ni se mosquea !!!!!!!!!! *



me hubiese encantado saber que de algun modo podrian salvarse esas baterias , incluso busque en temas mas  "de ciencia" pero nada. 



CAPACIDAD : 
si la pones a descargar con 1 amper y dura 10 hs = 10 A/h 

tener una bateria que era de 7 A/h y que le quedan en verdad luego de "recuperarlas"  2 A/h .........y por unos meses ........  
es lo que siempre me paso . 


En fin, me hubiese encantado ver si aprendia algo mas acerca de ellas, por que me seria util


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te cuento algo Fernando b , en principio yo lo relato como mecánica de campo, lo atamo con alambre lo atamo, algo gracioso y entretenido o para ser usado en una emergencia   .

Luego propuse usarlo para intentar sacar a flote baterías MUERTAS   .

Llevado a nuestro interés, cuando cargás una batería con un cargador convencional de supongamos 17 V, le llega a cada vaso 2,8 V y a carga máxima cada vaso tendrá 2,3 V (13,8V).

Es sabido que no lográs carga completa en una batería con una fuente de 12 Vcc. Si le entregás 2,3 V por vaso , el vaso nunca va a llegar a los 2,3. Por eso hay cargadores por cruce de "corriente constante" a "tensión constante o flote", o sea que el cargador levanta su tensión lo suficiente cómo para mantener una corriente establecida y cuándo llega a la tensión final 13,8, para no sobrecargarla hace el cruce a tensión constante de 13,8 V para mantenerla a "flote".

Ok ¿ahora porqué un vaso de 2,3 no logra carga completa con una provisión de 2,3?

Primero hay que superar lo que se llama "potenciales de oxidación", o su suma, mucho ya no me acuerdo, lo estudié hace muuuuucho en química aplicada en la uba '76.

Entonces tenemos que para cargar un vaso NORMAL de 2,3 necesitás superar eso digamos que en 0,5 V mínimo. Cuánta más corriente quieras lograr de carga . . . más tensión.

El problema viene cuando tenés una batería ENFERMA o MUERTA , se le han sulfatado las placas y su impedancia se ha elevado inmensamente.

La única solución que yo he encontrado para "forzar" el movimiento de iones e intentar superar los nombrados potenciales de oxidación , aún con sulfato sobre y dentro de las placas (son porosas), es con una tensión desmesuradamente elevada. Seguramente podríamos usar una fuente convencional de 70 V seguramente. Pero si lográs mover iones y comienza la carga, entonces la corriente se va a disparrar y ahí la cosa se te complica. ¡Que la fuente esté bien protegida o un buén fusiblito!.

Lo que en realidad se necesita es una fuente de corriente constante alimentada desde 70V. Aquí vendría bárbaro una conmutada pulsando con 70 V pico ¿ves? pero no visto desde el lado de la eficiencia, sino de mover iones. Como ésto yo lo hice sólo por curiosidad personal y casi a modo de juego, y nada tiene que ver con lo Profesional. . .

Exprimiendo el seso recordé que las primeras fuentes de corriente cuasi constante eran partiendo desde una tensión bastante elevada y con una alta resistencia en serie.

Si me pongo a diseñar, o copiar o modificar una fuente para hacer ésto, entre que rejunto , compro, hago impreso y armo la bendita conmutada, ya me dispersé ! y después tengo que tomar la pastillita rosada para acordarme para que cuernos era la fuente   .

Así que de ahí sale lo de los 220V , las dos lamparitas de 15 W en serie y el díodo . . .  y como me ha servido: tiempo de armado 30 segundos, costo 0. . . ¡ ¡ Lo compartí con ustedes ! !

Recalco el tema de agregar electrolito y no agua, en una batería seca seca, el SO4H2 en parte se ha convertido en sulfato de plomo y en parte se ha evaporado.

Tengo alguna batería de alarma sobre la mesa, abandonada hace 10 años y que ahora es capáz de suministrar 4 Ah. En general quedan aptas para uso personal y prueba , no para empleo "profesional".

Una vez que la batería logre moverse un poco, mi consejo es hacerle varios procesos de carga y descarga. Hay baterías que admiten carga, y hasta encienden una lámpara de luz alta de coche de 90 W (7,5 A) . . .  y al otro día está a CERO . . .  tírenla !

.


----------



## fernandob

hola, me alegra de verdad que podamos discutir esto bien.

de verdad no comprendo , de verdad, y espero que me lo puedan aclarar:

la bateria es , como si fuese una resistencia, una carga , voy a adjuntar un dibujo, muy tonto pero yo siempre me siento mejor al hacer dibujos .

si yo en el dibujo tengo una bateria que tiene una tension entrre bornes Vbat.
y una fuente que entrega una tension Vcc.
y supongo que siempre Vcc > Vbat asi lka circulacion de corriente se da de la fuente hacia la bateria .

la formula para calcular la corriente que circulara es la que conocemos , ley de ohm.

si uso una fuente de 220v y quiero que circulen 150 mA calculo una R = (220 - 12) / 0,15

la bateria caeran en ella los 12v y circularan 150 mA , la bateria no se entera que la fuente es de 220v , corrijanme si no es asi , le es transparente eso .
lo que logro con ese circuito es que le circulen 150mA  nada mas, .
la bateria es como un capacitor gigante con algo de perdidas, asi es .

ahora uso una fuente de 18v y quiero que circulen por ahi 150 mA calculo : R = (18-12) / 0,15 

la bateria caeran en ella los 12v y circularan 150 mA , la bateria no se entera que la fuente es de 220v , corrijanme si no es asi , le es transparente eso .
lo que logro con ese circuito es que le circulen 150mA  nada mas, .

no se logra ningun efecto distinto con una que con otra .

diganme en que me equivoco yo .

saludos


----------



## fernandob

cuanto mas tiempo este circulando corriente hacia la bateria mas se cargara y ira subiendo la tension entre sus bornes, lease que luego de 1 hora en bornes de bateria habran 12,5 v 
una hora despues 13v.
y asi va subiendo a menos que se corte la fuente o se baje la VCC para que no supere un valor.


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿discutir?

Fernando b, si la batería está operativamente normal, es cómo vos decís! 

Si la batería "e morta" es como si tuviera diacs o neones o un alto zener en serie, porque sencillamente no les circula nada de corriente a menos que superes eso, y eso no lo superás con 2,8 V por vaso. ¿entendés?

Si rehacés tu cálculo y le das a la batería mala una resistencia casi infinita, vas a entender la diferencia.

La serie de las dos lamparitas con el díodo va a intentar forzar la circulación de corriente con picos de hasta 309 V (dividido 6 vasos, aproximadamente = 51,5 Volts por vaso, dependiendo del estado particular de cada vaso), y si lo logra y empieza a circular corriente, disminuye la impedancia interna de la batería y disminuye su voltaje, aumentando la caida en las lamparitas que comenzarán a encender. Maravillosamente automático   

El objetivo original de ese cargador propuesto no es cargar sistemáticamente la batería, sino forzar las duras y/o muertas. Y una vez logrado usar un cargador convencional. ¿Ok?

¿Nadie se tomó el trabajo de probarlo, experimentarlo . . . ?

Aprovechen la "papita"    jejeje

 .


----------



## fernandob

tengo equipos de luz de emergencia atomlux y germilux, mi taller es un cementerio de ellos , antes tenia baterias de promedio 55a/h , ahora solo un par de 6v 4 a/h .

vos decis que eso funciona, bueno, veamos que prueben algunos.

para mi el tema es que tomas algunas que no estan hechas bolsa y por eso van, al ponerles liquido.

la unica forma de ponerle a cada vaso 20v o 50 v es que si, tenga resistencia infinita, o sea caiga en la bateria (te hablo de bateria no de vasos) .
si una bateria tiene entre sus bornes 50 v es lo que se llama sobrecargada, en verdad es lo que llamo que esta seca, no almacena, se carga rapido y tambien se descarga rapido .

lo dejo como duda, yo he probado mucho, pero puedo estar equivocado, pruebenlo y vean .
si, como decis vos no cuesta nada.


saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Seria bueno comentarles esto:

Tengo una bateria del tipo selladas.
Y esta la pienso ocupar en un carro seguidor de lineas. El problema es que la bateria esta practicamente SECA, es decir, la agita uno con la mano y se oyen como piedritas adentro de esta.

La pregunta es: Aun servira si le aplico en proceso de rejuvenecimiento?.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob

y sino ,como puso dosmetros ..........¿ que perdes?


----------



## Tacatomon

Buenop lo intentare.

Ahora, si mi bateria en cuestion es de 6V 2.5AH.

Cuanto voltaje de carga le debo de poner para cargarla normalmente. (Obvio, despues de recuperarla, despues de los 220V).

Cuanta corriente de carga se le debe aplicar para una carga optima/ No entiendo bien los calculos para la carga optima, son confusos. Al menos, poner las formulas correctas.

Saludos.


----------



## eb7ctx

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Buenop lo intentare.
> 
> Ahora, si mi bateria en cuestion es de 6V 2.5AH.
> 
> Cuanto voltaje de carga le debo de poner para cargarla normalmente. (Obvio, despues de recuperarla, despues de los 220V).
> 
> Cuanta corriente de carga se le debe aplicar para una carga optima/ No entiendo bien los calculos para la carga optima, son confusos. Al menos, poner las formulas correctas.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola, si quieres que te dure tiempo no debes de pasar del 20% de la capacidad de descarga
en tu caso de 2,5 Amp/h  serian unos 500 Ma. unas 8 horas aprox.

Un saludo


----------



## microsistel

Hola DOSMETROS, (supongo que es por lo VHF 144MHz, bueno no vienen al caso, es inavitable soy electrónico, jajajaja). 
Gracias por su aporte, casualmente estaba por dar un final a dos baterias de gel 12V 7Ah, y siempre las revivi muy casemanete con agua destilada, pero andaban muy poco y luego chau, es mas siempre dije que no se podian revivir nada las de gel, pero su sugerencia dice lo contrario, asique lo intentare, solo me falta saber bien, adonde compro el electrolito? o solo con acido sulfurico? no me quedo bien claro, lo demas si....
POR FOAVOR NO TIREN LAS BATERIAS A LA BASURA, CONTAMINAN! CUIDEMOS EL MEDIOAMBIENTE.

Muchas Gracias por su aporte, ademas es una forma de Reciclaje, yo las usao en el laboratorio, ya que trbajao con convertidores DC/DC, y la fuente no da mas de 8Amp, y con las batas logro sacar mucho mas que eso...

Saludos y Gracais!


----------



## fernandob

hola micro , te sujiero que las pruebes luego de el intento de revivirlas.

sabes como ? no ?

las cargas a flote y luego las descargas con una corriente conocida y controlas el tiempo que tarda en caer (por ejemplo una de 12v en vaer a 10v ) .

asi podes calcular cual es la capacidad real que posee dicha bateria una vez "recuperada".

se entiende , no ?

ese ciclo probalo un par de veces.

por ejemplo si te duro 4 hs con una descarga de 1 amper quiere decir que esa bateria almacena 4 A/h 

y conta, es mas , cuenten todos los que prueben asi se puede hacer una estadistica acerca de si sirve el metodo y que nivel de recupero se obtiene.

saludos


----------



## microsistel

OK Gracias, lo haré.


----------



## Cientifico

Cuando una bateria vieja,tiene las placas positivas molidas,no las recuperas mas.

Si esta sulfatada,puedes probar lo siguiente. Tirar todo el liquido,luego echar agua destilada solamente(nunca con acido) si la bateria es de 12V,cargar con 24V,empezara a hervir tirando un liquido como espuma,quiere decir que esta soltando el acido que estaba atrapado en las placas.Saludos.

    No se peleen


----------



## ale1.0

Bien dosmetros por tu aporte! Le quite acido a la bateria de mi auto, y  con una jeringa le fui inyectando a una bat. GEL de 12V 7A. Estaba re-seca. demoro bastante, se formaban burbujas, la recargue dos veces mas , es obvio que el  sulfurico iba siendo absorbido. A la hora, le coloco una lamparita de 5 watts 12 v  y enciende a un 30%. la dejo tres horas mas, sin darle carga todavia, y la lampara enciende a un 50%. la recargo con una fuente variable , a unos 300 mA. queda en carga una 10 horas,-  o sea casi  la mitad de la carga para la bat. de 7AH, y la lampara enciende bien, quitando momentaneamente el cargador. Un dia de carga mas y la bateria parece responder bien , sin autodescrga en 12 hs de reposo.
Lastima que tire tantas baterias  de 12 y de 6 de gel,tal vez muchas  hayan sido recuperables, aunque mas no sean para pequeñas prestaciones, o en pruebas de laboratorio, vienen re-bien. 
Gracias por tu colaboracion!

PD: Usen anteojos de seguridad, antiparras  o cualquier anteojo al trabajar con acido, una camisa vieja arriba de la ropa, o lo que fuere, y tengan a mano agua corriente y bicarbonato de sodio diluido en agua.Trabajen solos, sin chicoas cerca ni animales domesticos.Todos los entidos alertas. Si, soy un enfermo en esto de prevenir accidentes !


----------



## manoletex

Hola dosmetros, la pregunta es , cuanto tiempo deben encenderse las ampolletas?, o se desconecta inmediatamente al comenzar la circulacion de corriente?


----------



## ale1.0

Si son muy viejas y estuvieron secas mucho tiempo, el metodo apenas resulta. Si estan activas pero ya en el limite, se logran buenos resultados. ya les comente a varios amigos, hicieron pruebas y ya tengo algunas conclusiones. Aquie tengo una de 6V 4A, en descarga con una lampara, con un consumo de 300ma,y el voltaje no se cae hace horas.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

por el lado de la quimica se trendria que pegar una vuelta electroaficionado, interesados mandenle mp que segur tira alguna cable en el tema


saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Que bueno  *ale1.0  *que nos cuentes tu experiencia , como cuento arriba , sólo un porcentaje se recuperan aceptablemente y tampoco para uso preofesional.


*manoletex* lo de las ampolletas lo podés usar como método de carga o sólo unas horas para iniciar la carga y luego le pones un cargador convencional.

Suerte y gracias por compartir


----------



## Pulsar71

les cuento que tengo un cargador por pulsos que lo hice hace cuchusientos años, con ese recupero mis baterias de acido o de gel, este cargador da un pulso positivo de 18 V luego cae  a menos 5 V , tan pronto le haga el esquema  lo subo al foro.

las baterias de acido primero les quito todo el acido y las lavo con agua hasta que salga todo el material desmenuzado que se deposito al fondo, luego les agrego el agua acidulada, las dejo reposar un dia y luego le aplico mi cargador de pulsos de 3 a 5 dias las de 55 AH, 7 a 10 dias las de 120 AH; segun vea como se van recuperando las pruebo con un foco de 50 W. las baterias se recuperan y algunas llegan a trabajar hasta 5 años mas,  esto es para trabajo estacionario para vehiculos llegan al año y pico, solo las someto a recuperacion dos veces, no he intentado mas.  

las de Gel solo les agrego agua , las dejo reposar un dia y las someto a carga por 2 a 3 dias, luego de esto se recuperan por cerca de 2 años mas. tambien las he recuperado por dos veces no he intentado la 3ra vez.

normalmente las uso con mis paneles solares por mas de 10 años.  este procedimiento lo aplique despues de trabajar por mas de 5 años conectadas a mis paneles solares.

por lo pronto Les adjunto la forma de onda que entrega mi cargador son +18Vp y - 5Vp, 60HZ de este modo las placas sulfatadas son recuperadas (fig. ciclocarga).

tambien hice la prueba con una fuente de 24 VDC, 5A pero con semiciclos positivos de 30 Hz, obtuve resultados muy similares, esto para las baterias de carro de 55 AH.
para las de Gel de 12V 7AH, con semiciclos de 24 VDC 1A siempre con 30 Hz.
esto se logra con un transformador que entregue 24 VAC y un solo diodo rectificador segun 2do esquema adjunto.

Pero tambien es recomendable como dicen los que me antecedieron que hay que mantener en flotacion las baterias ese punto es muy importante y por lo menos una vez al mes hay que hacerles sangria o descargarlas por unas 8 horas y luego ecualizarlas unas 8 horas, este procedimiento hara que las baterias se comporten de manera apropiada.

Salu2
Mac


----------



## patamdq

Hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro, la verdad que el tema es muy interesante, las baterias son un problema para el medio ambiente. Yo particularmente hace 10 años que coloco sistemas de alarmas y en los services de cambio de bateria me las traia para mi casa para que la gente no las deseche; acumule unas 40 de 12v 7ah y ahora voy a probar si alguna se puede recuperar, por lo menos a fines educativos o para regalarsela a alguien que la necesite, muy bueno el aporte y la información del foro, sigan asi.

Saludos desde Mar del Plata.
Ruben


----------



## jechu094

bueno el tema es muy interesante, desde ahora gracias por la información brindada.
mi duda es la sgte: hace mas de 1 año me regalaron una ups, esta traia 2 baterias de 6v y 4.5 amp (la referencia es sa645 sota enertech), por cosas de la vida me encontré por ahi las baterias, ademas tengo un proyecto para hacer una bicicleta electrica casera y me caen del cielo, lo unico es que las pongo a cargar con un cargador de play (7v y 2amp) pero las conecto al tester y se descargan. vi el tema, pero me gustaria saber:
-¿hasta donde lleno la bateria con el acido?
- las pilas mias no tienen plomo (o eso dicen), ¿esto influye en el proceso?
- que voltaje y amperaje tiene que tener el cargador de las pilas?

P.D: mis pilas tienen 3 taponcitos, cuanto se le echa a cada entranda


----------



## Tomasito

Bueno, ahora mismo estoy probando este método.

Tengo un par de Yuasa de 12v 7Ah y genéricas de 6V 4Ah.

Las Yuasa tienen los tapones a la vista, pero las de 6V no les pude despegar la tapa de arriba por mas fuerza que hago, probé con una trincheta cortando el pegamento y con un destornillador haciendo palanca, pero no lo logro...

Como no tengo electrolito (ni plata para comprar), lo hice con ácido sulfúrico (al %100), disuelto con agua hervida, al 10%. No es lo ideal, pero tengo $0 ahora mismo, asique aunque sea para probar por ahora...

Cargador tampoco tengo, tuve que hacer uno con un trafo de dicróica y un 7812 

Mañana tal vez tenga noticias de cómo me fue 



Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Está bién la proporción ya que con la batería descargada el electrolito está compuesto por un 12% de ácido sulfúrico y un 88% de agua en volumen.

El agua que drena de los aire acondicionados puede considerarse desmineralizada y es gratis, conviene descartar la primera si recién se encendió.


----------



## alex v

Buen dia Dosmetros, soy nuevo en esto y queria saber si esto se puede emplear a baterias de autos, ya que la bateria de mi auto no retiene la carga por mucho tiempo, es decir... la cargo y por varias horas me mantiene 12,64v y luego de uno o dos arranques del auto pum! se cae a 12,2V. Muchas gracias

perdon me olvidé de aclara que el alternador ya lo controlé y carga bien, Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probá con un "Recuperador de baterías" que venden en algunas estaciones de servicio o lubricentros.


----------



## Eter

Muy interesante el tema... Pregunto: Cuando una bateria es de 12VDC  7A/h significa que esa batería esta en capacidad de suministrar esa corriente en una hora ¿verdad? Pero, ¿Cual es el voltage que debe tener la bateria al final de esos 7 amperios-hora de descarga?


----------



## DOSMETROS

La batería a carga completa tiene 13,8 Vcc , se supone que luego de entregar su carga debería andar por los 11Vcc . . . mas o menos


----------



## Eter

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La batería a carga completa tiene 13,8 Vcc , se supone que luego de entregar su carga debería andar por los 11Vcc . . . mas o menos


Mmmm.. Sería bueno hacer esa prueba; colocar durante la hora una carga que consuma los 7 amperios para saber si lo que dice el fabricante se cumple, porque la tinta y el papel soportan muchos engaños. ¿Alguno de ustedes colegas han hecho la prueba?


----------



## rraallvv

Saludos, muy buenos aportes...

Tengo un par de baterías selladas de 12V 9Ah, las usaba en un ups, ambas cargan solo hasta la mitad, a 6V.

Que me aconsejan: ¿debo subir la concentración del electrolito, o cargarlas con 110VAC y un diodo con dos lamparas en serie como se explica arriba?

Saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo le repondría electrolito e intentaría su carga con un cargador convencional , si no se logra , intentaría forzarla con los 110Vca , un díodo y una lámpara en serie.
*PELIGROSO, OJO QUE TRABAJARÁS CON LÍNEA VIVA ! ! !* 
Cada dos volts que le "falten" a la batería , es un vaso en corto y no suele tener solución


----------



## rraallvv

Encontré tres baterías más, en total tengo cuatro de 12V 9Ah y una de 12V 4Ah.

Tres de las de 9Ah cargan solamente hasta 6v (lo cual me parece bastante curioso) y una de 9Ah y la de 4Ah prácticamente presentan un circuito abierto.

Es una lastima tirarlas, voy a intentar recuperaras como me acabas de explicar, y si puedo hacerlo trataré de colocarlas en un arreglo en paralelo para mi UPS.

Gracias por tu pronta respuesta, Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae

Vieron el tema de los "desulfatadores" que trabajan con pulsos de alta tension y corriente? seran buenos? o eso de que recuperan baterias de auto SECAS COMPLETAMENTE sera cierto? porque no tengo ganas de armarlo por armarlo (pa que suene lindo lo digo asi)


----------



## Biotech

Jajajajaja... Ya sé lo que me falló a mí. Las dejaba con las celdas llenas de líquido... jejejejeje. Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

fernandoae dijo:


> Vieron el tema de los "desulfatadores" que trabajan con pulsos de alta tension y corriente? seran buenos? o eso de que recuperan baterias de auto SECAS COMPLETAMENTE sera cierto? porque no tengo ganas de armarlo por armarlo (pa que suene lindo lo digo asi)


 
Pst pst  . . . 220Vca, díodo y lámpara limitadora (de 220V) en serie, la corriente inicial corresponde al valor de la resistencia de la lámpara fria y apagada, y la final a la de la potencia de la lámpara, si ésta se enciende completamente.

Se elije la potencia de la lámpara para fijar dichos parámetros .



Biotech dijo:


> Jajajajaja... Ya sé lo que me falló a mí. Las dejaba con las celdas llenas de líquido... jejejejeje. Gracias


 
JAJAJA. No hay drama con eso, yo suelo hacerlo para asegurarme que no le falte electrolito, fijate que no parezca llena y sean solo burbujas.

Ponela a cargar sobre un recipiente que recoja el ácido que eventualmente se derrame cuando haga burbujas durante la carga. Podés cargarla así, si se recupera, la invertís una horita para eliminar el sobrante (recuperalo ).

Si una batería se calienta más de un lado que de otro significa que tiene un vaso en corto = MUERTA.

Saludos !


----------



## fernandoae

> Iniciado por *fernandoae*
> 
> Vieron el tema de los "desulfatadores" que trabajan con pulsos de alta tension y corriente? seran buenos? o eso de que recuperan baterias de auto SECAS COMPLETAMENTE sera cierto? porque no tengo ganas de armarlo por armarlo (pa que suene lindo lo digo asi)​           Pst pst  . . . 220Vca, díodo y lámpara limitadora (de 220V) en serie, la corriente inicial corresponde al valor de la resistencia de la lámpara fria y apagada, y la final a la de la potencia de la lámpara, si ésta se enciende completamente.


Siiii esa tecnica ya la conozco! flor de patada me comi por descuidado  desconecte el positivo para no dañar nada... pero del negativo me olvide...
A lo que voy es que sirve para cargarlas... pero para desulfatarlas tambien? segun lo que he estudiado hasta el momento es una especie de senoidal amortiguada  de cerca de 80V que no pasa por "0"... o sea, siempre es positiva


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo había hecho con un 555 y un Tip un circuito que disparaba pulsos muy angostos y espaciados de 35Vcc para "amansar" pilas de NiCad duras que se negaban a la carga, eso surgió como observación que al tirarle chispasos a mano con un cable y observar que luego de eso se "amansaban" y permitían la carga.

También hay unos que usan un solo díodo con una resistencia en paralelo de manera que tienen pulsos positivos grandes y negativos de algunos pocos volts, creo que son para las alcalinas .

Subí la información que tengas sobre el des-sulfatador .

Saludos !


----------



## fernandoae

Aca esta el archivo


----------



## DOSMETROS

Gracias* Fernandoae* , ya lo estuve leyendo y está *MUY* interesante , pero me parece que me voy a hacer uno con una bobina de encendido de auto ya que tengo un par tiradas por allí, así no me pongo a hacer esas bobinas .

Fijate que dice que no sirve para las de gel , salvo que hagamos como *Biotech* , que las inunda .. Tengo una Ristone que es transparente y se le ve el sulfato blanquecino en las placas.  Va a servir , es parecida a ésta.









Saludos !


----------



## fernandoae

Con una bobina de auto no funciona, porque hace falta tension y bastante corriente. No es muy complicado de hacer. Yo si me pongo en campaña y consigo el alambre lo armo y les cuento como me fue. A mi me interesa porque como tengo unos 1000Wrms de sonido en la camioneta y no me da para baterias de ciclo profundo uso las comunes, mas de una vez se me descargan demasiado y me duran año y medio o dos como mucho...


----------



## rojewski

El metodo que planteo DOSMETROS en verdad funciona, a menos que la bateria tenga una celda (vaso) dañado. Haciendo un rellenado con acido diluido (los que venden en los autorepuestos) pude rescatar varias baterias que estaban en 0 Volt, asi que SI SE PUEDE!


----------



## gdseta

Esta muy buena la información, se agradece.

Les cuento que acabo de recuperar mi primera batería(6V 4,2AH), aplicandole electrólito y cargando inicialmente a 22v y monitoreando con amperímetro. A medida que aumentaba la corriente disminuía el voltaje de la fuente variable, la cargué con 200 a 300mA.
Comprobé su buen funcionmiento, esperé un día para observar si se descargaba luego la deje una noche (alrrededor 10 horas) alimentando un circuito que consumía casi 100ma y el voltaje aún medía sobre 6 V.
Aplicando el mismo método no me resulto lo hice 2 veces y la batería se descarga casí instantáneamente. La abrí utilizando nicrom y observó que entre las laminas de plomo y papel existe corrosión.
Mis consultas ¿Cómo se llama? al que llamé papel
¿Se podrá comprar el "papel"?
Labando con agua destilada y volviendo a aplicarle el proceso de recuperación, SE SALVARÁ.


----------



## Eter

> Aplicando el mismo método no me resulto lo hice 2 veces y la batería se descarga casí instantáneamente. La abrí utilizando nicrom y observó que entre las laminas de plomo y papel existe corrosión.
> Mis consultas ¿Cómo se llama? al que llamé papel
> ¿Se podrá comprar el "papel"?
> Labando con agua destilada y volviendo a aplicarle el proceso de recuperación, SE SALVARÁ.



Disculpa pero no entendí bien el mensaje... ¿Recuperaste o nó la bateria?


----------



## pandita

pulsar 71. se me hace muy interesante, los consejos que das sobre las baterias, pero me quedaron algunas dudas, quizas quieras disiparlas por favor, 1 para lavar una bateria, se hace con agua corriente o destilada, 2 cuantas veces se debe de lavar, 3 a que llamas agua acidulzada, perdona tantas preguntas pero soy nuevo en el reciclado de baterias, gracias.


----------



## pandita

dosmetros, mil disculpas pues pregunte a otra persona, antes que a usted que es el moderador del tema,  las preguntas que hice ya se respondieron solas al leer todo el tema, solo me queda una, lo del lavado de la bateria por dentro, me podria decir cuantas veces se hace este procedimiento, o se lava hasta que quede limpia, perdon tanto interes por el tema, pero la recuperacion de baterias es un negocio lucrativo, si alguien le interesa este tema, tengo 2 maneras mas de recuperar las baterias sin abrirlas, y otro abriendolas y cambiando celdas en corto, . pandita, gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

pandita dijo:


> dosmetros, mil disculpas pues pregunte a otra persona, antes que a usted que es el moderador del tema, las preguntas que hice ya se respondieron solas al leer todo el tema, solo me queda una, lo del lavado de la bateria por dentro, me podria decir cuantas veces se hace este procedimiento, o se lava hasta que quede limpia, perdon tanto interes por el tema, pero la recuperacion de baterias es un negocio lucrativo, si alguien le interesa este tema, tengo 2 maneras mas de recuperar las baterias sin abrirlas, y otro abriendolas y cambiando celdas en corto, . pandita, gracias.


 

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

Aquí no hay problemas con eso , somos democráticos .

Lo del lavado no es mio ya que para las de gel sería casi imposible.

Agua acidulada es el electrolito de SO4H2 que ya se vende preparado.

Bienvenidos sean tus sistemas , postealos aqui mismo .

Saludos !


----------



## pandita

amigos. ayer hice el circuito desulfatador de baterias, pero tengo un problema, el transformador y el diodo rectificador se calientan bastante, no se si este bien,  pero el rectificador que le puse es de 5 amperes, pulsar por favor despejame esa duda, el valor del amperaje del rectificador.  por lo pronto para el calentamiento le puse un mini abanico, y da buen resultado. pero eso del calentamiento esta mal, ademas vibra la caja donde monte el tranformador, pero eso no es problema, gracias,  pandita.


----------



## fernandoae

De cual circuito estas hablando?


----------



## pandita

fernando, es un cargador de pulsos que presento pulsar71, el 16 de julio del 2009, casi un año, es el mensaje no 26 0 27, la pregunta de que amperaje es el rectificador.  pero que bueno que me contestas a donde puedo conseguir el desulfatador de baterias, que pones en tu mensaje, me interesa, quiero saber si usted lo  vende,  en kit o desarmado. gracias por contestar, pandita.


----------



## fernandoae

El diodo ese depende de la tension del trafo, pero con un amperimetro en serie nomas lo podes averiguar...
El desulfatador ese no lo vendo... pero con el esquema es facil hacerte uno...


----------



## el-rey-julien

bueno conseguí 45 baterías de 6 volt ,voy a probar el método 
muchas gracias por el post ,luego comento los resultados 
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Juaz , tenés para entreteneeeeeeeeeerte un poco, podés llenarlas y al otro día quitarle el excedente o volver a llenar si fuese necesario.

Comprate al menos un bidón de 5 Lts de ELECTROLITO.

Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien

voy a comenzar con 10 primero ,las junte de luces de emergencia de varios edificios
saludos


----------



## Tomasito

Te conviene comprar una botella de ácido sulfúrico y hacer vos el electrolito diluyendolo con agua destilada. Debe salir 10 pesos una botella de 1Kg de ácido sulfúrico al 95% 
Yo hace como dos años compré, y me salió algo así.


Yo había probado de recuperar unas yuasa de 12v 7ah y unas chinas de 6v, pero sin suerte (ya tenian muchos años encima sin usarse).
Ahora hace unos días le cambié la batería a la moto (12V 5Ah), y la que tenía vieja estaba muerta muerta. Voy a ver si puedo revivirla para un proyecto que tengo en mente donde preciso una batería de 12V.
Los vasos los tiene llenos, se ven a simple vista porque es medio transparente el plástico de la batería, asique voy a tratar de hacer un desulfatador.

Para no complicarme mucho, me parece que voy a poner un micro que genere un pulso de alta frecuencia, y un FET que maneje el primario de un trafo, con el secundario conectado a la batería.



Saludos!


----------



## pandita

amigos. ayer`recupere la primera bateria de plomo, utilizando el metodo, de sacar todo el acido. y con agua normal hervida hasta la ebullicion, se llenan las celdas de la bateria para lavarla por dentro, la agua se introduce caliente, para mejor lavado agite la bateria y deje reposar hasta que enfrie, yo la deje medio dia, y despues saque el agua, cargue el acido y la deje cargar 5 horas, quedando la bateria en buenas condiciones.
el acido que cargue es nuevo. pues el que saque estaba completamente negro con muchas impurezas, lo puse en galones transparentes de leche bien lavados. despues de 24 horas los revise y las impurezas se fueron al fondo y el acido que queda arriba se ve cristalino, voy a tratar de recuperar por lo menos el 80 por ciento que es lo cristalino, y les informo que sucede con la bateria con acido viejo, amigos no olviden usar, guantes especiales para acido, protector de ojos o gafas especiales, respirador de sustancias toxicas, delantal protector contra acido, gracias,  pandita.


----------



## Tomasito

Yo hace casi dos semanas, tengo la batería vieja de la moto cargando las 24hs, y no carga a más de 5 o 10mA, con un voltaje que varía entre 13.5 y 14.5V. Cuando desconecto el cargador, queda en 12,2V, pero ni bien le pongo una carga (Aprox. 50mA), cae a 10V aproximadamente.

En cuanto tenga tiempo pruebo de hacerme un desulfatador. Estuve viendo, y parece que este diseño no es tan complicado, y tiene buenos resultados. Supongo que se podrán usar los nucleos toroidales de las fuentes de pc o de fuentes de dicróica electrónicas (fuentes switching de 12v@50W para luces).


Saludos.


----------



## Barry Lyndon

Muchas Gracias ''Dos Metros''por tu habituales e instructivos mensajes,hago extensivos mis agradecimientos a ''Fernandob'',quien habitualmente crea debates tecnologicos con sus intervenciones.Ambos''Foristas''denotan un amplio espectro cognoscitivo,espectro del cual todos nos beneficiamos tan solo con leerlos.Gracias.-


----------



## DOSMETROS

Barry Lyndon dijo:


> Muchas Gracias ''Dos Metros''por tu habituales e instructivos mensajes,hago extensivos mis agradecimientos a ''Fernandob'',quien habitualmente crea debates tecnologicos con sus intervenciones.Ambos''Foristas''denotan un amplio espectro cognoscitivo,espectro del cual todos nos beneficiamos tan solo con leerlos.Gracias.-


----------



## fernandob

upa..........pasaba por aqui y veo que me ligue un elogio....

........


----------



## Donpilin

Hola!!... Les cuento mi experiencia... que no se como tomarla...
Tengo un jeep de pequeña cilindrada, que lo uso una o dos veces por año. Despues de 7 meses de no ponerlo en marcha, obviamente la bateria (es del 2007) estaba descargada. Le pongo el caragador tomo carga hasta 12,3 volt, pero no tenia fuerza para mover al burro de arranque. Descubro un vaso vacio, le agrego agua desmineralizada la cargo toma carga y al otro dia cae solita en vacio a 10,26 volts repeti la prueba varias veces y siempre cae al mismo voltaje... supuse que la celda estaba en corto....

Leyendo todo lo publicado por ustedes extraje y realice lo siguiente:
-Vacie unicamente el vaso afectado, el electrolito lo filtre dos o tres veces para reutilizarlo luego.
-Llene con agua desmineralizada hirviendo, vacie, llene con agua fria, vacie, llene nuevamente con agua hirviendo, vacie y luego nuevamente enjuague dos veces mas con agua fria, vacie nuevamente y deje escurrir un rato.
-Llene con el electrolito recuperado (filtrado).
-Le di carga.

Resultado : la bateria carga perfectamente y mantiene ctte. la carga en vacio 12,21V. Aparentemente se soluciono el corto y ya no se autodescarga.
Ayer la monto en el jeep, y no tiene fuerza como para mover al burro le di varias veces hasta que parecio que quedo muerta, la probe en otro auto y tampoco movia al burro....la saque, la tension cayo a 11,9V. y hoy se recupero sola a los 12,20Volts.

No entiendo que pasa... la bateria tiene, mantiene y hasta recupera sola el voltaje perfectamente pero no tiene amperaje evidentemente...

Tambien realice la misma experiencia con otra bateria (de no tan buena calidad) que tenia en desuso desde hace muchos años y bastante golpeada porque la uso de cotrapeso en un trabajo. La tension inicial era de 1,23Volts o sea nada... le hice el proceso de limpieza y filtrado del electrolito en todas las celdas y ahora tiene y mantiene 12,07 volts, pero tambien carece de potencia.

Que opinion pueden dar ustedes ???

Saludos!!


----------



## Tomasito

Ha de estar sulfatada, probá con algún desulfatador (fijate en el thread postearon alguno). Una forma fácil, es con un capacitor de 2uF para arranque de motores eléctricos (se compra en una casa de *electricidad* -no de electronica eh!-), en serie con un diodo, pasando por la batería, y cerrando el circuito con 220v.

Ojo que es MUY peligroso, ni se te ocurra manipular la batería o el circuito mientras esté conectado a 220v. Antes de hacer nada, si tenés dudas, preguntá!

Y bajo ningún motivo se te ocurra no poner el capacitor y el diodo!


----------



## Donpilin

Hola! Tomasito
Supongo que te referis a estar sulfatadas las celdas interiormente, pero el agua hirviendo que le puse no alcanza para eliminar la posible sulfatacion??? 
La limpieza y enjuague que les hice es hasta que saliera bastante limpia de impurezas.
Lo que vos me indicas ayudaria mas todavia a la recuperacion!!

Gracias y Saludos!


----------



## pandita

donpilin. si nomas limpiaste la celda que estaba sin acido,  la bateria te dara problemas, limpia todas las celdas para mejor resultado, al limpiar te daras cuenta que de las celdas sale un liquido negro como arenoso, para mejor resultado ponle acido sulfurico diluido con agua, lo venden en botellas, me avisas como te va, pandita.

amigos, tengo una pregunta, voy a explicar, a mis manos llego una bateria de plomo sellada, que tiene una tapadera grande pegada donde van los tapones del liquido, es una bateria casi nueva, que no conserva la carga, hoy me decidi abrirla y para mi sorpresa le hacia falta liquido a la bateria, a todas las celdas las llene al mismo nivel y la bateria se recupero fue un exito a medias, pues ahora como pego la tapa que force y lleva multiples pegaduras, por eso amigos, *busco pegamento especial para baterias*. este pegamento debe aguantar el acido sulfuricio para que no lo derrita, gacias pandita.


----------



## Donpilin

Pandita... Como comente anteriormernte a una de las baterias le "limpie" un solo vaso, porque el resto estaba bien, en la otra, que estaba totalmente muerta en general y muy golpeada fisicamente, pero buena para experimentar y ver que pasaba, se lo realice en los 6 vasos y le agregue un poco del acido recuperador de baterias que se vende en las estaciones de servicio. Los resultados ya los comente.

Mi duda, es la falta de potencia en ambas baterias. 
El voltaje lo levanta rapidamente y lo mantiene en vacio perfectamente... 
-Si las placas estarian duras o sulfatadas, levantaria tan rapido la carga ??
-Si la someto a una serie de cargas y descargas... mejoraria en algo su capacidad ??

Con respecto al pegamento, podes utilizar Silicona (Fastix, en Argentina), que sella y tiene un aceptable poder adhesivo en muchisimos casos, dependiendo del tamaño de la superficie de contacto, pero independiente del material o tipo de superficie (lisa, porosa).

OJO:   NO selles toda la tapa y dejar sin respiradero los vasos!!!

Conta como te fue....

Saludos!!


----------



## José Rivero

Hola, cuando se tiene una bateria descargada por mucho tiempo, asi como a lo largo de su uso, especialmente cuando se llega a usar hasta descargarla totalmente, lo que se llama descarga profunda, se van formando cristales de sufato de plomo, los cuales son muy dificiles de disolver, te recomiendo que despues de haber lavado las celdas las llenes con el electrolito y la sometas a una carga de desulfatacion, luego la pongas en carga lenta es decir a menos del 10 % de su capacidad, monitoreando el voltaje, debe subir lentamente hasta que llega a su tope cercano a los 15v. cuando ya no sube mas el voltaje por un periodo de aprox. media hora o un poco mas, y desprende abundantes burbujas dejala reposar unos 5 minutos y comprueba la densidad del electrolito de ser este muy bajo tienes que vaciar todo el electrolito en un deposito aparte y agregarle acido sulfurico al electrrolito hasta alcanzar la densidad recomendada por el fabricante de la bateria, luego con este electrolito rellenar las celdas a su nivel, sometela a carga lenta, siempre monitoreando el voltaje y cuando ya no haya variaciones del voltaje o ya no suba mas de lo que haya llegado, te comento que puede llegar hasta cerca de 16 v. se considera que esta totalmente cargada a lo que te pueda responder en su condicion de bateria vieja, puedes probarla conectandole un foco de unos 60 w. que son unos 5 A. y probar cuantas horas te dura hasta llegar a bajar el voltaje a 11v. y vas a determinar cuantos amp/hora te puede responder, comenta los resultados de tus experiencias para conocimiento de todos nosotros. saludos


----------



## pandita

pregunta. como puedo probar si las celdas de una bateria estan en corto, existe algun aparato en el mercado que detecte el corto de las celdas y que sea portatil, amigos el porque de mi pregunta; OJO. esto es negocio para mis amigos emprendedores del foro. el desulfatar las baterias quimicamente con acido fosforico me esta dejando buen dinero como 15 dolares por bateria que le hago la quimica, pero al comprar las baterias usadas alguna sale con una celda en corto ese es mi problema, que hay perdida porque bateria en corto se carga y luego pierde la carga rapidamente, ya no se puede vender, si alguien del foro se interesa por los dos metodos quimicos para desulfatar  bateria, los publico, pero hasta ahora lo que me ha dado mejor resultado, el desulfatador electronico junto con el quimico,  espero respuesta amigos, gracias


----------



## fernandoae

Porsupesto! compartilo, a mi mas que nada me interesa por el tema del audio, cuando escucho con el auto apagado se me bajan las baterias a 10V-11V


----------



## Donpilin

Pandita... Cuando una celda esta en corto, la bateria toma la carga total teorica y se autodescarga en corto tiempo hasta llegar al valor de de la suma del voltaje del resto de las celdas. Ejemplo: cargas totalmente a 12,6V. equivalente a 2,1V. por celda... luego de un tiempo (horas) por autopdescarga  el voltaje cae a 10,5V. o sea 5 celdas de 2,1V.
Normalmente en la celda en corto baja mas el nivel del electrolito, calienta mas que el resto y tiene mas olor a huevo podrido.
Podes usar el Densimetro como detector de la celda en corto, este indicara una densidad bastante menor que el resto de las celdas.
Te agradeceria que publiques todo lo referente a los desulfatadores quimicos (elementos y forma de uso) y tambien del electronico.

Saludos.


----------



## pandita

donpilin, hoy mas tarde lo voy a publicar, espero que lo aprovechen y lo guarden celosamente, solo para su negocio, pues si lo damos a conocer a mas gente se acaba el negocio, para todos mis amigos del foro, amigo, el porque busco un probador de celdas en corto, pues cuando voy a buscar las baterias en los almacenes recicladores, no puedo hacer muchas pruebas, pues solo me dejan entrar con un probador de baterias, que las pone en corto por 10 segundos y en en una caratula como  la de un probador, te dice buena, en duda, mala, pero muchas en duda estan buenas, porque a veces la bateria esta seca toda o alguna celda o esta descargada, pero tambien puede estar una celda en corto, ahi necesito el aparato medidor de celdas en corto y que sea portatil porque en los alamacenes no hay donde conectarlos,  nos vemos mas tarde con los desulfatadores quimicos, gracias.


----------



## Tomasito

Ojo con la desulfatación química, que según leí, te come las placas al final.

Yo sabía que se puede usar Sulfato de Magnesio (MgSO4) y Ácido Etilendiaminotetraacético (C10H16N2O8), pero según leí además de luego corroer las placas, el Sulfato de Plomo (PbSO4) no vuelve a las placas como ocurriría con un desulfatador eléctrico (por lo que las baterías nunca recuperan la capacidad original).


Peeeero, es solo lo que yo leí, por favor exponé más de tu método, que probar no cuesta nada


----------



## pandita

metodo desulfatador, de baterias.solo para baterias que no esten en corto en sus celdas, jarabe de acido fosforico 200 cc , agua destilada 2 litros, preparacion mezclar el acido fosforico con el agua, cuando ya este listo, a la bateria le sacas 15 cc de acido a cada celda, los mismos que repones con la preparacion, entonces le pones el desulfatador, que se encuentra en el respuesta numero 27  que hizo pulsar 71, este circuito es muy sencillo,  la dejas conectado ala bateria por lo menos una noche, al otro dia le pones el cargador normal, entonces el acido fosforico desbarata el oxido de las placas, logrando que la bateria cargue, para volver usarla por lo menos un ano mas.

quimico desulfatador numero 2. estos son polvos, sulfato de magnesio 1 kilo, alumbre 1 kilo,. preparacion mezcle los polvos juntos, poner 5 gramos por celda en un total de 30 gramos por bateria, este producto evita la sulfatacion del acumulador, principal enemigo del mismo, para que este que este producto tenga exito se requiere que se agregue cuando la bateria enpieza a fallar, pues amigos le hechan el polvo a las celdas y la ponen a  cargar la bateria, y con la otra mano agarran el saco de dolares, les deseo exito, y tambien otra manera de hacer el desulfatador de pulsar 71, pues se calienta ya me trono un trasformador en el primero que hice , pero en el segundo le adapte dos abanicos, y ahi la llevo, pero si alguien tiene un buen diagrama de un desulfatador electonico, favor de proporcionarmelo, gracias, pandita


----------



## Tomasito

Bueno, después de un mes de estar la batería de moto conectada al cargador las 24hs sin que la corriente de carga superase los 10mA en ningún momento (monitoreado todos los días casi), decidí probar otros métodos.

Como está hasta arriba de electrolito, probé un desulfatador echo con 220v + capacitor de 2uF en serie + 1n4007, sin absolutamente ningún resultado.
Cambié el capacitor por una lámpara de 220v 60W, y maravilla, la lámpara brilla, la batería hace ruiditos a "pop" mientras la tensión cae desde 30 a 15v (medidos con el tester en VCA, tengo que fijarme con el osciloscopio para ver la verdadera tensión de pico).
Prueba preliminar: Un cooler de pc de 100mA, antes no giraba y hacia caer la tensión a 3.5v. Ahora gira lentamente y la tensión solo cae a 5.5V (esto después de 5 minutos con el "desulfatador").

Ahora está hace casi 15 minutos conectada al "desulfatador", y se oyen menos "pops" que antes, voy a ver más tarde cómo continua. Espero que en un par de días con el "desulfatador" quede más o menos bien.


Con 60W @ 220V, da 272mA, con un ciclo del 50% (por el diodo). Asique en el peor de los casos, no es tanta corriente para la batería.

Después voy a comprar una lamparita de 100 y otra de 150w para forzar un poco más la batería y ver cómo se comporta (de p$% que pude encontrar una de 60w acá, era la última incandescente que quedaba en casa  ).



Saludos.

PD: Después voy a probar tu método *pandita*


----------



## DOSMETROS

Anda muy bien el método de la lámpara y díodo *Tomasito * , si lees el principio del hilo está explicado 

Con el capacitor y el díodo . . . te faltó algo. La corriente atraviesa el capacitor y el díodo por primera vez , pero a partir de allí el capacitor no tiene como descargarse o invertir la carga para volver a "bombear" a la batería , por lo que deberías poner otro díodo desde el capacitor hasta el negativo de la batería.

 

Saludos !


----------



## pandita

dosmetros, el circuito que presentas para tomasito, es un desulfatador, pero en mi pais mexico, el voltaje que se usa en las casas es 110 volts, que se puede hacer, ojala pudieras ayudarme, espero tu respuesta, gracias.


----------



## Tomasito

Bueno, les cuento que no sé por qué, luego de alrededor de 4hs con el desulfatador conectado (iba todo bien a 22v), lo desenchufé para hacer unas mediciones, y cuando lo conecté de nuevo, la batería hizo un "bum" adentro con fogonazo incluido (el espectáculo pirotécnico, no el usuario del foro eh! ). De ahí inmediatamente apagué y no lo volví a conectar.

Midiendo, ahora da solo 2mA la batería, cayendo a 0.3V aproximadamente. Me parece que si antes no estaba muerta del todo, ahora lo está 

Lo que me desconcierta, es que venía lo más bien, hasta que la desconecté y la volví a conectar. Sería el pico de tensión de la primer conexión el problema, verdad? No se podría usar un NTC de los que se usan para el arranque de las fuentes de PC?

PD: Para 110v usá el doble de capacidad para el capacitor 


DOSMETROS: Voy a probar con la modificación que decís (Cuando tome coraje y más precauciones).


----------



## Donpilin

Hola!!!

Coincidentemente con Tomasito, estuve probando desulfatar la bateria, pero con el metodo de Dosmetros, el de las dos lamparas de 15W y el diodo en serie... la bateria (12v.75A.) no estaba cargada a full pero la sorpresa fue que en vez de cargarla un poco la tendencia fue hacia la descarga... la idea era probar con una lampara de 100W o mas, pero luego de una necesaria carga.

Ahora encuentro en las ultimas respuestas unos circuitos mejorados del que me habia propuesto Tomasito en un principio (capacitor + diodo en serie)...

PANDITA: A que llamas jarabe de acido fosforico??... Es el acido fosforico diludo a algun porcentaje comercial especial o es la forma de llamarlo en Mexico al acido fosforico puro??
Vos decias que ya estas usando este desulfatador quimico junto al electronico y que te da buenos resultados.... Cual estas usando vos?, porque veo que pedis los circuitos de los desulfatadores...

Cual seria el mejor ??... 
En el ultimo de Tomasito, la resistencia que agrego en serie con el segundo diodo, de que valor es o deberia de ser??

Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae

El método de la lámpara no termina de convencerme, creo que lo mejor es son los "zappers" que mandan pulsos de mas de 80V y varios amperios... 
Siguiendo la lógica de los pulsos de alta corriente, no seria bueno cargar un capacitor a 311V y descargarlo sobre la bateria con un triac cada 100ms ? o seria muy salvaje? 
Cuando consiga alambre de cobre seguro lo armo porque las baterias me duran poco, una consulta... los picos de consumo dañan las  baterias? porque tengo 1000Wrms en audio y sin capacitor


----------



## Donpilin

Hola a todos!!

El experimento de las lamparas en serie + diodo me deja algunas dudas y preguntas...

Con las dos en serie de 15 w, la tension de carga en la bateria no supera los 12 V.
Con  una de 40 W. llega a los 12,4V.
Con 75 W. a 12,7 V.
Con 150W a 13 V.
Con una  de 500W. 13,9V.

Con las lamparas de pocos watts me descargaba la bateria y con la de 500W. la cargo mejor que con el cargador, medida con el densimetro que antes marcaba menos.

Entonces pregunto... 
Si la idea del desulfatador es aplicarle picos de una tension mas alta , esto se cumple adecuadamente???
Si no se cumple, actua como un cargador de bateria convencional a transformador o mejor aun como cargador con desulfatador incorporado??? 

PANDITA: A que llamas jarabe de acido fosforico??... Es el acido fosforico diludo a algun porcentaje comercial especial o es la forma de llamarlo en Mexico al acido fosforico puro??
Vos decias que ya estas usando este desulfatador quimico junto al electronico y que te da buenos resultados.... Cual estas usando vos?, porque veo que pedis los circuitos de los desulfatadores...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae

> Si la idea del desulfatador es aplicarle picos de una tension mas alta ,  esto se cumple adecuadamente???
> Si no se cumple, actua como un cargador de bateria convencional a  transformador o mejor aun como cargador con desulfatador incorporado???


Yo tengo EXACTAMENTE las mismas dudas


----------



## jvildosola

Hola e estado siguiento este tema atentamente porque tengo problemas con la bateria de mi auto y estoy buscando una forma segura y economica de cargarla, entonces buscado en varios foros llegue a uno en que se mostraba una imagen de carga con entrada de 220v y en serie una ampolleta de 100 w, más un diodo 4007, me di cuenta que es casi lo mismo que estan explicando acá, entonces ahí va mi consulta, sera posible si la bateria no esta dañada, solo descargada que al hacer este circuito, cargue bien la bateria???, lo otro mi bateria es de las que llaman libre de mantención, no trae los tipicos orificios donde agregar acido, que precauciones deberia tomar aparte de las comunes de trabajar con 220v ??. 
Agradecere sus comentarios al respecto.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## guty666

Buenas me presento soy nuevo en el foro y esta semana me compre un de sulfatador de 12v para BATERÍAS GRANDES el cual funciona con pulsos de corriente e intensidad mas altas que la nominal de la batería a una frecuencia de 1Khz:

Especificaciones Basicas:

Tensión de la batería: 12V
Tensión pico desulfatador 40v
Intensidad pico: 11A
Tiempo de trabajo: 50µs
Tiempo de Descanso 950µs
Tipos de Bateria desde 1Ah hasta 4000Ah 12V
Frecuencia de Trabajo 1Khz

bueno el caso es que después de leer el foro quiero aclarar algunas cosas:


1º lo de la bombilla y el diodo:

Si efectivamente el método funciona aunque no es reconocido por ser peligroso.

Explicación:

estas tensiones que se aplican mediante la rectificación de la red eléctrica 220 o 120v a media onda mediante un diodo son rectificadas a corriente continua la cual se reduce a la mitad 220 a 110v y 120 a 60v pulsante y se utiliza para romper el aislante que es el sulfato de plomo cuando este se cristaliza ya que en estado esponjoso si es un buen conductor
el caso es provocar el movimiento de electrones entre las placas y la diferencia de tensión lo puede conseguir aumentando la capacidad de captación de la batería al variar su resistencia interna baja y con el consiguiente aumento de Ah en el proceso de carga
todo esto se resume en que es un método de inicializacion de de una bateria en mal estado por sulfatacion pero no es un método de carga en si debido a que desperdicia muchísima electricidad durante el proceso siendo a 220v un 90% una vez la resistencia de la batería a descendido como para poder encender la bombilla esta debe de ser conectada a un cargador convencional de 14.4v a 15v a una relación de 1 / 10 de su capacidad durante 12h terminado este proceso realizar un proceso de descarga completo y una carga completa 12h y después dejar en flotación durante al menos 7 dias a 13.5v y realizar el proceso de descarga y carga completa siempre controlando los niveles de liquido

2º de sulfatadores químicos

los de sulfatadores químicos solo deben de utilizarse en baterías nuevas o en buen estado no como método de recuperación ya que el sulfato de plomo es recombinado y eliminado de las placas no volviendo este al electrolito y con la consiguiente perdida de capacidad.
en baterías nuevas proeje en descargas de el posible sulfato que se produce y como consecuencia la recombinación y perdida es mínima y la batería después de una descarga profunda no sufre una sulfatador apreciable

3º De sulfatadores electrónicos

estos de sulfatadores funcionan por el principio de resonancia y pulsos haciendo que el poco sulfato al descargar la batería sea repelido por los pulsos de tensión superior a la de la batería en ese momento no permitiendo que se depositen y los cristales por resonancia son recombinados al electrolito en su totalidad es el método mas fiable y en combinación con una batería en buen estado podría utilizarse en conjunto con el de sulfatador químico.

4º Mantenimiento de Baterías

baterias de UPS o SAI deven de ser revisadas cada 3 Meses ya que la temperatura de trabajo donde son almacenadas las baterias normalmente el el interior del aparato son excesibas y muy superiores a la media de temperatura ambiente a la cual los fabricantes indican su periodo de vida normalmente 20º o 25º siendo en el interior de los aparatos dobladas estas temperaturas las cuales aceleran drasticamente la muerte de las baterias
todas las baterias de los UPS - SAI estan secas aun siendo sin mantenimiento

Baterias de sistemas aislados:

estas baterias duran mas dado que la temperatura de trabajo esta mas controlada
estas batrerias mueren por barias causas que quiero que todos tengan claras.

primera causa de muerte mas del 80% de los casos:

baja tensión mantenida y descaras profundas sin recuperación en el tiempo esto lo que nos produce es que las placas se sulfaten y al no recargaras este sulfato se cristalice y solidifique en las placas esto produce menor capacidad de carga gases y que se descompense la bancada de baterías ya que si una se sulfata al cargar recejo menos amperios de entrada dado que la resistencia es mayor y las demás baterías deben de soportar toda la intensidad sobrante produciéndose lo siguiente:

Baterias sobrecargadas:

las baterías sobrecargadas normalmente mueren por cortocircuito interno se comunica un baso o barios al introducir una carga excesiva en Ah las placas de plomo se deforman comprimiéndose unas contra otras y da como consecuencia la ruptura del aislante ionico que separa los polos de la celda quedando esta en corto

las bancadas de baterías devén de comprobarse cada 6 meses siempre y cuando los ciclos de carga y descarga sean correctos si no deberían de comprobarse cada vez que las baterías no puedan ser cargadas en un periodo de mas de 7 días realizando una carga ausiliar con otros metodos a tensión de 15V y 1 / 10 Ah máximo dejando en flotación a 13.8
esto en muy pocas ocasiones se cumple a no ser que se disponga de metos de carga alternativos cono las combinaciones de solar con eolica y un generador gasolina o diesel para poder en caso de necesidad recargar el grupo ya que se podría echar a perder.


utilizando el de sulfatador electrónico estos periodos de mantenimiento puedes alargarse igual que la vida de las baterías pueden incrementarse hasta 5 veces con unos minutos de revisión.

toda la información aquí expuesta es resultado de mis investigaciones y estudios como técnico electrónico


----------



## fernandoae

Lo de la lámpara y el diodo para mi... NO FUNCIONA, es más un cargador que otra cosa, primero porque no existen pulsos de alta intensidad y segundo porque funciona a 25hz solamente...
Probé con una bateria de 47A/H y con un consumo de 1A bajó rapido...


----------



## guty666

fernandoae dijo:


> Lo de la lámpara y el diodo para mi... NO FUNCIONA, es más un cargador que otra cosa, primero porque no existen pulsos de alta intensidad y segundo porque funciona a 25hz solamente...
> Probé con una bateria de 47A/H y con un consumo de 1A bajó rapido...



como ya comente esto solo es inicialmente para romper la alta resistencia de las baterías sulfatadas una vez iniciada la batería se debe de terminar la carga con un cargador normal como indico anteriormente para poder completar la recuperación de la misma utilizando un cargador.


----------



## fernandob

guty666 dijo:


> Buenas me presento soy nuevo en el foro y esta semana me compre un de sulfatador de 12v para BATERÍAS GRANDES el cual funciona con pulsos de corriente e intensidad mas altas que la nominal de la batería a una frecuencia de 1Khz:
> 
> Especificaciones Basicas:
> 
> Tensión de la batería: 12V
> Tensión pico desulfatador 40v
> Intensidad pico: 11A
> Tiempo de trabajo: 50µs
> Tiempo de Descanso 950µs
> *Tipos de Bateria desde 1Ah hasta 4000Ah 12V
> Frecuencia de Trabajo 1Khz*



aca hay un par de cosas que me dan curiosidad, mas alla que considero que ese aparato es una mentira lo que me interesa es COMPRENDER ..
lo abriste para ver si siquiera posee lo que dice : un oscilador ytransistor de potencia para generar lo que dice ??
por otro lado , eso de que sirve para baterias de sde 1A a 4000 amper es muy interesante ya que asi se lo venden a cualquiera, peron es lo mismo una bateria de 1 amper que una de 4000 amper , es mas masa, mas placas sulfatadas sobre las cuales trabajar, supongo que ese equipo debe trabajar de alguna manera, si o si debe realizar un "esfuerzo energetico" y me parece absurdo que sea lo mismi, o mas bien el mismo equipo para una de 1 a que para una de 4KA.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++



guty666 dijo:


> bueno el caso es que después de leer el foro quiero aclarar algunas cosas:
> 
> 
> 1º lo de la bombilla y el diodo:
> 
> estas *tensiones *que se aplican mediante la rectificación de la red  eléctrica 220 o 120v a media onda mediante un diodo son rectificadas a  corriente continua la cual se reduce a la mitad 220 a 110v y 120 a 60v  pulsante y se utiliza para romper el aislante que es el sulfato de plomo  cuando este se cristaliza ya que en estado esponjoso si es un buen  conductor
> el caso es provocar el movimiento de electrones entre las placas y la  diferencia de tensión lo puede conseguir aumentando la capacidad de  captación de la batería al variar su resistencia i



yo no lei todo el tema , pero desde el principio mencionan eso de usar la red d e220v o de 110v y alegremente mezclan tension con corriente.
si bien estan usando la fuente de tension digamos........la linea de 220v pero :
al poner la lampara en serie estan generando un divisor d etension y limitando la I.max.
pues bien, lo que ve la bateria es que le llega una corriente , eso lo logran de exactamente igual modo usando la linea de 220v y una lampara de esa tension que usando un trafo de 15v y una lampara o resistencia adecuada de menor ohmiaje .
en cualquiera de lso 2 casos l abateria ve una corriente entrante y sube la tension en sus bornes.

yo las veces que probe algo asi ....no funciona.

luego..........toda la perorata de quimica seria interesante que lo diga alguien que de verdad estudia quimica, sino estan pegando y copiando de la red, les recuerdo que en la web esta lleno de mierda que se pega y copia, son tan seducidos los que quieren creer en magia negra, dioses y circuitos fantasiosos que la cosa se vuelve confusa.
*
la UNICA forma de decir que esto o aquello funciona es PROBANDO .*
y probando es usar el metodo medianamente cientifico.
les dare un ejemplo:
si uds. toman unabateria que tenian guardada por ahi , una bateria que igual iba a funcionar , y la cargan con este metodo  y carga "algo" , no pueden venir a cantar que el metodo funciona.
ahora si :
a ustedes les cae un trabajo en un edificio que tienen que cambiar 20 baterias de 6v 4A/h que estan hace 6 años puestas y por lo tanto hechas moco , pues ahi si tienen un lote para probar.
pueden tomar 10 yver si cargan de modo normal, luego que ven que no va probar con el metodo de dosmetros o el de perico de lso palotes y ahi si sacar conclusiones.

yo apuesto que no se recuperan.
pero bueno............


----------



## guty666

efectivamente el aparato tiene un oscilador n555 y un mosfet de salida de pulsos hacia un condensador y unas bobinas que hacen de inductor incrementando la tension de salida

Referenta a lo de las baterias y sus tamaños evidentemente no va a tardar lo mismo con una de 7 Ah que con una de 2000Ah lo que cambia es el tiempo de de sulfatacion que puede llegar a ser de varios meses segun pone

para el tamaño normal el cual manejo la mayor que tengo es de 12V / 70 Ah
luego tengo 4 de 12V / 45Ah

estoy intentando hacerme con alguna bateria sulfatada para probar el aparato bien ya que las baterias que tengo estan en condiciones optimas.

lo compre por mantenimiento y prevencion ya que me parece despues de leer y leer el unico metodo demostrado de eliminacion de sulfato sin dañar las baterias usadas o perdidas de capacidad despues del un tratamiento como el quimico.

por citar algo: algunos fabricantes ya utilizan de serie en el gel el acido fosforico como metodo de prevencion de la sulfatacion:
http://www.ceymar.es/documentos/dossier_energia_fv.pdf
http://www.mkbattery.com/images/technical_manual_SP.pdf

como dije antes solo se recomienda en baterias nuevas.
referente a lo de la bombilla y el diodo:

Aclaraciones al conectar la bombilla en serie con el diodo y la bateria.

1º se produce una division del voltaje operativo asi como los pulsos son de menor Frecuencia la mitad tambien.

2º la tension en los bornes es directamente proporcional a diferencia de resistencia de la bateria y la bombilla segun la ley de hom cuando una bateria esta sulfatada esta puede tener varios megahomios de resistencia interna por lo tanto puede estar reciviendo un potencial en sus bornes de casi la totalidad del voltaje aplicado. "mucho cuidado"
una vez la resistencia interna decrece tendra cada vez menos tension en suus bornes y la bombilla se encendera es entonces cuando se deve de poner a cargar con un cargador normal.

si una bateria *aparentemente sulfatada *se conecta a este sistema y la bombilla se enciende nada mas conectar esta bateria puede estar en corto y probablemente no sea recuperable asi como las baterias que se calientan con el cargador normal estan en corto.

LAS BATERIAS SULFATADAS NO SE CALIENTAN AL SER LA RESISTENCIA TAN ALTA DEVIDO AL SULFATO CRISTALIZADO.
pero si pueden producir mayor cantidad de gas de hidrogeno y perdidas de agua asi como salpicaduras de acido.
Ademas deven de tener minimo 11v si es menor la  bateria probablemente este ya en corto.
o si no es asi costara de recuperar mucho tiempo y paciencia.


----------



## guty666

al final conseguí una vieja batería de las que se utilizan como estación de emergencia para arrancar coches viene en una carcasa de plástico amarillo que ademas contiene pinzas de batería linterna y compresor de neumáticos así como toma de machero de coche.
lleva como 4 años sin uso al realizar la primera comprobación da 11.60V vamos 0 de capacidad procedo a poner una pequeña bombilla de 10w y no se enciende nada cayendo la batería a 1v procedo a poner un pequeño ventilador de PC de 0.14A y no gira cayendo la tensión a 3v.
después de dejar la batería durante 1 minuto recupera su tensión inicial 11.60V esto es un buen síntoma no tiene corto interno pero ademas indica que tiene una gran descarga.

procedo a ponerla a cargar con un cargador "inteligente" automático en modo batería de moto el cual introduce una tensión de 14.4V con una intensidad de 0,8A el cargador en menos de 1 Segundo indica que la batería esta llena... ESTO INDICA LO QUE ME TEMÍA Y LO QUE ESPERABA BATERÍA SULFATADA.
procedo a utilizar un cargador de tensión fija de 15V 1.5A y la tensión sube de inmediato a 15v
con una intensidad de carga de 0.01A es decir para cargar esta batería con este estado se necesitaría 17A / 0.01A = 1700Horas bueno llego la hora de probar el desulfatador que adquirí y ponerlo en paralelo con la fuente de carga a 15v lo dejare hay de momento durante 1 día a ver que se obtiene del desulfatador a ver si reactiva algo la carga y la batería puede recoger mayor intensidad para realizar la carga ademas de claro poder utilizarse con el propósito que fue creada estación de energía, compresor, linterna y arrancador de coches mi intención es poder recuperar la batería al 100 x 100.

mañana os cuento como va la recuperacion.

Se trata de una batería con la siguientes especificaciones:

*Shing Yang Power SY12170 Battery*

Description
Specifications:
1) Nominal voltage: 12V
2) Rated capacity (20 hour rate): 17Ah
3) Weight: 5.8kg
4) Dimensions: 168 x 180 x 77mm
a) Total height: (with terminals): 168mm
5) Capacity (77oF, 25oC)
a) 20 hour rate: 17Ah
b) 10 hour rate: 15.3Ah
c) 5 hour rate: 13.6Ah
d) 1 hour rate: 10.2Ah
6) Capacity affected by temperature (20 hour rate):
a) 40oC (104oF): 102%
b) 25oC (77oF): 100%
c) 0oC (32oF): 85%
d) -15oC (5oF): 65%
7) Self-discharge (25oC, 77oF):
a) Capacity after 3-month storage: 90%
b) Capacity after 6-month storage: 75%
c) Capacity after 12-month storage: 60%
8) Charge (constant voltage):
a) Cycle: 14.5-14.9V
b) Float: 13.6-13.8V


----------



## guty666

Lo prometido es deuda despues de toda la noche conectado el desulfatador junto con el cargador procedo a mirar las intensidades y esta cargando a 0.05A a 14.8V desenchufo y procedo a conectar una bonbilla y se enciendo bien manteniendo la tension unos minutillos solamente bueno parece que el desulfatador la animo un poco durante la noche pero no me quede contento y decidi abrir la bateria a pesar de que es sin mantenimiento para revisar el tema del agua.
UFFFFF sorpresa sin mantenimiento y sin gota de agua procedo a rellenar los 6 vasos con agua y me encuentro mirando que todas la placas y los puentes internos están completamente blancos.
procedo a conectar de nuevo el cargado y cual es mi sorpresa esta volviendo a cargar pero la intensidad va subiendo y al cavo de 1hora mas o menos esta en torno a 1A y la tensión a 14.90V
procedo a dejarla cargando hasta que la intensidad valla bajando y quede en 17A/100 = 170Ma que me indicara que ya puedo dejarla a 13.5v todo esto con el desulfatador puesto.
parece que si se recupera en unas horas lo sabre si llega a cargar completa y pierde el sufato blanco que se ve por los orificios de carga por cierto se ve el sulfato como se descompone y flota en diminutas volitas por el liquido.

por cierto me a tocado otra batería de 7A de un UPS/SAI cuando termine le toca a esta.
seguiré contando.


----------



## DOSMETROS

guty666 dijo:


> Lo prometido es deuda despues de toda la noche conectado el desulfatador junto con el cargador procedo a mirar las intensidades y esta cargando a 0.05A a 14.8V desenchufo y procedo a conectar una bonbilla y se enciendo bien manteniendo la tension unos minutillos solamente bueno parece que el desulfatador la animo un poco durante la noche pero no me quede contento y decidi abrir la bateria a pesar de que es sin mantenimiento para revisar el tema del agua.
> UFFFFF sorpresa sin mantenimiento y sin gota de agua procedo a rellenar los 6 vasos con agua y me encuentro mirando que todas la placas y los puentes internos están completamente blancos.
> procedo a conectar de nuevo el cargado y cual es mi sorpresa esta volviendo a cargar pero la intensidad va subiendo y al cavo de 1hora mas o menos esta en torno a 1A y la tensión a 14.90V
> procedo a dejarla cargando hasta que la intensidad valla bajando y quede en 17A/100 = 170Ma que me indicara que ya puedo dejarla a 13.5v todo esto con el desulfatador puesto.
> parece que si se recupera en unas horas lo sabre si llega a cargar completa y pierde el sufato blanco que se ve por los orificios de carga por cierto se ve el sulfato como se descompone y flota en diminutas volitas por el liquido.
> 
> por cierto me a tocado otra batería de 7A de un UPS/SAI cuando termine le toca a esta.
> seguiré contando.


 

Acordate de verificar la densidad en cada vaso de la que ya desulfataste y cargaste !

Saludos !


----------



## guty666

si la dejare que termine la carga ya que con 1A serán como 20Horas de carga mañana revisare los vasos y la densidad de todas formas creo que el de sulfatador tardara mas en eliminar todo el blanco de dentro ya que esta muy blanca le daré la carga completa luego una descarga profunda y otra carga completa todo ello con el de sulfatador puesto.

sobre la batería del UPS/SAI es la siguiente:

http://www.csb-battery.com/upfiles/dow01242380320.pdf


*CSB Modelo GP1272*

Cells Per Unit  	 6
Voltage Per Unit 	12 V
Capacity 	7.2 Ah @ 20hr-rate to 1.75V per cell @ 25°C (77°F)
Weight (kg) 	Approx. 2.40kg. (5.29 lbs.)
Maximum Discharge current (A) 	100A/130A (5sec.)
Internal Resistance Approx. 	Approx. 23mΩ
Operating Temperature Range 	Discharge：-15℃~50℃(5°F~122°F)
Charge：-15℃~40℃(5°F~104°F)
Storage：-15℃~40℃(5°F~104°F)
Nominal Operating Temperature Range 	25°C ± 3°C (77°F ± 5°F)
Float charging voltage 	13.5 to 13.8 VDC/unit Average at 25°C (77°F)
Recommended Maximum Charging current limit 	2.16A
Equalization and Cycle Service 	14.4 to 15.0 VDC/unit Average at 25°C (77°F)
Self Discharge 	CSB Batteries can be stored for more than 6 months at 25°C (77°F) Please charge batteries before using. For higher temperatures the time interval will be shorter.
Terminal 	F1/F2-Faston Tab187/250
Container Material 	ABS(UL94-HB/File E50263)*Flammability resistance of(UL94-V0/File E88637) can be available upon request.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , una batería convencional de gel , sacale la tapa sellada , metele electrolito y adelante !

Leete el primer post .

Saludos !


----------



## guty666

No electrolito no solo Agua hasta que este totalmente recuperada, si es que se puede y entonces ya se regula la densidad del electrolito si faltase algo de densidad pero nunca antes de que este cargada si no nunca saldrá en sulfato de plomo ya que este debe de recomponerse en agua si metes electrolito cargado la Bateria puede que funcione pero no conseguirás quitar el sulfato esto dejara la batería cargada pero sin fuerza al estar sulfatada.

Esto es un fallo común pero para regular el electrolito en densidad debe de estar la batería cargada al 100 x 100 luego sacar todo el electrolito y entonces en un recipiente añadir acido hasta que la densidad sea la recomendada por el fabricante según la temperatura del mismo dejar reposar 15 minutos que se enfrié ya que el ácido calentara el electrolito al añadirlo medir y ajustar de nuevo si hace falta luego volver a rellenar con el electrolito las celdas.


----------



## DOSMETROS

guty666 dijo:


> No electrolito no solo Agua hasta que este totalmente recuperada, si es que se puede y entonces ya se regula la densidad del electrolito si faltase algo de densidad pero nunca antes de que este cargada si no nunca saldrá en sulfato de plomo ya que este debe de recomponerse en agua si metes electrolito cargado la Bateria puede que funcione pero no conseguirás quitar el sulfato esto dejara la batería cargada pero sin fuerza al estar sulfatada.
> 
> Esto es un fallo común pero para regular el electrolito en densidad debe de estar la batería cargada al 100 x 100 luego sacar todo el electrolito y entonces en un recipiente añadir acido hasta que la densidad sea la recomendada por el fabricante según la temperatura del mismo dejar reposar 15 minutos que se enfrié ya que el ácido calentara el electrolito al añadirlo medir y ajustar de nuevo si hace falta luego volver a rellenar con el electrolito las celdas.


 


Si , lo que decís es válido para baterías comunes de plomo ácido , pero no para las de gel donde el electrolito está absorbido .

Saludos !


----------



## guty666

X1un1Mundo1Mejor1wii lo del tema de tu batería necesitarías un regulador de carga para que cortase a 15v al llegar la batería a este estado se considera cargada y con una intensidad de 1 / 100 de la intensidad de su capacidad entonces debería de pasar a flote de 15.5V A 13.8V

lo ideal para una batería 12V 7A es comienzas a cargar a 15V y una intensidad de 0.7A también podrías usar un cargador menor o un poco mayos no mas de 2.1 A que es el máximo de intensidad de las mayoría de fabricantes de baterías de este tamaño recomiendan no pasar nunca.
si es de menos tipo 500Ma 0.5A mejor siempre pon un corte que no pasen nunca de 15V Máximo supere importante podría recalentarse y entrar en corto.

referente a lo del panel de 1W si se puede usar perfectamente para cargar la batería ten en cuenta que esta batería es de 12V X 7A = 84W / Hora es decir tu panel tardaría con buena luz 84 Horas en cargarla si presuponemos como 8Horas de luz diaria y directa tardaría como 84 / 8 = 10.5 Días si agotas la batería en cada salida no seria suficiente si esta batería te dura mas de 10 o 11 días si te seria suficiente.
esto no excluye un regulador de carga que perfectamente en tu caso podría ser un diodo zener de 15V en paralelo con el panel quedando así limitado la tensión máxima de carga de la batería a su voltaje máximo el cual solo actuaria una vez la batería llegase al máximo disipando el exceso te indico el diodo debería de ser mínimo de 1W recomendable 2W

Referente a lo de la batería del arrancador en recuperación funciona bastante bien lo de la densidad del electrolito esta en un 25% y subiendo todavía la estoy manteniendo en carga a 14.8 y 0.3A mas el desulfatador parece que hace su trabajo pero no es tan rápido como creía para este tamaño de baterías pero bueno recuperar un 25% de densidad de una batería que estaba a 0 en la primera medida ni se movía el flotador ni encendía un ventilador de PC todo esto recuperado en un día le daremos unos días de carga revisando el nivel de agua y densidades.

Referente a la batería de UPS/SAI esta en corto ya que después de una breve carga y ajustes de agua la batería se quedo una noche a 14.8V y 0.5A no mantiene la tensión mas allá de 10.8 bueno intentare recuperarla con otros métodos que no vienen al caso pero esta es la típica batería en corto que si no se tienen conocimientos no merece la pena liarse mas

por cierto pase por el taller de un amigo que se dedica a la reparación de alternadores y motores de arranque a recoger el osciloscopio y me obsequio con una batería de 12V 7A que vi por alli y me dijo si la quieres te la llevas ya que no carga, ademas me dijo al verme interesado si quería mas ya que el desmonto un UPS/SAI industrial y se trajo muchas que dice que algunas no cargaban me dijo que me las acercaría yo encantado y le dije que si es decir:
Tengo otra batería para recuperar y tendré algunas mas para probar se me esta ocurriendo crear un cargador desulfatador electrónico por pulsos que actué directamente en la frecuencia de resonancia del sulfato de plomo no como los que se suelen vender como el que yo adquirí que funcionan a 1Khz mas armónicos si no directamente a la frecuencia de resonancia del sulfato de plomo por impulsos del 50 % del periodo positivos con tensión de carga variable así como la intensidad para distintos tamaños y tipos de batería.

OS PARECE INTERESANTE ESTE RETO.


----------



## Donpilin

Hola a todos!!

Guty666.... Estuve leyendo tus comentarios y me interesa mucho lo del desulfatador que pensas construir, si gustas, te agradeceria que subas el circuito y los elementos necesarios, desde ya gracias.

Continuo experimentando con la recuperacion de las baterias que comente en las anteriores paginas y noto que la carga va mejorando, proximamente publicare los resultados en cuanto sean mas concluyentes.

-Continuo con la duda de los post anteriores respecto a la potencia de la lampara en serie a utilizar.

-Lei por ahi que el "sulfato de sosa", agregado al electrolito sirve para eliminar el sulfato de las placas, este sulfato de sosa, tiene algun otro nombre tambien???

Saludos a todos.


----------



## guty666

la potencia de la lampara es irrelevante por eso no te preocupes lo único que se utiliza es como imitador de intensidad una vez la batería se reactiva y como consecuencia produce una aumento de intensidad en la carga y la bombilla se ilumina entonces se debe de cargar con un cargador normal.
refrente a lo de del sulfato de sosa por dios que burrada eso jamas se debe de hacer.
ES UNA BASE Y UN ÁCIDO JAMAS JAMAS JAMASSSSSS DEVÉN DE UNIRSE.
es muy peligroso y arruinaras totalmente el electrolito.
vulgarmente llamada sosa caustica, soda caustica,
en términos mas científicos:
Base sosa, Hidróxido de Sodio

*para eliminar el sulfato de plomo mediante química debes de utilizar  acido fosforico no te lo recomiendo si la batería no esta en buenas condiciones y a plena carga ya que descompondrá mucho material activo que no se recuperara jamas.*

referente a lo del circuito no lo tengo solo planteo si seria un buen reto y desarrollarlo nosotros.


----------



## Donpilin

Hola!! Guty666

El tema de la potencia de la lampara... Segun los comentarios se usa como desulfatador (lampara y diodo en serie a 220v.) durante varias horas o dias... con las pruebas de varias lamparas de diferentes watt, note que con las de baja potencia me descargaba la bateria y recien con la 500w. llega a los 14 V.
La idea, segun comentan, es la de aplicarle un alto voltaje, mayor al de los cargadores.... si es asi entonces lo lograria con mucho mas de 500w de la lampara segun lo que experimente... de ahi la pregunta y las dudas.

Lo del desulfatador quimico no lo entendi.... el sulfato de sosa es lo mismo que la soda caustica o hidroxido de sodio??... porque primero me decis que no lo use y despues me recomendas el hidroxido de sodio... 
Gracias por tu paciencia...


----------



## guty666

perdón por lo del hidroxido ya lo corregí fallo grabisimo el mio perdón perdón perdón.
acido fosforico
la cantidad es poca pero depende del tamaño alguien tiene un baremo podria ilustrar una tabla.

referente a lo de la batería que se te descarga seguramente tiene una celda en corto.
las baterías que pierden su tensión en reposo mas aya de los 11 voltios rara vez son recuperables en condiciones normales ya que lo que indican es que hay una celda en corto.

conceptos a tener claros:

Tensión por celda de una batería en buenas condiciones en modo de reposo 2.13V
Tensión por celda de una batería descargada completamente a 0 teórico 1.83V

es decir una batería de 6 Vasos de con 12V útiles en reposo cargada tendria 12.80V y descargada al máximo tendria 11V.

todo lo que decaiga de este valor es celda en corto recuperable podría ser pero no por el método del desulfatador.

otra prueba de lo que te indico es una vez elevas la tension a 14V con la bombilla en serie despues de un rato notaras que:

1º las celdas burbujean escepto las que estan en corto
2º las celdas en corto se calientan las otras no es decir hay sitios donde la bateria esta mas caliente que en otros sintoma inequivoco.

te indico una forma de eliminar cortos sin desmontar la batería:

identificar la celda en coto la que se calienta  o no burbujea.
coge un martillo de goma de los de colocar suelos y chapados
con la batería levantada en el aire y plana procede a propinarle unos golpecillos para que todo lo que este entre las celdas descienda al fondo y nivelar los posos del fondo esto con la batería en alto pero completamente plana y los tapones del ácido puestos con un voltimetro conectado y si suelta el corte veras al propinarle los golpecillos que la tensión aumenta paulatinamente entonces dejar en el suelo despacio y proceder a su carga y comprobaras que la batería a recuperado esos 2V de la celda en corte.

*GOLPECILLO: golpe el cual no produciría dolor aparente al dárselo uno en un dedo.

NO PASARSE CON LOS GOLPES*

hay otros métodos como lavarla con agua o inclusive desmontarla yo soy reacio a esto ya que se pierde mucho material activo y en el proceso de volcado este materia puede cortocircuitar otras placas al salir entre ellas
en el proceso de recuperación casi nunca dura mucho la batería si la celda no se descortocircuita o se sustituye integra.
*
recordemos que dentro de las batería hay elementos corrosivos y contaminantes asi como venenosos*


----------



## Donpilin

Hola! a todos...

Guty666
Creo que no me entendiste bien lo de las lamparas...  Si podes leer mis post anteriores (nº67,Pag.4 y el nº85,pag.5) ayudaran a entender mejor la pregunta.

-Por ahora, con los procesos que le fui haciendo, noto que la tension que logra a plena de carga va en aumento, la autodescarga es menor (bastante poca) y la descarga (con una lampara de12v-55w.) tambien va en aumento.... la prueba de fuego que intento lograr es sirva para arranque.

-La teoria del desulfatador es aplicarle una tension alta (mas de 20V., y segun tu desulfatador 40V.), si pongo una lampara pequeña, la tension es mas baja que la que tenia la bateria y la descarga, con la lampara de 500w. ahora supera los 14,6v.. Esto me da la pauta que tal vez con una resistencia de 1000 o 1500 Watt, la cosa funcionaria mejor y esta es la pregunta/duda que tengo.

Saludos.


----------



## Pulsar71

Hola amigos, aqui les subo un esquema de desulfatador electrónico, lo probe y trabaja muy bien. 

en estos link tendrán mas información al respecto.

http://sigmacompeticion.foroactivo.com/trabajos-de-lectores-f4/desulfatador-de-baterias-t46.htm

http://miwww.com/rlink/desulfatador/index.html


saludos


----------



## guty666

Donpilin dijo:


> Hola! a todos...
> 
> Guty666
> Creo que no me entendiste bien lo de las lamparas...  Si podes leer mis post anteriores (nº67,Pag.4 y el nº85,pag.5) ayudaran a entender mejor la pregunta.
> 
> -Por ahora, con los procesos que le fui haciendo, noto que la tension que logra a plena de carga va en aumento, la autodescarga es menor (bastante poca) y la descarga (con una lampara de12v-55w.) tambien va en aumento.... la prueba de fuego que intento lograr es sirva para arranque.
> 
> -La teoria del desulfatador es aplicarle una tension alta (mas de 20V., y segun tu desulfatador 40V.), si pongo una lampara pequeña, la tension es mas baja que la que tenia la bateria y la descarga, con la lampara de 500w. ahora supera los 14,6v.. Esto me da la pauta que tal vez con una resistencia de 1000 o 1500 Watt, la cosa funcionaria mejor y esta es la pregunta/duda que tengo.
> 
> Saludos.



NO No claro que entendí tu pregunta.
Si necesitas tener una bombilla de 500W en serie para subir el voltaje de la bateria es una burrada.
esto de la bombilla solo es de iniciación a la carga no como método de desulfatacion ya que la desulfatacion se basa en la resonancia del cristal de sulfato de plomo mediante su frecuencia de resonancia y armónicos que se consiguen mediante la descarga de las bobinas del desulfatador.

lo del voltaje y intensidad es para aplicar un golpe de resonancia a la batería y deshacer los cristales.
no se trata de mas o menos intensidad o mas o menos voltaje de forma bruta si no de la frecuencia ideal de resonancia.

esto esta basado en un proceso electrofisico no electroquimico.

si me contestas a estas preguntas te podría indicar mejor.

por eso te indique que probablemente tengas una celda en corte.
probaste con un cargador normal ?
se te calienta alguna celda ?
burbujean todas las celdas ?
que voltaje tiene la batería tras 1 hora de reposo ?


----------



## guty666

Pulsar71
este desulfatador es básicamente el mismo que el mio pero el mio tiene el condensador de almacenamiento de mayor capacidad y el mosfet de salida también es de mayor amperaje
no esta mal 
mi idea es diseñar un cargador por pulsos de resonancia ya tengo casi diseñado el oscilador.


----------



## Barry Lyndon

Gutty666,dices que has comprado un ''Desulfatador'',el Forista ''Donpilin''te sugiere subas a esta pagina el circuito de tu ''Desulfatador'',pues, en algunas  de tus respuestas evidencias que tu ya lo abristes y nos cuentas que tiene un 555,01Mosfet,01Condensador y una bobina que incrementa el V.Out.-Mi consulta es:¿Por que le respondes que no tienes el circuito para subirlo,si ya lo abristes? ¿Por que le respondes que tu idea es construir un nuevo ''Desulfatador'' y entre todos los participes de esta pagina? ¿ El que comprastes no te funciona? Gracias.-


----------



## guty666

Barry Lyndon dijo:


> Gutty666,dices que has comprado un ''Desulfatador'',el Forista ''Donpilin''te sugiere subas a esta pagina el circuito de tu ''Desulfatador'',pues, en una de tu respuestas evidencias que tu ya lo abristes y nos cuentas que tiene un 555,01Mosfet,01Condensador y una bobina que incrementa el V.Out.-Mi consulta es:¿Por que le respondes que no tienes el circuito para subirlo,si ya lo abristes? ¿Por que le respondes que tu idea es construir un nuevo ''Desulfatador'' y entre todos los participes de esta pagina? ¿ El que comprastes no te funciona? Gracias.-



1º respondo que no tengo circuito para subirlo: por que no tengo el esquema pero si el aparato.
2 me interesa construir un cargador/desulfatador variable.
3º si funciona aparentemente pero estaría mas interesado en que a la vez cargase la batería sin depender de un cargador adicional.

pongo unas fotos del circuito:

unas fotos mas ya que alguna se ve borrosa


----------



## Barry Lyndon

Guty666,en realidad bajisima la calidad de las fotos,pero,quienes optarian por la construccion de un ''Desulfatador''con pronostico impredecible,aunado al gasto de tiempo,dinero y frustraciones,felizmente se han encontrado con alguien como tu,cuyo sistema funciona,por lo tanto,ellos debieran quedar atentos y expectantes a tu gentil y altruista proceder en algo que habras notado es la premisa basica de esta pagina:''La difusion plena y total de la experiencia tecnologica personal y su conocimiento implicito''.-Entonces,tu tarjeta consta de pocos elementos,de acuerdo a lo anterior,procede asi: a)Dibuja las pistas de su zona inferior en un croquis.-b)Confronta tu impreso a la incidencia luminica de una lampara y dibuja los elementos que asocian con las pistas dibujadas en tu croquis.-Obtendras el circuito y complaceras gratamente a quienes te han consultado.-No olvides detallar prolijamente las caracteristicas de sus elementos.-


----------



## Donpilin

Hola a todos!!

Guty666... respondo tus preguntas...

--probaste con un cargador normal ?
Si.
--se te calienta alguna celda ?
No.
--burbujean todas las celdas ?
La que tenia problemas burbujea bastante menos o casi nada,
--que voltaje tiene la batería tras 1 hora de reposo ?
Luego de un rato de desconectar el cargador, se estabiliza en 12,71V. y a las 2 horas baja a 12,68V.

Si te hace falta mas datos, preguntame please...

Saludos.


----------



## guty666

Donpilin
vale la batería esta correcta no parece tener corto.
coloca una fuente de alimentación regulable junto con un voltimetro en paralelo y ajusta su tensión de 14.50 a 14.80V.
luego coloca un amperimetro en serie con la fuente para medir los Amperios de carga de la batería supongo que si esta sulfatada sera bajito o nulo.

si la intensidad a la cual esta cargando si es menor de 1 / 100 de la capacidad de la batería deberías de:

1º utilizar un cargador de media onda es decir un transformador con un solo diodo a su salida sin condensadores ni nada el transformador debe de ser de 24V el cual al aplicar la rectificación de media onda producirá pulsos de corriente de 30Hz y una tensión menor solo los ciclos positivos dejando descansar a la batería los negativos.

2º revisa la intensidad cada 10 minutos la primera hora a ver si sube
no tomes en cuenta la de los primeros minutos ya que es el pico de inicio de carga pero si te indicara el estado cuanta mas intensidad mejor esta la batería.

3º revisa el voltaje y amperios cada 5 min ya que devén de subir al cavo de los 30 min si no es asi:

procede a colocar una bombilla a la batería hasta su total descarga total total es decir dejarla a 00 luego suelta la bombilla deja la batería reposar 5 minutos.
mide el voltaje debe de haber subido solo como a unos 11v pero claro sin fuerza
procede de nuevo a colocar el cargador de media onda veras como ahora si coge mayor intensidad y le cuesta subir mas déjala hay hasta que la tensión llegue a 15 o 16V y la intensidad baje a 1/100 de su capacidad
si la tensión sube mas de 16V sin intensidad aparente rápidamente no te preocupes comenzara a subir en breve si no sube en 1 hora y el voltaje sigue siendo superior a 16v  retira el cargador y repite la descarga.

4º una vez veas que la batería gana resistencia a la carga debes de colocar la fuente estabilizada a 14.5V y dejarla hay unos dias y ir midiendo su electrolito hasta que la densidad ronde los 1.25 y se estabilice en todas las celdas por igual.

5º al subir la densidad del electrolito sera indicativo de la desulfatacion de las placas y la recombinación del sulfato de plomo con el agua formando ácido sulfúrico este sera el indicador de estado final proceder a dejar en carga de 14.5V a 14.8V ni mas ni menos.

6º una vez recuperada la densidad correcta procede a una descarga profunda hasta los 11V con una intensidad no mas de 1/10 de su capacidad después procede de nuevo a su carga observaras el comportamiento corregido de la batería.


Precauciones:

La fuente de 24V y un diodo debe ser de potencia suficiente para evitar peligros y controlar su temperatura y intensidad no pase de su medida.
los procesos de carga deben de realizarse sin tapones pero con un trapo viejo para tirar sobre la superficie para evitar salpicaduras en la base de la batería puedes poner una bolsa de plástico o una cubeta de plástico para recoger el sobrante.
utiliza gafas de protección para mirar los vasos y el interior en tus comprobaciones
es recomendable utilizar guantes.
prepárate una solución de agua y bicarbonato en una botella por si necesitases neutralizar el ácido derramado o alguna salpicadura



Barry Lyndon dijo:


> Guty666,en realidad bajisima la calidad de las fotos,pero,quienes optarian por la construccion de un ''Desulfatador''con pronostico impredecible,aunado al gasto de tiempo,dinero y frustraciones,felizmente se han encontrado con alguien como tu,cuyo sistema funciona,por lo tanto,ellos debieran quedar atentos y expectantes a tu gentil y altruista proceder en algo que habras notado es la premisa basica de esta pagina:''La difusion plena y total de la experiencia tecnologica personal y su conocimiento implicito''.-Entonces,tu tarjeta consta de pocos elementos,de acuerdo a lo anterior,procede asi: a)Dibuja las pistas de su zona inferior en un croquis.-b)Confronta tu impreso a la incidencia luminica de una lampara y dibuja los elementos que asocian con las pistas dibujadas en tu croquis.-Obtendras el circuito y complaceras gratamente a quienes te han consultado.-No olvides detallar prolijamente las caracteristicas de sus elementos.-



Barry Lyndon

siento lo de la calidad de las fotos.

lo de la construcción de un desulfatador desde 0 no considero que sea una perdida de tiempo ni un saco de frustraciones pienso lo contrario seria un entretenimiento educativo y constructivo donde aprender los entresijos de esta tecnología yo me estoy prestando como tu dices altruistamente a ello

Referente a lo de extraer el circuito del PBC a plano y los componentes de un circuito antes quiero decir algo para que me comprendais.
un circuito comercial lo considero legalmente protegido y es ilegal copiarlo ya que si algien invierte su dinero y su tiempo patenta el circuito y lo pone a la venta este esta protegido por las leyes de patentes y derecho intelectual y claro yo no me considero delincuente gracias a dios.

por eso y a pesar de que el circuito funciona bien es comercial y tiene algunas carencias y limitaciones por eso propongo desarrollar un cargador desulfatador de uso libre y desarrollado por nosotros.

de todas formas si no hay gente interesada tampoco pasa nada ya que es un circuito sencillo de diseñar y construir y lo que pretendía era la cooperación y el hobi de los aquí lectores y escritores del tema.


----------



## guty666

aquí expongo el *primer boceto* de un cargador desulfatador de alta frecuencia.

Mas podría llamarse cargador por impulsos de alta frecuencia.

en breve me gustaría introducirle un imitador de intensidad variable de salida para poder aplicar pulsos seleccionables de 2.58V 7.75V 15.5V para carga 31V para desulfatacion intensa para distintos tipos de baterías de 2V 6V 12V inclusive 24V pero limitados en cuanto a intensidad para protección del circuito y de las baterías ya que lo realmente importante es ajustar la frecuencia de resonancia que aun estoy por determinar cual es la idónea.

en algunas informaciones de desulfatadores hablan de entre 8000Hz y 10000Hz pero yo creo recordar que el sulfato de plomo era inferior.
el aparato comercial que compre funciona a 1000Hz
ya hace mucho que lo estudie y no localizo los apuntes de física sobre el sulfato de plomo y su resonancia.
*algún físico con la memoria fresca que nos ilustre con la frecuencia de resonancia del sulfato de plomo*

alguien tiene implementado un imitador de intensidad simple para poder ponerlo antes del mosfet


----------



## el-rey-julien

al final no pude probar nada ,mi mujer me tiro las baterías en una limpieza,se aprovecho que estaba en cama,ni bien consiga algunas otras voy a probar el método

pd saludos estoy  siguiendo el con mucha atencion muy bueno


----------



## Donpilin

Hola!! A todos...

Guty666... Mil gracias por tus recomendaciones, lamentablemente no cuento con todos los elementos que me indicas. 
Solo tengo cargador de media onda, de 20 amper y 5 regulaciones ; densimetro ; multimetro ; amperimetro tipo automotor o sea con una escala a grandes saltos ; las lamparas en serie con el diodo ; acido sulfurico ; acido fosforico y muchas ganas....

Por el momento, lo que voy experimentando va evolucionando positivamente, pero todavia resta bastante, creo que un desulfatador electronico se hace imprescindible... 

Saludos.


----------



## guty666

vale vamos entonces a ajustarnos a tu material.

primero el cargador de media onda necesitamos tomarle algunas medidas.

necesitamos saber la tensión en la posición mínima con un condensador a su salida que tensión máxima te esta dando ya que la tensión sin condensador o batería sera una media de los pulsos conectada a un condensador o batería sera mayor necesitamos saber cual es para mediante unos diodos conectados a su salida dejarla ajustada a 14.5V a 14.8V.

el condensador da igual su capacidad pero procura que el voltaje se de al menos de 25v

Recordemos que cada diodo se come 0.6V resta del voltaje que de tu cargador los 14.5 y lo que te de divídelo entre 0.6 y te dirá los diodos en serie que debes poner para limitar el voltaje de salida al ideal.

Me explico:

Cargador con condensador = 19V
Tensión ideal = 14.5V

19V - 14.5V = 4.5 V de diferencia al ideal

Cantidad de diodos a instalar en serie 4.5 / 0.6 = 7.5 Diodos

aquí podías optar por poner 7 y tendrías una tensión de 7 * 0.6 = -4.2V -19V = +14.8V

con esta tensión si podrías dejar la batería conectada de forma continua hasta que la intensidad de carga baje a 1/100 de su capacidad normalmente tarda unos días con esta tensión no tendrás problemas de sobrecarga y podrás cargarla al 100 x 100 ya que si tu cargador entrega mas tensión de 14.8 de forma continuada oxidaras los terminales internos deformaras placas etc...

Por eso la tensión de carga debe de ser de 14.5 a 14.8 no mas y no menos para una carga completa y mantener hay hasta que la intensidad decrezca a 1 / 100 de la capacidad de la batería una vez llegado a este punto podrías desconectarla y usar o dejarla a flote con una tensión de entre 13.5 y 13.8 y una intensidad de no mas de 1/100 en esta posición puedes dejarla indefinidamente.

pero como a ti solo te interesa cargarla para que pueda arrancar para ser usada cargarla a tensión constante de 14.5 a 14.8 con los cálculos anteriores puedes adaptar tu cargador perfectamente y dejarla hay hasta que su intensidad baje al 1/100 no te preocupes por el tiempo tardara días.

si te ocurre al revés que la intensidad sube no te preocupes déjala igualmente hay mientras que no supere 3/10 su capacidad recomendable 1/10 después de un día o dos bajara


----------



## Pulsar71

Para gutty666 la frecuencia de resonancia del sulfato de plomo es de 2 a 6 MHz.
saludos


----------



## guty666

Pulsar71

perdón por el retraso estuve de viaje por Europa toda la semana y no pude acceder a Internet.

podrías ser mas especifico con la frecuencia o la respuesta inclusive mejor si me indicases donde podría localizar la información ya que e intentado localizarlo en búsquedas en diferentes buscadores sin resultado preciso.

por cierto alguien quiere comentar algo de el esquema del mi primer boceto de cargador desulfatador.


----------



## Pulsar71

Hola Guty
Según cita en su articulo. 
*(Pulse De-sulfator for Lead-Acid Battery Resurrection *---Dave Barker) , la frecuencia de resonancia del sulfato de Pb en 3,6 Mhz.
Pero Yo he probado con diversas frecuencias comprendidas entre 2 a 6 Mhz y te puedo asegurar que si se pueden recuperar las baterías de plomo ácido incluso las de Gel, en este momento arme el circuito que adjunto al #107 con bobinas fabricadas en casa y me esta entregando 1520 Khz medidos en los bornes de la batería.
pd. el C4 debe de ser de 100 uF x 50 volts o más.


----------



## parapatin

Hola muchachos. Muy buena la guía, pero tengo una duda. Primero que todo se que mi bateria es sellada de plomo-acido pero como se si además es de gel? Tengo 4 de estas de 12v 12Ah chinas marca YUEYANG OD Battery 6-DW-12. Las pongo a cargar y al segundo de conectarlas el cargador corta automaticamente. Osea no cargan absolutamente nada. El par funciona en serie para hacer andar un scooter electrico pero apenas tienen fuerza para girar el motor de 250w, el cargador 24dcv es nuevo. 

Un par es del año 2002-2003 y el otro es mas reciente 2005. Las primeras habrán durado medio año y murieron, conseguí este ultimo par en 2005 y no duró ni 2 semanas. El scooter quedó parado de ese entonces hasta hoy. Midiendo con el tester dan 9v-10v. ¿Tendrán salvación? En caso de no serlo, alguna alternativa para no tirar el mini scooter a la basura? Ahora en internet hay guías similares a esta en que lo único que cambia es el agua destilada por el ácido electrolito que se menciona aquí. ¿En mi caso cual es mas conveniente? Gracias

PD: Al sacudirlas hacen ruido como si fuera que tienen piedritas adentro, las 4, algunas en menor y mayor medida.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te comento , tus baterías son selladas , yo ya arregle un par de scooters de esos que tienen las dos baterías acostadas debajo del piso.

En una batería normal de plomo ácido , el electrolito es de facil acceso y reemplazo , en las selladas está absorvido en un gel impreganado en los separadores de las placas que suelen ser un paño , entonces modificar aquí lo del electrolito es bastante complicado.

Por eso no se puede agregar agua , cargarla y medir la densisdad para corregirla.

Con agua podría mejorar algo , con electrolito la mejora es forzada. La elección es tuya.

Si luego de agregarle el electrolito (leete todo el post) se repite lo del cargador , entonces cargalas con una lámpara de 220V x 40 Watts en serie con un díodo 1N5408 conectado directamente a la línea. *RECORDÁ EL PELIGRO QUE SIGNIFICAN LOS BORNES DE LA BATERÍA ELECTRIFICADOS , SI NO ESTÁS ABSOLUTAMENTE SEGURO O NO TENÉS LOS CONOCIMIENTOS ADECUADOS , NO LO HAGAS*. Si levantan carga podés proceder a cargarlas con tu cargador.

Saludos !


----------



## Pulsar71

parapatin dijo:


> Hola muchachos. Muy buena la guía, pero tengo una duda. Primero que todo se que mi bateria es sellada de plomo-acido pero como se si además es de gel? Tengo 4 de estas de 12v 12Ah chinas marca YUEYANG OD Battery 6-DW-12. Las pongo a cargar y al segundo de conectarlas el cargador corta automaticamente. Osea no cargan absolutamente nada. El par funciona en serie para hacer andar un scooter electrico pero apenas tienen fuerza para girar el motor de 250w, el cargador 24dcv es nuevo.
> 
> Un par es del año 2002-2003 y el otro es mas reciente 2005. Las primeras habrán durado medio año y murieron, conseguí este ultimo par en 2005 y no duró ni 2 semanas. El scooter quedó parado de ese entonces hasta hoy. Midiendo con el tester dan 9v-10v. ¿Tendrán salvación? En caso de no serlo, alguna alternativa para no tirar el mini scooter a la basura? Ahora en internet hay guías similares a esta en que lo único que cambia es el agua destilada por el ácido electrolito que se menciona aquí. ¿En mi caso cual es mas conveniente? Gracias
> 
> PD: Al sacudirlas hacen ruido como si fuera que tienen piedritas adentro, las 4, algunas en menor y mayor medida.


Hola Parapatin
Las baterías de Gel no duran mas allá del año si la sometes a constantes cargas y descargas, es más debes de cargarlas por separado no en serie ni en paralelo, de lo contrario se irán degradando cada vez más. Te recomiendo que le apliques un desulfatador de baterías, de ese modo impides la formación de los cristales de sulfato de plomo que se forman interiormente y son la principal causa que las baterías de plomo ácido ó de Gel, pierdan su capacidad de carga; en el post #107 está el esquema puedes construir uno y te aseguro que tendrás grandes satisfacciones.
No te recomiendo el cargador que te sugiere dosmetros, pues lo considero muy peligroso para la salud peor aún si eres inexperto ó no tienes los cuidados necesarios, podrías dejar viuda y huérfanos, en alguna oportunidad construi un cargador por goteo, que es casi lo mismo que sugiere dosmetros pero con un transformador de 220 vac a 12vac ó 24vac, adjunto el esquema de uno, la batería la colocas en vez de la RL, debes cuidar que no caliente la batería. 
Saludos
Manuel


----------



## fernandoae

> Para gutty666 la frecuencia de resonancia del sulfato de plomo es de 2 a 6 MHz.


M o K? para mi son Khz...


----------



## morganbat

hola amigos de este tutorial para recuperacion de baterias,
estoy obteniendo resultados magnificos regenerando baterias para motos carros, lamparas etc,.cada dia vendo mas y al parecer la recuperacion a mejorado pues son pocos lo compradores q*UE* vuelven insatisfechos me gustaria mostrarle mis metodos poco academicos pero efectivos, intentos fallidos y hasta peligrosos algunos, actualmente eh mejorado mis tecnicas y obtengo resultados sorprendentes y mi bolsillo contento.
con sus conocimientos de electronica y experiecias me podrian iluminar respecto a lo que realmente sucede en este proceso regenrativo; asi mismo esperaria de uds colabiracion enuanto ah q*UE* me indiq*UE* la mejor  forma de iniciarme en mi formacion en electronica.
eh leido con interes las experiencias de personajes como dosmetros, pandita, guy666, fernandov, pulsar71, estos me han ayudado mucho con sus experimentos y me gustaria contactarlos.....


----------



## guty666

buenas traigo nuevas noticias con mas datos interesantes.

como ya comente en post anteriores pase a recoger un osciloscopio por el taller de un amigo el cual no estaba en buenas condiciones y después de estar una semana con el y una semana de viaje y al llegar realice unas pruebas de mediciones sobre el circuito comercial que adquirí no quedando determinadas correctamente las medidas que querría como precisas adquirí un osciloscopio nuevo de los digitales que permiten hacer capturas lecturas etc.
después de analizar el pulso de energía que produce el desulfatador..... guau GRAN DESCUBRIMIENTO:

1º Captura: después de la descarga del pulso se produce una ola de frecuencia decreciente cuasi senoidal o cuasi triangular no sabría definiría adjunto la misma como 1 la cual tiene algunos MHZ fluctúa entre 6 Y 9 la cual debe de ser la frecuencia de resonancia del sulfato de plomo al recibir el pulso y ponerse a vibrar ya que el pulso ya no actúa y ademas seria cuadrado.

2º Captura: procedo a realizar las medidas de tensión del pico el cual se produce a 1,300Khz
con una descarga de 50ms y 950ms de descanso y el cual depende directamente del estado de la batería si esta muy sulfatada llega fácilmente a casi 50v y si la batería esta bien le cuesta llegar a 25V

QUE OS PARECE INTERESANTE.

tomare algunas medidas mas y finalmente modificare mi esquema de cargador por pulsos cuando tenga todos los datos y podremos tener un cargador / desulfatador en condiciones.


----------



## guty666

fernandoae dijo:


> M o K? para mi son Khz...



El desulfatador produce un pulso cada 1/1000 Segundos con una duración de apertura de disparo de 50/1000 Segundos por lo tanto es una frecuencia de 1Khz realmente el comercial funciona a 1.3 Khz

Referente a lo del la frecuencia de resonancia del sulfato de plomo es muy superior segun mis medidas e investigacion entre 6.000.000 Hz y 9.000.000 Hz las medidas fluctúan


----------



## Pulsar71

aqui les envio mas información... espero les sirva....
Saludos


----------



## guty666

bien según los datos analizados y las ultimas aportaciones de información Gracias a pulsar y mas información desde la web así como descubrimientos del comportamiento con test prácticos gracias al osciloscopio nuevo tengo ya claro algunos concepto corregir si me equivoco:

1º La frecuencia utilizada en los desulfatadores no es en ningún caso la del sulfato de plomo.

2º Solo utilizan un pulso de amplio voltaje e intensidad para iniciar la onda (es como golpear una campana)

3º utilizan una frecuencia inferior a la del sulfato con un ciclo muy corto para dejar que el sulfato de plomo entre en resonancia (como una campana se da un golpe y permanece en bibracion decreciente hasta ser golpeada de nuevo)

4º por lo tanto lo mas importante es que el golpe sea lo mas fuerte posible con el menor tiempo de contacto para iniciar la onda y dejar el suficiente espacio para su expansión "tampoco mucho "


DEDUCCIONES:

crear un desulfatador funcionando a 1Khz con un ciclo de trabajo variable para poder inducir una tensión de carga también de entre un 1% a un 10% y descanso de un 90 a 99% de descanso y una salida variable en voltaje e intensidad para distintas capacidades de baterías.

es decir voltaje de pulso 6V 12V 24V 48V 96V utilizando un transformador de 12v media onda con dobladores de tensión en cascada y un buen condensador de salida para guardar energía en los ciclos de descanso.

salida con mosfet de hasta 100A pico a 96v

las salidas según mis cálculos serian para Baterías de 2V, 6V y 12V
y la ultima salida de 96v en caso de muy muy sulfatadas o para en el caso no recomendable de tener que desulfatar baterías en 24v y 48v que no se puedan desconectar estando en serie y poner en paralelo como bancos de baterías solares o elevadores etc.

PD. si se necesitase para mas tensión para grupos de baterías mayores con el cambio de pocos componentes se podría utilizar, como valores de condensadores aumentar las fases del duplicador de tensión y mosfet entre otros.

es decir podremos variar el periodo de carga del pulso del 1 al 10% en distintas tensiones desde 6V pico a 96V pico mas o menos  

parece interesante??


----------



## solaris8

dosmetros
sos mi idoloooo muy buen post muy buen tutorial....
y que hablen


----------



## fasjpelon7

Tomasito dijo:


> Ha de estar sulfatada, probá con algún desulfatador (fijate en el thread postearon alguno). Una forma fácil, es con un capacitor de 2uF para arranque de motores eléctricos (se compra en una casa de *electricidad* -no de electronica eh!-), en serie con un diodo, pasando por la batería, y cerrando el circuito con 220v.
> 
> Ojo que es MUY peligroso, ni se te ocurra manipular la batería o el circuito mientras esté conectado a 220v. Antes de hacer nada, si tenés dudas, preguntá!
> 
> Y bajo ningún motivo se te ocurra no poner el capacitor y el diodo!


hola llevo meses suiguiendo este post  pero no entiendo mucho de lo que hablan .......me seria de mucha ayuda un esquema de conexion del capacitory el diodo el dido de que capacidad y en que posicion del lado del posotivo o e negativo de la bateria ..la otra es que aca en Mexico la cooriente que se usa es de 110 no 220 fincionara igual o sera nesesario cambiat las capacidades del diodo y de el capacitor....



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Anda muy bien el método de la lámpara y díodo *Tomasito * , si lees el principio del hilo está explicado
> 
> Con el capacitor y el díodo . . . te faltó algo. La corriente atraviesa el capacitor y el díodo por primera vez , pero a partir de allí el capacitor no tiene como descargarse o invertir la carga para volver a "bombear" a la batería , por lo que deberías poner otro díodo desde el capacitor hasta el negativo de la batería.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 36441
> 
> Saludos !


en elpost anterior pregunte por este diagrama gracias por pnerlo no habia llegado asta aqui ...ahora mi pregunta es la cooriente de 110 sera suficiente ..pues en mexico esla que se usa.......y la polaridad importa o es lo mismo la verdad no se de sombolos electrinicos ....me ayudaria mucho que pusieran en el diagrama cual es el borme poistivo de la bateria y tambien en la entrada de la corriente alterna


----------



## DOSMETROS

110 Vca te va igual , el capacitor es NO polarizado digamos de poliestrer de 400 V

El positivo de una batería es la barra larga y el negativo la cortita ( eso es una convención)

Díodos 1N5408

Saludos !


----------



## fasjpelon7

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 110 Vca te va igual , el capacitor es NO polarizado digamos de poliestrer de 400 V
> 
> El positivo de una batería es la barra larga y el negativo la cortita ( eso es una convención)
> 
> Díodos 1N5408
> 
> Saludos !


ok muchas gracias .......sigo leyendo y aprendiendo de ustedes .......ahora tengo otra duda este esquema es el mismo que lleva la lampara de 50watts o sea va la lampara ---el capacitor y el diodo en serie ..o este solo es el capacitor y el diodo


----------



## DOSMETROS

O el capacitor o la lámpara.

Si ponés la lámpara no va el díodo rojo

Ver el archivo adjunto 36441 

Saludos !


----------



## fasjpelon7

Pulsar71 dijo:


> les cuento que tengo un cargador por pulsos que lo hice hace cuchusientos años, con ese recupero mis baterias de acido o de gel, este cargador da un pulso positivo de 18 V luego cae  a menos 5 V , tan pronto le haga el esquema  lo subo al foro.
> 
> las baterias de acido primero les quito todo el acido y las lavo con agua hasta que salga todo el material desmenuzado que se deposito al fondo, luego les agrego el agua acidulada, las dejo reposar un dia y luego le aplico mi cargador de pulsos de 3 a 5 dias las de 55 AH, 7 a 10 dias las de 120 AH; segun vea como se van recuperando las pruebo con un foco de 50 W. las baterias se recuperan y algunas llegan a trabajar hasta 5 años mas,  esto es para trabajo estacionario para vehiculos llegan al año y pico, solo las someto a recuperacion dos veces, no he intentado mas.
> 
> las de Gel solo les agrego agua , las dejo reposar un dia y las someto a carga por 2 a 3 dias, luego de esto se recuperan por cerca de 2 años mas. tambien las he recuperado por dos veces no he intentado la 3ra vez.
> 
> normalmente las uso con mis paneles solares por mas de 10 años.  este procedimiento lo aplique despues de trabajar por mas de 5 años conectadas a mis paneles solares.
> 
> por lo pronto Les adjunto la forma de onda que entrega mi cargador son +18Vp y - 5Vp, 60HZ de este modo las placas sulfatadas son recuperadas (fig. ciclocarga).
> 
> tambien hice la prueba con una fuente de 24 VDC, 5A pero con semiciclos positivos de 30 Hz, obtuve resultados muy similares, esto para las baterias de carro de 55 AH.
> para las de Gel de 12V 7AH, con semiciclos de 24 VDC 1A siempre con 30 Hz.
> esto se logra con un transformador que entregue 24 VAC y un solo diodo rectificador segun 2do esquema adjunto.
> 
> Pero tambien es recomendable como dicen los que me antecedieron que hay que mantener en flotacion las baterias ese punto es muy importante y por lo menos una vez al mes hay que hacerles sangria o descargarlas por unas 8 horas y luego ecualizarlas unas 8 horas, este procedimiento hara que las baterias se comporten de manera apropiada.
> 
> Salu2
> Mac


 aqui hay algo que no entiendo bien si uso la fuente de 24 volts de alterna tambien tengo un positvo y un negativo....esos donde van en la bateria y en cual pongo el diodo,,,,,,me seria de mucha ayuda una esquema ..algo asi estoy bien o como va no quiero equivocarme


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pusiste el díodo al revés.

Sería algo así , RL es la batería 


Ver el archivo adjunto 37861

Saludos !


----------



## fasjpelon7

muchisimas gracias en seguida lo pongo asi.....eee ..as de perdonarme...pero soy nuevo en esto y quiero probar varios metodos aver cual me va mejor..ya que aca el voltaje es 110.....entonces espero me sigas respopndiendo y mas que no soy nada bueno en esto.......en el esque ma del capacitor y el o los diodos....la lampara docroica debe ser 110 volts ..??????
debe quedar en el polo pisitivo dela corriente alterna?????
que diferencia hay si pongo otro tipo o modelo de diodo ,,,son de capacidades ,,,resctifican mas o menos..eso no lo entiendo.....tengo unos diodos que dicen N4007...serviran igual.????


----------



## DOSMETROS

El  díodo rectificador deja pasar corriente hacia un lado pero no hacia el otro , si considerás la electricidad como una cañeriía de agua , el díodo es una válvula de retención , deja circular agua hacia un lado pero no la deja volver , el agua tiene dos parámetros : PRESIÓN (equivalente al Voltaje) y CAUDAL (equivalente al Amperaje). La corriente contínua sería como agua que circula siempre en un sentido , la corriente alterna es como si el agua fuera y volviera por la cañería ; entonces para eso es el díodo , va a convertir esa agua oscilante que va y viene , en agua que solo va. 
Entonces también los díodos rectificadores tienen al menos dos parametros que te interesan : a cuantos volts se puede oponer y cuantos amperes puede dejar pasar.

El 1N4007 es para hasta 1000 V ( o menos , lo podés usar con un volt si querés) y hasta 1 Ampere 
El 1N5408 es para 1000 V y 3 amperes ( y valen casi lo mismo)

Respecto del circuito , o usas el capacitor o usas la lámpara , en ese caso la lámpara es de 110 V y no tiene mayor importancia a cual polo conectes de la línea eléctrica de tus 110 Vac.

Ojo que la batería debe estar desconectada de otro aparato y estará ELECTRIFICADA mientras se carga de ese modo , cuidado con eso.

Saludos !


----------



## fasjpelon7

ok gracias .......dos metros.........tendre cuidado...buscare mas informacion acerca de la nomenclatura de los diodos...y comprare unos dela capacidad delos que mencionas para que los que tengo no se quemen........


----------



## jmcu

Dosme lo que decis de cargarlas con 220V yo lo habia hecho hace varios años con varias pero nunca le habia agregado electrolito. Alcance a levantar varias pero se volvian al mismo estado despues de un tiempo. Para los que esten preocupados por los 220v coloquen un trafos aislador de 220v -220v es menos peligroso y sino 2 trafos iguales de 220v a 12v conectando ambos segundarios con una resistencia en serie. Un trafo lo conectas a 220v y la conexion de 220v del otro con el diodo como dician anteriormente. Voy a probar agregando electrolito y luego les cuento.


----------



## DOSMETROS

jmcu dijo:


> Para los que esten preocupados por los 220v coloquen un trafos aislador de 220v -220v es menos peligroso y sino 2 trafos iguales de 220v a 12v conectando ambos segundarios con una resistencia en serie.


 
En realidad no hace falta ponerle la resistencia en serie con los dos bobinados de 12 V.

La limitación de corriente se hace con una lámpara serie en la parte de los 220 y más el díodo.


----------



## jmcu

Yo decia con 2 trafos para que la tension se reduzca y sea menos peligrosa por anteriormente decian que era peligrosa. No te preocupes igual se como manejarlo. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Les cuento , tengo la batería del grupo electrógeno toda sulfatada . . . tenía .

El casco de la batería es transparente , así que se ven las placas sulfatadas (manchas blancas).









Ya tenía que ponerlo en marcha por una cuestión de mantenimiento , sinó cuando lo necesitás , no arranca . Y si bién también tiene arranque a soga o le puedo poner o cablear a la batería del auto , quería definir esa batería.

Pensé en pulsos de tensión importantes , alguna conmutada serviría y se me ocurrió ponerle una fuente compacta de dicroica , en serie con su lámpara para limitar la corriente , y funcionó . . . pero la lámpara brillaba de más y me descargó la batería . Hasta que me di cuenta que aún desenchufada de los 220 V , la lámpara permanecía encendida. Claaaaro las fuentecitas tienen salida por transformador , así que al mismo tiempo de meterle pulsos de alterna se descargaba a travéz del bobinado . Solución = un capacitor. El que tenía a mano era de 2,2 uF x 400 V , se lo puse y quedó solucionado el tema .

Luego de 24 horas de conectado a la batería , *las manchas blancas de habían reducido en un 70 % ! * . La batería se entibia y acumula burbujas. Otras 24 horas no produjeron efecto visible.





Saludos !


----------



## fasjpelon7

ok probare asi .....ya que yo solo puse la dicroica dde 127volts que es la tension en mexico con el diodo y si mejoro pero no mucho espero que con la fuente.si lo haga ademas de que solo e probado con una bateria y es de las selladas...la fuente que usaste a que tension bajo el voltaje.....????


----------



## DOSMETROS

Un "transformador" compacto de dicroica , no los de hierro pesados sino los conmutados.

Saludos ! !


----------



## fernandob

hola dosmetros, yo sabes que soy un esceptico en este tema
si por favor pones el resultado FINAL de esa bateria se agardece.

o sea:
la cargas a 13,8v y luego la descargas con una R. conocida y contas cuanto duro .
asi calculamos si tiene capacidad y cuanta.

saludos


----------



## fasjpelon7

ok...... dos metros buscare uno de esos ...la verdad crei que eran lo mismo....


----------



## DOSMETROS

fasjpelon7 dijo:


> ok...... dos metros buscare uno de esos ...la verdad crei que eran lo mismo....


 
No no son lo mismo , los electrónicos trabajan por pulsos y eso es lo que se busca 





fernandob dijo:


> hola dosmetros, yo sabesque soy un exeptico en este tema
> si por favor pones el resultado FINAL de esa bateria se agrdece.
> 
> o sea:
> la cargas a 13,8v y luego la descargas con una R. conocida y contas cuanto duro .
> asi calculamos si tiene capacidad y cuanta.
> 
> saludos


 
Si che , la semana que viene lo hago.
Igual , con la que estuve jugando no es de gel , es de las de plomo y electrolito líquido. pero voy a probar con los dos tipos de baterías.

Lo que si te puedo asegurar es que las manchas blancas de sulfato en las placas se achicó muchísimo , por eso aproveché a hacer la prueba con ella porque se podía ver.

La semana que viene te cuento 

Saludos  !


----------



## Nilfred

1) ¿Invierte la polaridad entre pulso y pulso esa fuente?
2) ¿Se apaga si rectificas con un solo diodo?
3) ¿La polaridad invertida se consume en la lámpara?
4) ¿Falta un diodo en el esquema?
5) ¿Está identificado cual es el positivo en la fuente o tuviste que identificar?
6) ¿Soy muy preguntonto?


----------



## fernandob

es que .................sabes que pasa nilfred.......son muy entusiastas pero poco metodicos.

con poner el voltimetro en los bormes de la bateria ya vamos sabiendo si se carga ergo si va corriente a ella.
si se carga rapido es mala señal, tambien se descargara rapido salvo creacion de energia espontanea.

luego una lamparita dicroica y un cronometro (sin desconectar el tester) nos permite ver si la cosa sirvio haciendo una descarga .

ni intentaria medir la corriente ya que son pulsos los que da ese trafo, ademas la corriente es consecuencia de ........
si cargo es que circulo corriente.
para una primera prueba con esos datos me alcanza.

pero se quedo mirando como las placas cambiaban de color.......... estos pibes que miran las fotos de la play boy en vez de leer lso articulos .

en fin, no se cual es la capacidad de esa bateria pero siempre hay que pensar unos segundos antes de iniciar pruebas, se pone el o lso instrumentos, se toma hoja de papel y virome y se hace una tablita de lso parametros que controlare.
asise sabe si la csa es util.
inicialmente se hace una prueba "estandard" para ver que capacidad tiene sea bateria o cual es el estado inicial.


para mi me sirve , ya que suelo usar de liquido y no de gel .


----------



## DOSMETROS

Nilfred dijo:


> 1) ¿Invierte la polaridad entre pulso y pulso esa fuente?
> 2) ¿Se apaga si rectificas con un solo diodo?
> 3) ¿La polaridad invertida se consume en la lámpara?
> 4) ¿Falta un diodo en el esquema?
> 5) ¿Está identificado cual es el positivo en la fuente o tuviste que identificar?
> 6) ¿Soy muy preguntonto?


 

La fuente tiene una salida de "onda cuadrada simétrica" , y no rectifico ya que no intento usarla de cargador , sino de desulfatador ¡Queria aprovechar los pulsos de alta corriente y alta frecuencia! , la lámpara serie es para limitar corriente y el capacitor es para que la batería no pierda su propia carga descarguándose en el bobinado secundario .

Ver el archivo adjunto 27702

El próximo paso es ver si puedo hacer que los pulsos positivos superen a los negativos , pero conservándolos. O sea que al mismo tiempo cargue y desulfate 

Las preguntas sirven para debatir y aprender 

Saludos ! 




fernandob dijo:


> es que .................sabes que pasa nilfred.......son muy entusiastas pero poco metodicos.
> 
> con poner el voltimetro en los bormes de la bateria ya vamos sabiendo si se carga ergo si va corriente a ella.
> si se carga rapido es mala señal, tambien se descargara rapido salvo creacion de energia espontanea.
> 
> luego una lamparita dicroica y un cronometro (sin desconectar el tester) nos permite ver si la cosa sirvio haciendo una descarga .
> 
> ni intentaria medir la corriente ya que son pulsos los que da ese trafo, ademas la corriente es consecuencia de ........
> si cargo es que circulo corriente.
> para una primera prueba con esos datos me alcanza.
> 
> pero se quedo mirando como las placas cambiaban de color.......... estos pibes que miran las fotos de la play boy en vez de leer lso articulos .
> 
> en fin, no se cual es la capacidad de esa bateria pero siempre hay que pensar unos segundos antes de iniciar pruebas, se pone el o lso instrumentos, se toma hoja de papel y virome y se hace una tablita de lso parametros que controlare.
> asise sabe si la csa es util.
> inicialmente se hace una prueba "estandard" para ver que capacidad tiene sea bateria o cual es el estado inicial.
> 
> 
> para mi me sirve , ya que suelo usar de liquido y no de gel .


 

Es una batería de moto de 12 V , supongo 14 A/h .

Estado de la batería . . . luego de cargarla tooooooda la noche con el cargador habitual , el burrito de arranque del grupo giró media vuelta :enfadado:

Ahota quiero cargarla y probarla y les cuento .

Saludos !


----------



## Yónixon

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es una batería de moto de 12 V , supongo 14 A/h .
> 
> Estado de la batería . . . luego de cargarla tooooooda la noche con el cargador habitual , el burrito de arranque del grupo giró media vuelta :enfadado:
> 
> Ahota quiero cargarla y probarla y les cuento .
> 
> Saludos !



Hola.

Hace tiempo me registré en el foro pero solo andaba de mirón y hacia muy pocos comentarios, pero desde hace unos meses vengo siguiendo este post.

Con respecto a la batería de la foto lamento decirte que no es de 14 A/h como piensas.
Claramente tiene la nomenclatura *12N9*, la cual indica que es una bateria de 12V con una capacidad de 9A/h.

Yo tengo una 12N14 y creeme que es casi el doble de la que aparece en la foto. 

Por cierto, esa bateria la tuve conectada un buen tiempo a un desulfatador electrónico hecho por mi y al parecer si ha dado buen resultado, pero no seguí con el tratamieno debido a la falta de tiempo y se me averío el circuito. 
Tampoco le hice una prueba de descarga para ver la duración exacta.

Donde si hice pruebas de descarga (a medias) fueron en baterias 12N5 (12V, 5A); mas bien fueron pruebas de corriente de arranque, tomé 5 baterías de moto y obtuve los sig. resultados aproximados:
- La que mejor se comportó me proporcionó una corriente de 22A (11.35V @ 0.5Ω).
- La que peor se comportó me proporcionó una corriente de 18A (9V @ 0.5Ω).
Las mediciones tuvieron una duración aproximada de 5 segundos, por cuestiones de disipación de calor.

No se si esas corriente sean suficientes para arrancar una moto, se que depende de la cilindrada, pero si alguien sabe sería de gran ayuda.

Gracias.

Yónixon.


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Efectivamente depende de la cilindrada. Una motocicleta promedio tiene un burro de arranque de unos 700 Watts lo cual sería una corriente de unos 60 amperes. Una Harley de las grandes está en más del doble. Y una pequeña supongo que usará unos 500 Watts, lo cual daría unos 40 amperes de consumo.


----------



## Yónixon

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Efectivamente depende de la cilindrada. Una motocicleta promedio tiene un burro de arranque de unos 700 Watts lo cual sería una corriente de unos 60 amperes. Una Harley de las grandes está en más del doble. Y una pequeña supongo que usará unos 500 Watts, lo cual daría unos 40 amperes de consumo.



¿Entonces las corrientes que estuve obtuviendo no serán suficientes para arrancar una moto?

Por ahí en el foro leí que se necesitan de 30 a 60 amperes para el arranque.

Saludos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Dudo que alcance, pero habría que probarlo. Bajé una hoja técnica de Yuasa y las corrientes que manejan son muy grandes. Te adjunto una gráfica (y están tomadas las mediciones a -18 grados centígrados).


----------



## DOSMETROS

Bueno , les cuento resultados parciales , batería de moto *12N9* 12 Vdc *9 A/h* ( gracias  DJ Yonixon por el dato   ) que luego de una "carga completa" durante toda la noche con su cargador habitual , no logró darle más de medio giro al burrito de arranque del grupo electrógeno. O sea inutilizada ! 

Se la desulfató con la fuente para dicro + capacitor + lámpara , durante toda una noche y luego de la primera carga completa :

1 hora 17 minutos conectada a una lámpara de 4 Amperes = 5,13 A/h

Luego de la segunda carga completa  :

1 hora 37 minutos conectada a la misma lámpara = 6,46 A/h

Mi idea ahora es volverla a desulfatar cargada a pleno y luego descargada a pleno , teniendo en cuenta que la condición química de las placas cargadas y descargadas es distinta. Todavía no la enfrenté con el burrito pero soy optimista. 

Después que le haga la segunda parte del tratamiento l, es cuento como sigue.

**********************************************************

Tengo dos baterías selladas de scooter electrico , de 12 Vdc 12 A/h , ambas secas , las destapé , les agregué electrolito y las cargué , una soporta media carga y la otra poco y nada  , así que agarré a la más rebelde y la desulfaté.

Ahora empeoró , falleció , algo se le puso totalmente en corto ya que se le recalienta el borne positivo , no el vaso sino el borne y no recibe carga. Voy a seguir con la otra a ver que pasa con el desulfatado de baterías de gel.

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tengo dos baterías selladas de scooter electrico , de 12 Vdc 12 A/h , ambas secas , las destapé , les agregué electrolito Saludos !


 
yo siempre lei que cuando estan secas es que perdieron o e evaporo el agu , pero el acido sigue en las placas.

vos sabes que soy pesimista en eso.
cuando empece con las luces de emergencia hice algunas pruebas de tu estilo y no me dio resultdos.
luego leyendo el tema en apuntes y foros DE QUIMICA siempre lei que era un proceso IRREVERSIBLE.
sino........
es un tema muy contaminante, y sifuese posible recuperar una bateria ya otros se dedicarian a eso, ya que seria un tema de mercado.
si deja $$ ya alguien lo hara.

*por recuperar me refiero a obtener por lo menos el 70% de la capacidad real de la bateria y una vida util de nuevo de un par de años.*

mira la boludez que digo en negritas........si eso no me lo dan el 51% de las baterias que se venden en el mercado HOY como nuevas....


----------



## Yónixon

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Dudo que alcance, pero habría que probarlo. Bajé una hoja técnica de Yuasa y las corrientes que manejan son muy grandes. Te adjunto una gráfica (y están tomadas las mediciones a -18 grados centígrados).



Gracias por la tabla Tiger, es lo que buscaba!!!! 

A juzgas por las gráficas, efectivamente se comprueba lo que dices, para una batería 12N5 (12V 5A/h) la corriente de arranque debe ser del orden de 40 Amperes. Pero lo que no especifica es la tensión mínima en los bornes. Si no me equivoco, leí hace un tiempo que el voltaje en bornes no debe ser menor a 10V durante el arranque, ¿es cierto esto?.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Bueno , les cuento resultados parciales , batería de moto *12N9* 12 Vdc *9 A/h* ( gracias  DJ Yonixon por el dato   )


De nada!!! 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Se la desulfató con la fuente para dicro + capacitor + lámpara , durante toda una noche y luego de la primera carga completa :
> 
> 1 hora 17 minutos conectada a una lámpara de 4 Amperes = 5,13 A/h
> 
> Luego de la segunda carga completa  :
> 
> 1 hora 37 minutos conectada a la misma lámpara = 6,46 A/h



Yo obtuve buenos resultados despues de una semana a 15 días de tratamiento con mi desulfatador. Por lo que unas cuantas horas no le harán ni cosquillas. 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mi idea ahora es volverla a desulfatar cargada a pleno y luego descargada a pleno , teniendo en cuenta que la condición química de las placas cargadas y descargadas es distinta. Todavía no la enfrenté con el burrito pero soy optimista.


La verdad, NO recomiendo esa técnica de la desulfatada con la batería descargada, ya que lo que se busca es retirar el sulfato de las placas y cuando se descarga precísamente es lo que se forma sobre las placas, por lo que no le veo mucho el sentido.  Además de que es muy dañino para una batería descargarla a fondo (descarga profunda), ya que las placas positivas se despedazan (cuando es muy seguido). 

Yo preferiría hacerlo (y lo hago) con una carga de flotación (13.8V), para ayudarle al desulfatador a diluir el sulfato (vaya la redundancia ).
Como tip: Al cargador ponerle una pequeña bobina choke en serie con la bateria. Esto es para que los picos del desulfatador no vean al capacitor-componentes de la fuente como una carga y solo se le apliquen a la batería.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahora empeoró , falleció , algo se le puso totalmente en corto ya que se le recalienta el borne positivo , no el vaso sino el borne y no recibe carga.



seguramente el contacto interno inter-celda se despegó y tiene un falso contacto, a mi me paso algo muy parecido, pero en vez de calentarse hacía un ruidito como de chispazos o el clasico zumbido de trafo. Quedó inservible la batería, ya que me daba 12.6V pero al aplicarle la más mínima carga se desaparecía el voltaje, debido al contacto interno abierto. 



fernandob dijo:


> *por recuperar me refiero a obtener por lo menos el 70% de la capacidad real de la bateria y una vida util de nuevo de un par de años.*



Completamente de acuerdo. Sólo que cambiaría la palabra recuperar por *Reacondicionar*. 
Yo más bién diría que se le pudiera exijir a la bateria reacondicionada de 6 meses a 1 año, debido a las condiciones en las que trabaje.

Hoy si me inspiré.   

Saludos.

Yónixon.


----------



## Black Tiger1954

> When  the load is applied to the battery (typically half the battery cold  cranking amp [CCA] capacity or three times its amp/hour rating), battery  voltage should remain above 9.6 volts.


Parece ser, cosa que en realidad no lo sabía ya que tuve que buscar el método, la carga aplicada tiene que ser adecuada a la carga de la batería (3 veces su corriente nominal o 1/2 de su capacidad CCA). Y efectivamente hay que controlar su tensión ya que si baja de 9.6 volts es probable que no funcione bien.
Esto es lo lindo de tomarse el trabajito de contestar algo documentándose, uno también aprende 

Agrego esta definición: 





> The definition of the Cold-Cranking Amperage (CCA) of an automotive  battery is the amount of current a given battery can deliver for 30  seconds at zero (0) degrees F without dropping below a specified cutoff  voltage (manufacturer-specific, but usually 10.5 volts).


----------



## DOSMETROS

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mi idea ahora es volverla a desulfatar cargada a pleno y luego descargada a pleno , teniendo en cuenta que la condición química de las placas cargadas y descargadas es distinta. Todavía no la enfrenté con el burrito pero soy optimista.


 


DJ Yonixon dijo:


> Además de que es muy dañino para una batería descargarla a fondo (descarga profunda), ya que las placas positivas se despedazan (cuando es muy seguido).


 
Me refería a descargarla hasta valores normales para una batería de plomo ácido , o sea 11 Vdc , pero igual estuvo buena tu aclaración ! 

Y muy buenos los datos aportados por Tiguer.

Saludos !


----------



## Yónixon

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Esto es lo lindo de tomarse el trabajito de contestar algo documentándose, uno también aprende


Así es, cuando se ayuda a alguien uno también aprende o refuerza conocimientos. 

Gracias Tiger!! 

*Entonces podemos establecer que la corriente de arranque de una batería no debe hacer que el voltaje en bornes disminuya de 10V, para usos y condiciones normales.*



			
				DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Me refería a descargarla hasta valores normales para una batería de plomo ácido , o sea 11 Vdc , pero igual estuvo buena tu aclaración !



A una betería de plomo-ácido normal no se le puede extraer más del 50% de su energía sin dañarla. Con daño me refiero a que la batería no podrá recargarse de nuevo a su capacidad original; disminuirá un pequeño porcentaje de su capacidad original.
Asi que Ojo.


----------



## Pulsar71

DJ Yonixon dijo:


> Así es, cuando se ayuda a alguien uno también aprende o refuerza conocimientos.
> 
> Gracias Tiger!!
> 
> *Entonces podemos establecer que la corriente de arranque de una batería no debe hacer que el voltaje en bornes disminuya de 10V, para usos y condiciones normales.*
> 
> 
> 
> A una betería de plomo-ácido normal no se le puede extraer más del 50% de su energía sin dañarla. Con daño me refiero a que la batería no podrá recargarse de nuevo a su capacidad original; disminuirá un pequeño porcentaje de su capacidad original.
> Asi que Ojo.


 
......A menos que estemos usando un desulfatador desde que la batería era nueva....


----------



## fernandoae

Un pequeño dato más: por más que la bateria, sea del tipo que sea  y diga "libre de mantenimiento" o "no requiere agua" son boludeces... yo hace un rato le agregué agua a una bateria de alarma de 7A/H ...midiendo la corriente de cortocircuito con el multimetro daba 4A, después de ponerle 4ml de agua (ni siquiera destilada, de lluvia y filtrada nomás para hacer la prueba, no digan nada  ) por celda me pasa los 10A ahora... no se cuanto más porque ese es el fondo de escala.


----------



## Yónixon

Pulsar71 dijo:


> ......A menos que estemos usando un desulfatador desde que la batería era nueva....



¿Por qué?, aunque se esté usando un sistema cualquiera para alargar la vida útil de la batería esto no implica que la va a salvar de usos inadecuados, incluyendo descargas profundas, sobrecargas y recargas insuficientes.



fernandoae dijo:


> Un pequeño dato más: por más que la bateria, sea del tipo que sea  y diga "libre de mantenimiento" o "no requiere agua" son boludeces... yo hace un rato le agregué agua a una bateria de alarma de 7A/H ...midiendo la corriente de cortocircuito con el multimetro daba 4A, después de ponerle 4ml de agua (ni siquiera destilada, de lluvia y filtrada nomás para hacer la prueba, no digan nada  ) por celda me pasa los 10A ahora... no se cuanto más porque ese es el fondo de escala.


Las baterías *Libres de Mantenimiento* se llama así por que, a diferencia de las de tapones removibles, no necesitan estarse rellenando de *agua destilada* constantemente, debido a la composición química de las placas principalmente que no hace que se evapore el agua de manera excesiva en forma de gas Hidrógeno por efecto de electrólisis.

La ''sequedad'' de las baterias selladas, gel, AGM y libre mentenimiento se debe principalmente a inadecuadas recargas con un voltaje mayor al especificado o por subrecarga (no tener una buena regulación en carga flotante -13.8V-), lo que produce evaporación por electrólisis.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Estuve observando que en las de *Libre Mantenimiento* , además de lo que comentan ustedes , las placas son muchísimo mas bajas y entonces tienen como 7 cm. de electrolito por encima de ellas (las antiguas baterías solo tenían 1 cm de electrolito por sobre las placas).

Por debajo de la etiqueta se encuentran escondidos los tapones que son a presión . . . a pelear un rato 

Saludos !


----------



## Norberto

Gente hay un metodo que probe y funciono con baterias de gel 12V7A, las baterias estaban secas, no cargaban, resistencia interna muy elevada, hay que rellenarlas con electrolito liquido (acido sulfurico+ agua destilada) y luegao cargarlas con un circuito denominado "zapper" solo encontre 2 circuitos, uno en una elektor, basicamente  funciona aplicando picos de alta tension a la bateria con lo que se lograria romper los cristales de sulfato de plomo; las baterias recuperadas quedaron con un valor util del 50% de la bateria original, recordando que estas estaban totalmente inutilizables, este circuito sirve para revitalizar baterias remolonas.Cualquier consulta nos hablamos en este foro.


----------



## desvelau

2metros, gracias a tu consejo pude recuperar las 4 baterias de mi moto electrica =)
Estaba agotadas, no aceptaban ni 30min de carga y ahora cargan unas 3hs y puedo hacer viajes mas largos =)
Muchas gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS

¡ Bién por tu trabajo !  

Y gracias por comentarlo


----------



## nelobe

Bueno, aqui pongo un enlace que he encontrado, que está bastante bien y que explica conexiones de baterias y tensiones de carga.

http://www.ferve.com/images/dossier BATERIES_es.pdf

Saludos


----------



## arquero

Un aporte mas...
Para re-aprovechar el electrolito drenado de las baterias para quienes hacen recambio del mismo, almacenarlos en recipientes y dejarlos reposar unos dias para que vayan al fondo los restos de sedimentos y suciedades.. luego absorver la parte "limpia" del electrolito que seguramente tendrá una densidad relativamente baja pues estamos trabajando con baterias descargadas ó con problemas.

Este electrolito nos puede ser útil si le elevamos nuevamente la densidad. Para ello podemos ponerlo a hervir, de modo a evaporar el agua e ir dejando el acido sulfúrico más puro.
Si dejamos que la temperatura suba hasta los 370º aproximadamente tendremos acido con una pureza cercana a 98% .. bastente puro... no necesitamos llegar a este punto, pues es mucho mas de la densidad que necesitamos... asi que podrian dejar que se evapore un poco el agua e ir midiendo con un densimetro hasta tener un peso especifico ligeramente superior ó igual a los 1300...

Un pequeño aporte para quienes como yo estan experimentando y reacondicionando acumuladores...

A diferencia de la mayoría de los foristas, estoy utilizando un cargador Black and Decker con su función de ecualización, estoy logrando muy buenos resultados con acumuladores de automoviles, la mayoría de 65Ah hasta 90Ah...

No repito los cuidados de manipular y tratar el acido sulfurico pues ya se trato un par de veces ese tema durante este hilo... Si haré la salvedad de comentar que para hervir el electrolito debe usarse un matraz o similares, no intentar hacerlo en recipientes metálicos pues las reacciones químicas pueden ser diversas...

Saludos desde San Lorenzo - Paraguay


----------



## Tomasito

El ácido sulfúrico no es caro, no debe salir más de 5 dolares una botella de 1Kg, yo hace unos años pagué 2 dolares por una botella al 98%.
Lo digo porque por ahí es más fácil hacer electrolito que recuperarlo


----------



## arquero

Tomasito dijo:


> El ácido sulfúrico no es caro, no debe salir más de 5 dolares una botella de 1Kg, yo hace unos años pagué 2 dolares por una botella al 98%.
> Lo digo porque por ahí es más fácil hacer electrolito que recuperarlo



Completamente de acuerdo, nada más aportaba para quienes prefieran reciclarlo en lugar de botarlo...
De hecho para botarlo conviene neutralizarlo con bicarbonato de sodio, de modo que no represente ningún riesgo para nadie.

Como mencione, para quienes estan recuperando baterias de automoviles, en mi caso estoy "guardando" ó botando cerca de 15 a 20 litros por dia... a la larga se hace interesante reutilizarlo =)

Particularmente nunca lo llevo a tanta pureza, a lo mucho lo elevo hasta el peso de 1300 o poco mas de modo a reutilizarlo en los acumuladores o para levantar la concentración en acumuladores muy gastados.


----------



## luisvc91

Hola.

EStube leyendo el post, lastima que guty dejara de andar por el.

Vi sus dos imagenes de su cargador de pulsos, buscamos algo como esto a 4 o 6 Mhz (imagen adjunta)

Me quedaria la duda de cuanto tiene que ser el pico y si hay que meterle offset o no.

Por cierto, el archivo que nombra pulsar en el post #129, la alimentacion cual debe ser?
Saludos


----------



## DavidMJ

Hola amigos, en vez de usar acido sulfurico puedo usar acido citrico?

Salu2


----------



## Fogonazo

DavidMJ dijo:


> Hola amigos, en vez de usar acido sulfurico puedo usar acido citrico?
> 
> Salu2



Nop, tampoco sirve el ácido acético (Vinagre)


----------



## DavidMJ

He diluido  acido citrico en agua a un 20% 80% y rellene la bateria que estaba totalmente seca, esta funcionando, pero la carga le dura muy poco. 
Demasiado tarde Fogo pero muchas gracias 

Salu2


----------



## fandemos

Hola amigos, quisiera recuperar este post que me ha parecido muy muy interesante.
Hace unos dos meses he empezado a empaparme de información sobre el mundo de la baterías de ácido-plomo. De las de Nikel, litio etc... ya lo hice hace tiempo.
Bueno, el caso es que he sacado mucha liturgia de internet, la he impreso y la tengo en un tomo encuadernado como si fuese oro en paño.
Buscando información sobre este mundo, he dado con vosotros y me ha gustado mucho vuestros comentarios. Actualmente tengo una batería (de coche, 75 Ah) un poco vieja, cascada, que estoy intentando recuperar, pues es un buen ejercicio para todos estos recursos de resucitar baterías. He comprobado que coge carga perfectamente (poca), se estabiliza en unos 12.7 voltios pero al meterle el comprador de baterías, en vez de darme los 650 amperios de arrancada que tiene (EN) sólo da 130A. He pensado que estaría totalmente sulfatada pero no, cortocircuitada. Le he enchufado un desulfatador comercial que he comprado (Infinitum) y también un cargador inteligente con función de desulfatador. Por el momento lleva dos días (es poco pero...) y no ha dado una sola muestra de recuperación. Le he medido la densidad del ácido y está aproximadamente (cargada a tope) a un 50%, por lo que me hace suponer que tiene mucho ácido sulfatado pegado a las placas de plomo. La he ecualizado con 16 voltios durante unas 4 horas, ha "hervido" bien pero nuevamente sin resultado.
Como creo no levantará mucha cabeza, dicha batería, he pensado en hacerle una desulfatación química, como último recurso, dado que no he escuchado buenos comentarios sobre este método dado que si desulfata pero, no recupera el plomo sulfatado sino más bien lo destruye, pero bueno, de "muertos...al río". He visto que Pandita ha hecho buenos comentarios del método químico, por eso quisiera que algún compañero del foro con experiencia, me pudiera decir algo sobre este método. Por el momento ya he encargado el ácido fosfórico, el alumbre y el sulfato de magnesio. Como la batería ya está más muerta que viva, no pasa nada por clavarle la puntilla.
He pensado también en retirarle el ácido, lavarla con agua caliente y volvérselo a introducir, pero primero quiero experimentar con el desulfatado químico y con otra batería, ya probaré el lavado.
Saludos y gracias a todos.


----------



## fandemos

Hola nuevamente, no veo muy activo este post.
Me gustaría saber si queda alguien que tenga algo de experiencia con aditivos químicos en las baterías para cambiar datos.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## fandemos

Bueno, yo ya encontré un almacén de productos químicos que me venden el ácido sulfúrico. Es un botella de cristal (1 litro) con el producto en una concentración del 99% por ocho euros, que según una calculadora son unos 46.60 pesos. Rebajándolo a un 34% para las baterías, da para unos cuantos litros. También me venden el ácido fosfórico, Edta, sulfato magnésico etc. etc... No me han puesto ningún impedimento, sólo que hay que identificarse con nombre apellidos y dirección.
El caso es que el ácido no es exactamente lo que más buscaba (que también). Lo que más quería, es alguien con experiencia en los aditivos químicos que suelen echar a las baterías con mayor o menor éxito, tales como el ácido fosfórico, sulfato magnésico, alumbre, Edta etc....
Ahora estoy intentando recuperar una batería que si bien se mantenía estable en unos 12.4 voltios, al descargarla no daba más de 50 amperios CCA cuando es de 650. La ecualicé, le metí carga lenta, le metí dos desulfatadores y mejoró hasta los 200 amperios CCA, pero aún insuficiente. Miré la densidad del ácido y me daba que dos vasos (tras carga total) estaban sólo con una densidad del 5% de lo que deberían estar. Pensé en que todo el ácido sulfúrico estaría pegado a las placas en forma de sulfato. Los dos vasos afectados son los de los extremos, los que coinciden con los conectores +-. Les he añadido ahora EDTA 8 gramos a cada uno y ahora la batería se estabiliza a unos 10.5 voltios (creo que me la he cargado). He medido el voltaje de todos los vasos y todos están bien menos tres que me dan sobre 1.7 voltios. No se si estos tres vasos están cortocircuitados, medios jodidillos o que....
No se si perder más tiempo con esta batería o no, el caso es que es como un reto, aunque el esfuerzo no merezca mucho la pena, es saber si se dan recuperado o no, o el reto habrá que hacerlo ya, con otra batería.
¿Alguien piensa que por no vender directamente el ácido sulfúrico a los narcotraficantes, estos no podrán elaborar la droga?. La sacarán de cualquier sitio e incluso un tonto la podrá sacar de las baterías, evaporaran el agua y tendrán el ácido más concentrado.


----------



## CH0N

Aunque este tema inicio 3 años atrás sigue vigente y me gustaría sumarme a estos foros para compartir experiencias. Desde hace más de 30 años en mi juventud tuve mucha curiosidad sobre el tema de las baterías de plomo-acido tuve un taller de motos por unos 22 años y busque recuperar baterías del sulfatado, utilice agua mineral (carbonatada) con algunos resultados buenos, algunas baterías se cargaban solas por la pura reacción química de una base y un ácido, hoy tengo una fuente regulable con amperímetro y voltímetro en pantalla; de 1 @ 30V con 1.2 Amp max y he revivido algunas baterías iniciando con 30V y disminuyendo cuando la corriente sobrepasa 1 Amp, yo no tenía tanta experiencia en ponerles agua o electrolito a las baterías de gel, ni en el desulfatador electrónico, solo había oído de estas técnicas pero aquí encontré instrucciones y experiencias. Gracias por compartir, espero dar en su momento mis experiencias, 
PD. _hoy me dedico al mantenimiento y reparación de PCs, y soy hábil para la tecnología, reparo algunos problemas en cámaras digitales, celulares modernos IPhone o Androide, etc._


----------



## fandemos

Hola Chon, efectivamente parece que este post está un poco muerto. Sobre la recuperación de las baterías, todo empieza por comprobar como se encuentra en electrolito (de densidad) y sopesar si tiene o no, cortocircuito. Ya estoy cansado de recibir baterías para recuperar que están en corto. Estos cortos en ocasiones son grandes y notorios y en otros deben de ser pequeños, pues una vez cargada completamente la batería hasta los 14.4 voltios y dejada en carga flotante a unos 13.8. Tras desconectarla y dejarla solita durante 3 o cuatro días, acaban bajando a unos 10.2 (+-) voltios. Hace suponer que el corto de una celda a causado su descarga, perdiéndose sus 2.1 voltios +-. 
Resumiendo y tras varios meses estudiando este mundo de baterías. He llegado a una pequeña conclusión. 
La desulfatación química empleada en cuatro baterías de coche, tanto con EDTA, como con sulfato de magnesio, alumbre, ácido fosfórico... no ha recuperado ninguna. No ha cambiado nada en ellas. OJO, no digo que a alguien no le funcionase, digo que por el momento a mi, no me ha dado un pobre resultado. NADA.
Lo que si me ha dado algún pequeño resultado, ha sido la desulfatación eléctrica por medio de impulsos. He comprado tres desulfatadores comerciales, alguno con GRAN RENOMBRE, cada cual más potente que otro. Me han servido para recuperar baterías que EMPEZABAN  a estar mal. Digo EMPEZABAN. Cuando están ko, no le hacen nada. Tras hacerme con un osciloscopio y medido los parámetros que dan dichos desulfatadores comerciales, he visto que su potencia casi roza la denominación de JUGUETE. Por un lado NORMAL, ¿porr?. Para fabricar un buen desulfatador eléctrico hay que gastar de media y, sólo en componentes electrónicos, una cantidad que puede variar de 140 a 250 euros. (Hagan cambio a su moneda). Y he dicho sólo en componentes, sin contar la caja y otras pijadillas que se le pueden meter de adorno. ¿Quién vende un desulfatador eléctrico que terminado puede costar 300 euros y mucho más, para desulfatar una batería que puede costar 80 euros?. No sería un producto comercial para grandes masas. Por ello venden unos con componentes pequeños que si son efectivos, pero para evitar la sulfatación o para reducirla si ha sido poco y reciente. Para eliminar cristales de sulfato agarrados con pulgas a un perro, no valen. 
Dando vueltas con mi barco por internet (navengado coño, no tengo dinero para barcos) gracias al traductor de google he dado con varios ingenieros norte-americanos que comentaban sobre sus diseños de desulfatadores. He visto que son personas de otro mundo, (en conocimientos, claro) yo no he estudiado electrónica, pero mi afición a la radio, al aeromodelismo y a la informática, me ha hecho estar siempre en contacto con la electricidad y la electrónica. Estas personas diseñan desulfatadores que pueden dar una potencia de unos 200-300 amperios, ¡uno se fabricó uno que daba unos 800 amperios de pico!, cuando uno de los comerciales que tengo yo por aquí, no deben de pasar de los 5-8 amperios. Los comerciales suelen hablar mucho de su alta frecuencia, 10 khz, 20 khz e incluso varios megahz. Estas personas no le dan tanta importancia a la frecuencia y si a la fuerza bruta descargada en microsegundos. Eso produce un latigazo electríco que mata las pulgas pegadas al perro, quiero decir, suelta el sulfato de plomo de las placas. Ponen de ejemplo la pólvora. Si echas en el suelo un kilo de pólvora y le prendes fuego, se quemará de forma violenta durante 3-5 segundos, pero si a ese kilo de polvora lo encierras en un recipiente a presión y le prendes fuego, EXPLOTA en microsegundos. En ambos casos  se libera la misma cantidad de energía, pero la que lo hace en microsegundos, puede ocasionar muchísimo más trabajo (en este caso destrozo). Leches, me estoy alargando y aquí en España son las 04.35 horas, me marcho para cama. Me gustaría poder seguir hablando del tema, pues llevo meses estudiando esto por internet y me parece MUY INTERESANTE. Soñar con recuperar baterías cascadas, mejor dicho, sulfatadas, pues las cascadas están mejor en el desguace.
Saludos.


----------



## fernandob

aclarame si entendi lo leido:

la primer parte habla de tu experiencia, real , probado y es NO SIRVE.

luego todo el resto es loq ue averiguaste en la web y habla de que si se puede......pero .... es hablar en la web.

me equivoco ?? 

LUEGO  te dare un consejo, solo eso , un consejo que puede ser o no util:
los electronicos son bastante fantaseosos a veces, se arman un oscliador y ya creen que si generan pulsos de tal potencia o tal forma misteriosa podran generar un distorsionador universal para abrir un portal a otro mundo.
pero como en realidad aca estamos hablando de baterias y eso es algo QUIMICO, por que no dedicas un tiempo a averiguar con gente que estudia quimica exclusivamente a ver que te dicen .
si el proceso de sulfatacion de una bateria vieja es REVERSIBLE O IRREVERSIBLE.

y despues ves que haces.


----------



## fandemos

Fernandob.

Sobre la desulfatación química. 
Los conocimientos que toda persona puede tener sobre un tema, pueden ser adquiridos bien por el estudio o por la practica de campo. Normalmente se empieza por el estudio y después esos conocimientos se aplican "sobre el terreno".
Como he dicho anteriormente, llevo varios meses estudiando mucho el tema este de las baterias, y lo hago diariamente durante varias horas. He leído informes en páginas web, documentos sobre las baterías, cargadores, funcionamiento etc... de distintas empresas que se dedican a este tema. Son muchos los sitios donde no confían en la desulfatación química por no dar resultados convincentes. He dicho, que yo sólo he llevado a la práctica la D. química en cuatro o cinco baterías y que en ninguna, NINGUNA, ha hecho nada absolutamente. Ojalá no hubiese sido así, sería cojonudo que echando unos polvitos recuperásemos la batería. De hecho, he comprado de todos los productos (edta, magnesio, alumbre etc..) un kilo de cada, y como sólo se suelen usar unos gramos, pues verás tu lo que me queda para seguir haciendo pruebas....que las haré. Resumiendo, que he leído que no da buen resultado, llevado a mi pequeña práctica, no me ha dado resultado ninguno ¿Qué pretendes, que diga lo contrario?. 
Ya he dicho que a mi no me ha dado resultado, pero que si he leído que a alguién si le ha dado. Por ello quisiera contactar, con....creo que se llamaba Pandita, que decía que si le iba bien. 
Se que hay muchas empresas que venden estos productos para la recuperación, pero...  vuelvo a decir lo dicho.
Lo que si está bien documentado, es que la desulfatación química puede "comerse" los sulfatos de plomo pegados a las placas, (eso es ciencia), pero lo que también dice, es que esos sulfatos ya no vuelven al electrolito como ácido sulfúrico, es decir, enriqueciendo el electrolito, todo lo contrario, al eliminar este sulfato, se empobrece el electrolito. Solo falta saber si compensado la densidad del electrolito se puede hacer algo.
P.d.- No vengo con ánimo de criticar la desulfatación química, todo lo contrario, me gustaría que saliese alguien y comentase que a el si le funciona y que protocolo sigue para su aplicación. Si estoy aquí posteando es por querer aprender. 
¿Me puedes decir si tu tienes algún método?.
Saludos y no te enfades.


----------



## DavidMJ

Hola amigo fandemos, me ha gustado leer tu "testamento"  jajaja pero en este post algo mas atras creo que se dice que para desulfatar las baterias tambien se puede hacer colocando un diodo entre los polos de la bateria y enchufandola directamente a la linea de tension 220V has provado?

salu2


----------



## fernandob

creo que por el tono de algunas partes me has mal interpretado.

yo las pruebas que hice NUNCA SIRVIO.
ademas, averigue en algunos que compraban las baterias para reciclarlas y siempre reciclan el material, abren la caja y no se que hacen .
asi que no es cosa de "un aparatito o de algo facil.

yo NO CREO  en que se puedan revivir.

claro que , tendriamos que separar las csoas en orden :

*PRIMERO : LA BATERIA:*

una cosa es una bateria de buena calidad, que no esta muy vieja, solo se descuido , y si, con una buena carga se recupera.
y otra cosa es una bateria que se abandono un par de años y esta muy deteriorada.
o una bateria de muy mala calidad.

el primer caso es una bateria que si, aun almacena energia, es solo cosa de cargarla bien y ponerla en condiciones, eso no es revivir un muerto por que no habia muerto.

que yo saque de una alarma que esta abandonada hace 6 meses una bateria, la cual solo tenia un año de uso , y la tiraron a toda la central por no ser capaces de repararla , y yo saco la bateria (la cual NOP estaba muerta)  y la cargo bien , le hago unos ciclos de carga y descarga y luego eo que funciona dentro de todo bien, a un 60 % de lo que seria nueva........
eso seguro me hara pensar que soy el revividor de baterias, pero cuando comience a intentarlo con baterias que llevan 2 o 3 años juntando polvo, que estan secas y realmente sulfatadas ......me llevare una sorpresa.
que no las revivo nada.



*SEGUNDO : ¿ que es recuperar ??? *

sacas una bateria de una alarma o de una luz de emergencia que no anda nada, le haces unos ciclos y ves que luego de cargarla pondes mantener una lamparaita prendida un rato ......y ya ccrees que anda.
que la reviviste.

pues bien :
una bateria de 12v 7 A/h es eso:
7 horas de entrega de corriente de 1 amper.

asi que si quieren saber si la revivieron deberan probar eso .
y si les da solo 1 hora pue ssera que solo le sacan 1/7 de su capacidad.....

y la otra cosa es ¿ cuantos meses me sirve asi ?? cuanto dura en meses o años ssiendo una bateria de 12v 0,7 A/h 


yo no les niego, he reutilizado baterias de tipo de auto , o sea de 12v 60 A/h , que sacaba de luces de emergencia grandes, probe con el tema quimico varios, probe con ciclos de carga y descarga, probe con dessulfataodr de pulosso.
al pedo.
me servian para pruebas solo, para probar equipos, tenia una bateria en el piso que en verdad, equivalia a una de 5 o 6 A/h cuando de nueva era de 60 .


por eso digo: verifiquen bien , si van a hacer pruebas que sean un poco realistas, y con algunas tablas, creo que nunca lei una simpel tabla de pruebas en todo este tema, :
por dar un ejemplo:

bateria de 12v / 50 A/h , comprada hace 3 años , asi como esta no dura nada.
se efectua tal recuperacion .
luego de recuperarla :
tengo 12v 20 A/h con corriente de descarga de 2 amper.
a los 2 meses .........15 A/h 
a ls 6 meses ...........14 A/h 


nunca.........
solo bla y bla........
que la revivo.......que mi dessulfatador la recupera ........


alguien conoce a alguna empresa que vende y compra baterias (antes cuando compraba las baterias para luz de emergencia en edificios a veces me pedian la vieja y me descontaban algun peso, otras no me descontaban nada , pero jamas escuche  que las recuperen sin abrirlas.
jamas.

seria buenisimo , RECUPERARLAS DE VERDAD.
seria un tema bastante ecologico.
y calculo habria empresas que se dedicarian a eso.
les dejas la bateria y en un par de dias te la devuelven "recuperada" .

pero claro, "recuperada" o "revivida" uno espera que sea volver a tener la bateria original .
si era de 12v /7 A/h  y 4 años de vida util , pues se espera eso.
y no 2 A/h por 6 meses.


solo quisiera eso.
que si hacen pruebas hagan las verificaciones reales, , lo que puse en rojo, solo eso.
para ser un poco serios .


----------



## LocoHernan

Recien veo el post, que coincidencia: Yo acabo de hacerlo, en realidad antes de ayer, con dos baterias, una funciono solamente con agua destilada y cargando con 12 volts, estuvo 24 horas cargando y la otra no admitia carga.Voy a probar con 220 o con 110 por las dudas. Una pregunta ¿El liquido recuperador es acido?, yo use agua destilada y anduvo.
Aclaro que unade ellas, la que anduvo estuvo tirada 4 años, le agarro una inundacion, estuvo enterrada como 6 meses, despues la patearon de un lado para otro y  asi y tod anduvo..
No se cuanto va a durar, lomismo me pregunto yo.
La estoy por usar para probar un motor de electroventilador que oy a usar en una bicicleta electrica Aparentemente tiene buena potencia!! Todavia no la medi, Despues veremos cuanto dura.


----------



## fandemos

David.

Tienes razón, ya leí lo de enchufar la batería directamente a la linea eléctrica de casa por medio de un puente rectificador y en algunos sitios hablan de intercalar una bombilla de distintas potencias. Yo no he probado aún, lo que he leído, incluso en el foro que he comentado antes de los ingenieros norte-americanos, alguno habla bien de este método para "arrancar" aquellas baterías que no muestran síntoma de vida alguna y que ofrecen una alta resistencia a la corriente. Aquí y allá he leido que puede usarse para "arrancar" la batería y tras esto, comenzar con cargadores tradicionales y desulfatadores. ESO SI, todos los sitios en donde leí esto, son AMERICANOS, de norte a sur, y por ello hablan de enchufar 120 voltios (rectificados) pero mira que aquí en España tenemos 220-230 voltios; desconozco sus efectos en las baterías. Como tengo un mini-esquema, pues bien sencillo de hacer es, igual mañana o pasado me pongo con él, lo más díficil será conseguir una batería adecuada para este rejuvenecimiento. Me gustaría que más gente salga a la palestra y nos comente sus experiencias, yo he leído mucho pero tengo poco trabajo de campo, estoy empezando.


LocoHernan.


Con las baterías de alarmas (12v 7A) no tengo mucha práctica, soló practiqué con dos de la alarma de mi propia casa cuando la propia alarma avisaba de batería defectuosa. No pude hacer nada por ellas. Comprar otras. Normalmente lo que se suele hacer primeramente, como aparece en esta web, es añadirles agua destilada por si este elemento se hubiese evaporado del electrolito, cosa que al parecer suele ocurrir frecuentemente. Sólo con esto, en muchas ocasiones la batería vuelve a echar a andar. Sobre el líquido recuperador, no es tal líquido en principio. Se trata de unos productos químicos como pueden ser el EDTA, sulfato de magnesio, alumbre, ácido fosfórico etc) que antes de añadirse a la batería se suelen disolver en agua destilada, con sus correspondiente proporciones dependiendo de la capacidad de la batería a tratar. 
Edito para hacer constar, que el mismo forero Pandita, creo recordar que también usaba ácido fosfórico para recuperar las baterías pequeñas de 12v 7A. He leído que algunas baterías, concretamente estas pequeñas de las que comentamos (alarmas, sais etc) en su electrolito, emplean ácido fosfórico en vez de ácido sulfúrico. Por ello es posible que en alguna ocasión se pueda restablecer parcialmente la capacidad de la batería al añadir este ácido, siempre y cuando por cualquier motivo la densidad del electrolito hubiese bajado, pues de lo contrario, al añadir más ácido estaríamos aumentando el poder corrosivo del electrolito lo que llevaría a un acortamiento prematuro de la vida de la batería.
Cuando compré los productos químicos, compré también, aparte de ácido sulfúrico 99% puro, un litro de ácido fosfórico, pero aún no he tenido tiempo de emplearlo en alguna batería.

Fernadob.

De tu segundo post estoy de acuerdo contigo en casi todo.
Las baterías que conocidos o amigos me dejan para "recuperar", muchas están muertas y como bien dices, revivir un muerto sólo lo ha hecho Jesús, según la biblia. Muchas baterías están en cortocircuito o tan viejas que es como darle droga a un viejo....acabas por matarlo. 
La expresión más correcta pudiera decirse que es, rejuvenecerlas o recuperarlas (de un estado bajo de capacidad). Te comento, como lo hago con casi todo el mundo, mi primer caso y que, de casualidad o no, resultó ser un éxito. La batería de mi coche poco a poco comenzó a perder su capacidad original (12v 800A) dándome yo cuenta de ello, dado que el coche tiene un sistema de protección de descarga por el cual, si con el coche parado abusas de la radio o de cualquier otro aparato, cuando la batería baja de cierto voltaje corta el suministro saliendo el maldito aviso de "Sistema de ahorro conectado", apagándose todo y sólo dejándote arrancar el coche. Pues bien, estando con el coche parado, la radio comenzó a durarme sólo unos dos o tres minutos. Acabé comprando un aparato que mide el voltaje y la capacidad de la batería (cca). Como he dicho, la batería originalmente de 800A, daba solamente  +- 350A (no recuerdo exactamente la cifra). Le realicé una ecualización y le enchufé un desulfatador comercial durante unos 15 dias. Tras esto, la batería, con el mismo medidor, me dio unos 560A de arrancada. ¡No estaba nada mal!. No va a quedar como nueva, pues no es nueva, tiene unos tres años. A partir de aquí, comencé a interesarme por esto, rejuvenecer baterías. Es cierto, no todas responden igual al mismo tratamiento, hay que entender que cada batería puede tener uno o varios problemas juntos y la desulfatación no es la panacea que cura todos los males. 
Tras encontrar la web de los EE.UU, les saqué un esquema de un desulfatador que funcionando igualmente que los comerciales, usando como fuente de energía la propia batería, tiene mucha más potencia. Ya he construido dos de estos desulfatadores, ahora sólo me falta hacerme con más baterías adecuadas para tratar. En estos momentos estoy construyendo otro desulfatador que tiene que ir enchufado a la red (aquí en España 230v) y tiene suficiente potencia como para tratar batería de coche de golf, elvadores eléctricos etc... su diseñador dijo haber tratado por el momento cinco baterías, recuperó cuatro y la quita estaba en corto. 
Ahora a mi me gustaría tratar más el tema de la desulfatación química, pues bien pudiera ser un complemento, TRAS, la desulfatación eléctrica. He dicho que a mi no me ha ido bien, pero sólo he tratado unas pocas baterías y tampoco se si el método ha sido correcto (dosis, etc.). Tendría que salir algún amigo que tenga más experiencia con esto.
Saludos.
Edito para comentar, la última batería tratada ha sido una de mi alamar (12v 7A). Probé directamente a disolver EDTA con agua destilada y se la fui inyectando poco a poco para que la fuese absorbiendo. Al mismo tiempo que estaba haciendo esto, me preguntaba si no estaría echando mucha dosis (de EDTA). Pues si, eché tanto que lo único que conseguí, fue cortocircutarla sin remedio alguno. ¡Hay que controlar las dosis! .
Saludos.
Pd. Mis post son un poco largos ehh.... me doy cuenta al final cuando lo veo, por mi trabajo soy capaz de escribir a la misma velocidad que pienso.
Saludos otra vez.


----------



## jojanjavier

Hola soy nuevo en el foro,he recuperado algunas baterias de plomo,pero tengo algunas dudas como limpiar las celdas con que?a que densidad debe de ir e3l electrolito?alguien sabe como se reparan los postes de una bateria?agradeceria su ayuda.


----------



## DavidMJ

Hola jojanjavier, yo tenia una bateria de estas a la que se le pudrieron las chapas de los polos, lo que hice fue con un clavo picar un poco en el plastico duro que los rodea (se rompe muy facilmente y es muy quebradizo. Es cuadrado y en el polo positivo esta de color rojo y en el negativo negro) y queda al descubierto un espacio donde esta soldado la chapa al autentico polo de la bateria, lo unico que tienes que hacer es desoldarlo teniendo cuidado de no derretir el plastico de la bateria y le sueldas otra chapa 

Salu2 Espero ahberte ayudado


----------



## el-rey-julien

una pregunta,las tres tapitas de liquido que se echan son ''tres tapitas de la misma bateria'' o tres tapitas del envase del ácido-recuperador de bateria ?





			
				yo digo(el dijo:
			
		

> haa,lo que yo conseguí es algo que dice ''fluido reactivador de baterias''  y sice ''peligro corrosivo''


.                                              .



listo ya no importa, ya los llene, muchas gracias ¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ácido-recuperador de bateria ?
> 
> 
> listo ya no importa, ya los llene, muchas gracias ¡¡


 
Ese recuperador te sirve.

No se llena , no tiene que quedar líquido encima de las placas , sinó se come los soportes y chau batería , yo les pongo algo de liquido recuperador de mas y la cargo dada vuelta en un recipoente de plástico o de vidrio , entonces los gases generados expulsan el líquido sobrante.

Hay que tomarse un tiempo hasta que el gel absorba , a veces parece que tiene líquido de más y luego ya no se ve 

Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien

grasias ¡¡
¡¡ vaciando vaciando ¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS

Primero dale el tiempo para que absorba , para vaciarlas uso una enema de bebe o una jeringa de inyecciones con un tanque de birome en vez de aguja.


----------



## fandemos

Bueno, yo tengo que dejar esto escrito aquí por si alguien quiere sacar algo positivo de lo que a mi me ha ocurrido.
He usado en cuatro baterías más (baterías de coche) tanto el sulfato de magnesio como el llamado alumbre, tanto junto como por separado y lo que ha resultado es que ha empeorado el estado de las baterías donde se ha usado. Ejemplo, si tenía una batería de 680 A CCA rindiendo nada más que 180 A CCA, tanto el primer día como una semana después, pasaban a rendir unos 90 o 100 A CCA. Yo a eso le llamo cargarse un poquito más la batería. Por el momento el 100% de mis prácticas con los productos, sulfato magnesio, sulfato de aluminio y (creo recordar) potasio (alumbre), así como con edta, han sido un fracaso. He de decir también que el número de baterías han sido de unas 7. No digo que estos productos no funcionen, digo lo que he dicho, que en siete ocasiones han fallado en todas, espero que a alguien le funcione. Por el momento me sigo quedando con la desulfatación eléctrica, es lenta pero más efectiva. He de decir también que para las pruebas he empleado un medidor (marca Solar) de capacidad de las baterías así como un medidor especial para medir la resistencia interna de las baterías, cuya medida también empeoró.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Sería bueno que nos comentes mejor , como y en que proporciones has usado eses elementos 

Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien

me interesa eso aprender eso* ''desulfatación eléctrica''* que comentas


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo las pongo en serie con una dicro y su transformador ELECTRÓNICO para desulfatarlas.

Fijate si tiene pulsos mas grandes de un lado , eso lo ponés para el positivo.

Sinó agregale dos díodos rápidos en anti paralelo y a uno le ponés una resistencia en serie (o varios en serie para un lado y uno solo para el otro ) y entonces al mismo tiempo de desulfatarla la vas cargando un poco


----------



## fandemos

En general, a las baterías que yo he tratado con estos productos, e añadido la dosis (o un poco menos) que en general he visto en distintos foros y es que para una batería de arranque (coche) de una media de 60-80 A/h, ha sido de una cucharadita pequeña de café bien colmada (llena). En algunos sitios hablan de añadir dos. Exactamente en peso no se lo que será, podría medirlo con báscula de precisión que tengo, pero el caso es que las medidas que ha podido sacar por internet se refiere en casi todos los casos a "cucharaditas". Es bien cierto que en algún caso dicen que si pasados 15-20 días no se nota mejora, repetir el tratamiento pero... si el primero ya ha jodido más la batería, entiendo que si echo más, más joderé la batería. Decir que el método de añadir estos productos a la batería, ha sido mezclándolos previamente con un poco de agua caliente desmineralizada y tras conseguir un líquido perfectamente homogéneo, lo he añadido a la batería. 
Sobre la desulfatación eléctrica me refiero a la desulfatación con desulfatadores que emiten pulsos de corriente a alta frecuencia, un momento que busco algún enlace a alguno de ellos....http://www.infinitumstore.com/
Bien, este mismo desulfatador lo tengo instalado en mi coche, está bien por ser de baja potencia y por ello no gastar mucha batería cuando el coche lleva varios días parado y por tener un sistema que analiza la batería y cuando baja de cierto voltaje, para evitar descarga, corta el funcionamiento. Analizado este mismo desulfatador la verdad es que he visto que es de baja potencia, como casi todos los comercializados, medido con un analizador de espectro. Su funcionamiento se baja en mandar a la batería pulsos de corriente algo mayor que la nominal, entre 15 y 20 voltios que duran unos pocos uS y que se repiten con una frecuencia de 1 khz o más. Esta acción se supone que rompe los cristales de sulfato de plomo que se encuentra adherido a las placas de la batería y que inutiliza la zona que se encuentra afectada, al romper estos cristales de sulfato este vuelve al electrolito en forma de ácido sulfúrico enriqueciendo nuevamente la densidad. Existen esquemas para construir uno mismo estos desulfatadores y que tienen algo más de potencia lo que puede ayudar a no tener que esperar meses, pues suelen ser lentos. Los comerciales, en mi opinión, tienen tan poca potencia que más que desulfatar las baterías, lo que consiguen es evitar que se sulfaten y poco más. Saludos.



La técnica que dice dosmetros también funciona.


----------



## el-rey-julien

y a donde va a parar el sulfato?,disculpa,ya  te lei,
muchas gracias a los dos,dosme y fandemos


----------



## el-rey-julien

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo las pongo en serie con una dicro y su transformador ELECTRÓNICO para desulfatarlas.
> 
> Fijate si tiene pulsos mas grandes de un lado , eso lo ponés para el positivo.
> 
> Sinó agregale dos díodos rápidos en anti paralelo y a uno le ponés una resistencia en serie (o varios en serie para un lado y uno solo para el otro ) y entonces al mismo tiempo de desulfatarla la vas cargando un poco



y cuanto tiempo tengo que dejarla conectada? mas o menos ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Al desulfatador . . .  meses


----------



## el-rey-julien

upss mucho tiempo,me molesta la lampara encendida,
me lei todo el post ,,


----------



## fandemos

Pues con un desulfatador puedes echar desde 5 días hasta tres meses o... el infinito.
Puedes terminar antes comprando un desulfatador profesional de 3.000 euros y sólo te harán falta unos tres días.
En realidad todo depende del estado de la batería y el tiempo que lleven formados los cristales de sulfato.


----------



## leon359

He leido gran parte del hilo del presente foro, me gustaria preguntar a los mas entendidos sobre que desulfatador comercial economico podria comprar para poderlo usar con baterias de 12 o 24 Voltios;  lo importante para mi, seria la rapidez y que sea efectivo, no lo planeo como negocio, pero tengo varias baterias que podria trabajar, lo recomendable seria poderlo comprar por internet.

Me gustaria saber cual puede un buen testeador y que parametros buscar en el mismo; para saber que baterias deben desecharse y cuales intentar desulfatarlas.

Queria tambien preguntar si las alternativas propuestas en este hilo sirven para baterias de acido plomo; porque, menciona que es para baterias de Gel.

Muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## tatajara

hola gente 
despues de leer todo el post ¡¡
tengo stas 3 baterias que pude destapar por suerte 
que me dicen de recuperarla ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Meteles mano , yo a veces saco electrolito de baterías de automotor que tiran


----------



## tatajara

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Meteles mano , yo a veces saco electrolito de baterías de automotor que tiran



huu que lastima, hace poco cambie 6 baterias por el torno manual que publique hace poco¡¡¡
gracias dosme


----------



## Leioa

Tengo esta bateria. No consigo abrirla. 
Alguien me puede decir si debo hacerlo por la parte deonde está la punta del boli? o por la del capuchón? o si debo romper los 3 circulos q*ue* están arriba, y luego como volver a ponerlos?
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Se quitan las tapitas de arriba


----------



## Leioa

Buenas:
He abierto esta bateria y veo q no tiene liquido en su interior.
Se aprecian como unos algodones o unas plaquitas blancas en su interior.
Las he colocado boca abajo y no cae nada.
Podeis decirme si esta es una de esas bateria de gel q comentamos en este post, y si puedo intentar revivirla?
Otra cosa, si debe tener liquido en su interior, ¿puedo sacarlo de otra bateria de auto q esté en buen estado con una jeringilla o algo así?






Aki las caracteristicas de la bateria:
http://thumbs.subefotos.com/4c43ac0a2bc4882189cb0f3db4c921dco.jpg



Gracias Dos metros.
y supongo q debajo apareceran los tapones.
Y luego, como vuelvo a sujetar esas tapitas de arriba? Da la impresion q hay q romperlas para quitarlas
cuando llege a casa procedo con ellas.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Todo lo que preguntás está ya escrito y explicado , a leer


----------



## Leioa

Si, ya he leido la forma de proceder con ellas .....
..... pero esta roja es una bateria de esa clase o no???
Debo de colocarle liquido? o funciona sin él?



Me pierdo !!!
Leyendo por ahi, dicen que las baterias de GEL no llevan liquido y no pueden recargarse.
En cambio las de ACIDO, si llevan liquido, y son las que producen electrolisis y pueden recargarse el nivel de liquido.
Lo que deseo saber es como reconocer si tengo una bateria de una clase o de la otra.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Esa batería es de Gel , se les puede agregar agua destilada  y también líquido de batería automotor , el líquido debe quedar absorbido en ese "algodón"


----------



## titokarl

Hola Todos, me lei el hilo completo y estoy probando unas baterías de emergencia y una de alarma de 12v 4,5A y estoy sacando algunas conclusiones. 

Una idea que se me ocurrió recién, se pueden fabricar baterias caseras? Supongo que la materia prima es plomo y electrolito. Pues tengo plomo de cañerías viejas y supuse que puedo armar mis propias baterias para los paneles solares y generador eólico. Es una idea muy loca?


----------



## Nilfred

Una celda de 2 V, te va a salir, no importa como la hagas.
El tema es hacer 6 celdas EXACTAMENTE IGUALES. Para que tiren parejo y te duren varios ciclos de carga.
Te recomiendo leer algunas patentes , por ejemplo podes enrollarlas con fibra de vidrio de por medio (AGM)


----------



## DOSMETROS

Perdí un libro que explicaba de hacerle agujeritos a las placas positivas y negativas y rellenarlas con unas pastas a base de minio , litargirio y no se que mas


----------



## titokarl

Claro, entiendo. El problema seria hacer placas de plomo iguales en tamaño y peso? porque es vez de que sean de gel se les carga con electrolito no mas como las de auto. 

Recuperé una bateria de 12 v 4,5A !! esta con un foco de 12v 21 watt de auto  hace una hora y sigue brillando!! 

Las de 6v me están dando trabajo, todavía no logro buenos resultados.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Bien ! me pone contento cuando se recuperan


----------



## titokarl

Preguntas técnicas: 

1) como mido correctamente los amperes? Porque medí con el multimetro en 20 Amp y me da un valor de 14 Amp aprox. Esto lo hice conectado al foco de 21watt. El cable del tester se calentó bastante. Si quiero medir a cuanto esta cargando la batería como hago? 

2) Arme un cargador de baterías de 12 v de esta pagina http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/Circuits/Power/alarm_psu.htm y me salio tal cual con esos valores. Carga a 13,56 v y esta dentro de los valores de mantenimiento. Bueno el tema es que no sabia que diodo ponerle al puente rectificador, le puse unos 4004 que tenia, pero calientan un poco y el trafo (1A) también cuando esta conectado la alarma y cargando la bat. Le cambio por los 4007?

3) Me parece que dos baterías de 6 volt están en cortocircuito porque las dejo cargando en su cargador convencional y me da 2,7 volts, y nunca sube y se calienta. El cargador también calienta. En cambio otra bateria la conecto y me carga 6,8v. A estas dos le hice lo dice en el tuto, pero con agua destilada porque no coseguia el electrolito. Las lave con agua y les saque todo y le cargué el ácido. Pero primero las movilicé un poco con un trafo 20v 1A para que se desulfaten un poco. El agua salio bastante sucia. 

4) La carga de flote tiene que ser entre 13,5 y 13,8v?


----------



## DOSMETROS

titokarl dijo:


> Preguntas técnicas:
> 
> 1) como mido correctamente los amperes? Porque medí con el multimetro en 20 Amp y me da un valor de 14 Amp aprox. Esto lo hice conectado al foco de 21watt. El cable del tester se calentó bastante. Si quiero medir a cuanto esta cargando la batería como hago?


 
Si medís en Amperes los dos bornes de la batería estás midiendo la corriente de CORTOCIRCUITO . . . vas a quemar algo .

El tester deberías ponerlo en serie con la lamparita y también podés medir corriente de carga poniendolo en serie con el cargador , según como pongas el tester te puede marcar negativo



> 2) Arme un cargador de baterías de 12 v de esta pagina http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/Circuits/Power/alarm_psu.htm y me salio tal cual con esos valores. Carga a 13,56 v y esta dentro de los valores de mantenimiento. Bueno el tema es que no sabia que diodo ponerle al puente rectificador, le puse unos 4004 que tenia, pero calientan un poco y el trafo (1A) también cuando esta conectado la alarma y cargando la bat. Le cambio por los 4007?


 
4007 es para 1000 Volts , pero para el mismo ampere , ponele 1N5408 que son de 3 amperes



> 3) Me parece que dos baterías de 6 volt están en cortocircuito porque las dejo cargando en su cargador convencional y me da 2,7 volts, y nunca sube y se calienta. El cargador también calienta. En cambio otra bateria la conecto y me carga 6,8v. A estas dos le hice lo dice en el tuto, pero con agua destilada porque no coseguia el electrolito. Las lave con agua y les saque todo y le cargué el ácido. Pero primero las movilicé un poco con un trafo 20v 1A para que se desulfaten un poco. El agua salio bastante sucia.


 
2,7 volts y calienta ya murió , la de 6,8 tiene mas posibilidades 



> 4) La carga de flote tiene que ser entre 13,5 y 13,8v?


Eso buscalo vos


----------



## titokarl

Gracias Dosmetros! 
Tengo una batería 6v cargando hace mas de 12 horas, le cargué ácido y la puse a cargar a 6.8v.
La fui desconectando cada 2-3 horas y va recibiendo carga muy lentamente. Empezó con casi 4 v, ahora tiene 4,8v. Pero cuando la desconectas empieza a bajar de 1 v, cada 30 segundos. 
Que me recomendas?


----------



## DOSMETROS

! t i r a r l a ¡


----------



## titokarl

jajaja Ok! sigo con la otra que esta en cola de espera!

Y si prubo con los 220v?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lo de los 220 + díodo + lampara es *para cuando no toman nada de carga* , la tuya lo toma y lo pierde.

Probá lo siguiente , cortocircuitala diez minutos y luego cargala *al revés* media hora , luego la cortocircuitás otros 10 minutos y la ponés a cargar normalmente a ver que pasa.

Ojo con ésto , fijate que no se recaliente , tapala con un trapo no sea cosa que te eche un chorro de ácido en los ojos. Solo se puede hacer con baterías chicas ésto.

Alguna he logrado recuperar a medias con éste sistema


----------



## titokarl

Recuperar a medias significa que cargan la mitad de lo que dice, o sea 2A? si es asi pueden tirar un tiempito mas.
Entonces para cortocircuitarla conecto los bornes con un cable, y después la conecto al reves con el cargador?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Recuperara a medias es que en vez de tener 4A-h , te queda de 2A-h , o sea como si fuera una batería mas chica 

Una vez recuperada a medias podemos intentar desulfatarlas , pero eso viene después.



> Entonce para cortocircuitarla conecto los bornes con un cable, y despues la conecto al reves con el cargador?


 
Exacto ! Pero hacelo con cuidado , tapala con un trapito , andá tocándola para ver que no se recaliente , si se recalienta , lo suspendés .


----------



## titokarl

CAlienta mucho el cargador cargando al revés :|


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dale de a ratos y dejala enfriar


----------



## titokarl

Tengo otra bateria que no admite nada de carga. Esta en 0v. Esta si le hago el proceso 220v? 
O ya esta muerta muerta?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probá con 220 + díodo + lámpara cómún de unos 60 Watts no: no las de bajo consumo) , todo puesto en serie.

*Tené cuidado no te vayas a quedar pegado*


----------



## titokarl

Ok! cuanto tiempo lo dejo? 
Gracias por las respuestas!


----------



## opamp

Hola titoKarl, te cuento algo de mi experiencia en recuperar baterias de gel "secas", VRLA.
Las obtengo de UPS a los cuales se les vá  cambiar las baterías , las baterías deben tener como máximo 4 años de antiguedad,segun mi estadística.
Coloco un paquete en serie de aprox 20baterías de 12voltios a un rectificador de 220vac (vpico: 310Vp limitado a un amperaje de aprox 0.3A a 0.5A mediante potenciometro de potencia.
Trabajo con las baterias "secas" más comerciales de 12V : 7Ah y 12Ah ( otros amp son difíciles de re-vender, a las baterías que se "recuperan  les llamamos baterías repotenciadas.
Antes de colocarlas al rectificador , realizo una medicion rápida con el voltímetro  y las clásifico: alrededor de 12V, 11V, 10V, 9V, menores voltajes es mejor que pienses en desecharlas, puedes agrupar las de 12V y 11V  , y las de 10V con las de 9V.
Enciendes el cargador (previamente tienes marcado el voltaje en cada batería)con voltimetro en mano mides el voltaje inicial en carga (ajusta el potenciometro si te dá más de 0.5A), podrás observar que leeras baterías con más de 20V,.....,50V( estas presentan alta impedancia, retirala del paquete, colocale el voltaje que te dío al inicio de la carga) reemplazas con otras baterías que te den un voltaje menor de 20V al inicio de colocarle la carga, éstas baterías seran más fáciles de recuperar .
Con las baterías que pasaron la primera prueba sometelas a una carga lenta aprox 24Horas ( 0.3A para batería de 7Ah y 0.5A para las de12Ah ).
Despues de 24Horas de carga las 20 baterías alcanzarian un V aprox de 310V/20: 15.5V , que se conoce como V de ecualización, si observas diferencias de 1V a 2V respecto a los 15.5V , apaga el cargador y añade una mínima cantidad de ácido de batería "virgen" a cada celda con una aguja hipodermica "pinchando" el gel , deja que penetre el agua acidulada , pudes colocarles lámparas  para que levanten la temperatura (entre 40 a 50ºC) y aceleren el proceso .
Despues de 2h a 4h de añadido el agua acidulda , reinicia la carga hasta que llegen a los 15.5V , si aún encuentras baterías con 1V a 2V de diferencia( es mejor que las separes , podrian necesitar mayor ácido y someterlas a cargas más lentas y de menor amperaje(48H,72H,etc) y que alcanzen un mayor V de ecualización , como 17V o un desulfatador de picos de alta frecuencia.
Con las baterías que te dieron un voltaje dentro del rango procedes a someterlas a una descarga normal, las agrupas en serie en paquetes de 10,...,15,..,20baterías y les colocas una lámpara para que descarguen entre 10h a 20h , mientras se descargan vas midiendo los voltajes, cuando llegue aproximadamente  a 10.2V consideras la batería descargada. Tomas nota del amperaje promedio y la cantidad de horas transcurrida y conoceras la nueva Capacidad,Ah, de tus baterias "recuperadas".

Te comento que tengo más de 7años recuperando baterías y es parte de mi sustento y haciendo cálculos aproximados he recuperado el 70% de las baterías y como promedio se recuperan al 70% de su capacidad nominal, 70% X 70% es aproximadamente 50% de éxito , el 30% que no logro recuperar las vendo a los recicladores casi informales, las destrozan venden el plástico , el plomo y recuperan algo del ácido sulfúrico.

Saludos!!!


----------



## titokarl

Hola Opamp! Gracias por contar tu experiencia y me alegra que "recicles" baterias, porque mal tratadas son muy contaminantes. Por el momento tengo 4 baterías de 6v, y estaba probando y experimentando nada mas.  Si tengo mas baterias voy a probar lo que dices arriba. 

Si tengo 100 baterias de gel, supongamos de 6 volt recicladas y que anden con un 60% de su carga, podría armar un banco de baterías para un generador eólico? O me conviene las baterias de mas de 100Ah no mas?


----------



## opamp

Las baterias las puedes colocar en serie para que lleguen al voltaje que deseas y en paralelo para alcanzar la capacidad que buscas , si solo te dan el 60% de su capacidad , tendrias que multiplicar por 0.6 al paquete para tener la capacidad real.

Yo empecé por sólo negocio con el reciclaje y terminó siendo un negocio ecológico.
Si trabajas en esto te recomiendo un ambiente amplio y abierto , y emplear mascarillas , no escatimes en la seguridad .

Saludos!!!


----------



## alejandrofruto

no entiendo mucho de esto pero quiero hacerles una pregunta tenia una bateria semi nueva la preste y al tiempo me la devolvieron si liquido y nada de carga hay alguna solucion   desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Foto de la batería por favor !


----------



## edyrron

Buenas noches
Le escribo desde Quito Ecuador
Tengo una bateria de 12v 7,2Amp modelo GP1272-f2, y otra que es muy similar de 12v 7,2Amp, pero no figura su modelo, ambas son de UPS.
Mi intención es cargarlas y usarlas con un inverter DC-AC de 400W para usarla en un radio cuando se vaya la luz. la radio consume 13W
pero no se como cargar estas baterías, en Internet encontré que se puede usar un cargador simple (un transformador de 120AC a 12AC con un puente rectificador) que entregue 14.6V, con un 30% de la capacidad de su carga que seria 2Amp (4Amp si cargo las dos al mismo tiempo), pero es correcto cargarles así nada mas?
O se requiere de un circuito que lea el estado de las baterías, y de acuerdo a ello, controle el voltaje y la corriente asía las baterías?

Agradezco mucho su tiempo
Att Edison Guerrón


----------



## fernandoae

Buenas colegas, hoy andaba por la ferreteria y encontré un "revitalizador quimico para acumuladores" marca ELO, atrás dice lo siguiente "CARGADOR QUIMICO, aplicacion: agregue cuando lo considere necesario en reemplazo del agua desmineralizada. Importante: la aplicacion de este producto prolongara y ademas permitira en caso de agotamiento o consumo extremo su recuperacion en forma mas rapida por medio del alternador, dinamo o cargador"
Yo me pregunto: que hace? desulfata? es acido rebajado? es acido solo?


----------



## Nilfred

Ninguna de las anteriores: Es agua


----------



## fernandoae

Yo iba a hacer el mismo chiste!, agua sola no es porque me tomè un sorbo y ahora me voy para el hospital... cuando vuelva charlamos


----------



## Nilfred

edyrron dijo:


> se puede usar un cargador simple ... 14.6V, con un 30% de la capacidad de su carga que seria 2Amp (4Amp si cargo las dos al mismo tiempo), pero es correcto cargarles así nada mas?


14,2 V máximo o se forman burbujas en el gel que no se quitan.

Si la tensión de la batería es menor a 12 V: 360 mA hasta que alcance los 12 V
720 mA máximo @ 14,2 V hasta que la corriente sea inferior a 360 mA.
Luego 13,7 V hasta que la corriente sea inferior a 72 mA.

Simple: 13,5 V sin límite de corriente, pero a la larga se sulfata.

Luego de intentar cargarlas, seguro las vas a tener que recuperar como se explica en este hilo ¿No?


----------



## edyrron

Nilfred dijo:


> 14,2 V máximo o se forman burbujas en el gel que no se quitan.
> 
> Si la tensión de la batería es menor a 12 V: 360 mA hasta que alcance los 12 V
> 720 mA máximo @ 14,2 V hasta que la corriente sea inferior a 360 mA.
> Luego 13,7 V hasta que la corriente sea inferior a 72 mA.
> 
> Simple: 13,5 V sin límite de corriente, pero a la larga se sulfata.
> 
> Luego de intentar cargarlas, seguro las vas a tener que recuperar como se explica en este hilo ¿No?


 

Gracias amigo

encontré un transformador de impresora hp, que entrega 15v a 530mA
le conecte a 1 bateria con un led en serie y el voltaje cayo a 13.43V con el amperimetro marco 0.41mA
en la segunda bateria le puse un led en serie y el voltaje paso a 13.53V con el amperimetro marco 33mA

puedo usar este adaptador de impresora para cargar las baterías??
a la segunda ya le deje cargando toda la noche XD, hoy en la mañana la fui a ver, y no estaba caliente ni el adaptador ni la bateria, la bateria tenia 12,4v la probe con una radio grabadora que funciona con 9v, y funciono muy bien el radio la casetera el CD, lo deje encendido por mas o menos 10 minutos y la desconecte.


----------



## la clandestina

Hola amigos me parece muy interesante el circuito dessulfatador pero me encontre con un freno las inductancias 220 microHenry y la 1miliHenry 
Como hago las bobinas ni siquiera se el consumo para saber el grosor del alambre.  Lo construiste?


----------



## fernandoae

Las bobinas mientras mayor sección tengan mejor, porque van a ser pulsos mas intensos


----------



## el-rey-julien

lo queee ?   no sera que van a tener mas corriente ? los pulsos van a ser siempre iguales con alambre fino o mas grueso, lo que cambia es la corriente ,pasa  + corriente a mayor área de alambre,
.,,,,,,o me equivoque de nuevo?


----------



## fernandoae

Y si eso dije yo... si el alambre es fino la resistencia es mayor y los pulsos más débiles...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Huelo a inductancia recalentada


----------



## fernandoae

Por que te suena a eso???


----------



## DOSMETROS

La de alambre finito che


----------



## fernandoae

Ah ta bien che. Además de levantar temperatura la bobina no creo que cumpla con su propósito si es con "alambre de sección inadecuada", o sea, cable fino


----------



## DOSMETROS

Por eso , era mas en broma que otra cosa 

Yo para desulfatar utilizo un trafo electrónico de dicroica con la lámpara en serie , es ultra barato , se arma en dos segundos , y sirve bastante bien


----------



## la clandestina

Yo hice el deslfatador con una lampara de cien watt un diodo y anduvo 6 meses mas y se me rompio la camioneta por otro asunto y quedo tirada seguro que tengo que.  tirarla; pero alguno conoce o hizo las bobinas del desulfatodor de baterias (de practical electronic) "zaper"?


----------



## fernandoae

> Yo hice el desulfatador con una lampara de cien watt Y un diodo


Eso no es un desulfatador... es un cargador improvisado 

Y las bobinas no son la gran cosa, busquen un calculador para bobinas con núcleo de aire y ya está...


----------



## fernandoae

Que opinan de cambiar el electrolito y lavar la bateria con agua caliente, bicarbonato de sodio y jugo de limón? es una formula vieja... que se usaba hace mucho  funcionara? yo voy a probar, tengo dos baterias de 60a/h... despues de hacer eso y agregar acido + agua destilada voy a ver si me pongo y armo el desulfatador para probar.


----------



## pigma

Hola amigos, interesante tema. Me encontre un link al parecer donde hay una buena idea de un desulfatador pero no ponen el esquema completo si no solo la idea, quien se anima a completarlo? por lo poco que entendi en ingles, se supone que seria un desulfatador de gran eficiencia por la forma en que trabajo y sencillo, lo que no entendi es como hacer el oscilador que da el pulso de disparo, se tendria que sincronizar con la frecuencia de red?

Link en cuestion:

http://oddmix.com/tech/pwr_desulfator_ion_ballistics.html


----------



## jcgf

el circuito de potencia es un thiristor que se desceba de forma natural (cuando la onda senoidal cruza por cero).  El thiristor es un diodo controlado.  Lo cebamos por puerta y en este caso esperamos su descebe al cruzar la senoide por 0v.

6hz ... que supongo que hablarán de extraerla de la frecuencia de red (que en el texto es 60hz), de modo que con un divisor x10 ya tenemos los 6hz.  el cd4017 serviría.  Es cmos y tienen un amplio rango de voltajes .. de 4.5 a 18v, seguramente.
Dice que lo 6hz no son críticos (o sea que con nuestra frecuenca de red en españa 50hz, funcionaría tb).  que se pueden hacer el oscilador con el LM555 ... al parecer entonces sin sincronizar con la red.

Si el aparato que hiciésemos fuese para muchos amperios sería aconsejable sincronizar todo con la red para evitar que en el momento de cebado del thiristor se produjese una grandísima intensidad de pico... amortiguándose así más por ser la subida más progresiva.  Esto evitaría tener que sobredimensionar tanto el thiristor de potencia.

El pulso de activación del thiristor de 2 a 6ms.  Con ello quedaría garantizado el correcto cebado.

Decir que solo cebará en los semiciclos positivos.  Si coincide algún pulso de oscilador para intento de cebado cuando esté en el negativo no lo hará .... hasta el siguiente que coincida con positivo.

Para ayudarnos a extraer los pulsos de la misma red en lugar del LM555 podríamos hacerlo con recortando con zeners .... obteniendo asi una onda practicamente cuadrada.. si además necesitásemos recortar el tiempo (que no creo pq está limitada la intensidad de puerta por una resistencia y como luego viene el semiciclo negativo el cebado no es posible)..se me ocurren 2 formas.  o configurando un temporizador como monoestable no redisparable ... o tal vez con otro zener para atenuar el voltaje y que tenga que vencer a este otro cener.... cayendo así antes la tensión de puerta del thiristor que la de la línea/potencia.


----------



## Leioa

Buenas. He realizado este metodo de recuperar baterias, y me surgen unas dudas:
- Tengo una bateria de gel de 6v - 7'5 AH de una moto de crios, marca Feber. (esas rojas)
Y un cargador de 6v / 800 mA

1- La he puesto a cargar siguiendo los pasos del tutorial, con varias recargas a 7v, incluso por periodos de tiempo mayores a las 10h indicadas. Ha llegado a estar conectada al cargador 70 horas y NO SE HA CALENTADO lo mas minimo. ¿podría ser que estas baterias tengan algun mecanismo de desconexion al llegar a su plena carga?

2- No consigo ver bien el interior de los vasos, por lo cual el nivel del agua lo he puesto al tun-tun.
En una ocasion desbordó un poco un vaso, secandolo sin problemas. Incluso cuando la he invertido sin estar cargando ha tirado algo de liquido. Entonces, el ultimo paso donde dice "recargarla boca abajo" me confunde. ¿haciendo eso no se volvería a quedar la bateria sin el agua metida?

3- He realizado diversos ciclos de carga-descarga con una bombilla dicroica de 12v (no tengo nada de 6v). Pero no sé si la batería está servible o no. ¿pueden decirme con los siguiente datos, si son valores aceptables o si la bateria está inservible?
Nada mas cargarse, me dá 6,8v, pero al conectar el polimetro vá bajando decima a decima hasta estabilizarse en 6,32v en un par de minutos
Descargando con la dicroica de 12v, inicialmente lo hace a 2,40 A
Al cabo de 40 minutos tiene entre 4,30v (aquí sube hasta 4,85 v al conectar el polimetro) y descarga a 1,85 A
Al cabo de 1 hora y media tiene 3,90v y ya desconecto la lampara porque apenas enciende.
¿son valores aceptables?

Gracias. He seguido todos los pasos del tutorial (sin tener que llegar a forzarlas a 220v).
Ahora me gustaría saber si he conseguido recuperar la bateria, o que mas valores he de medir.

Buen post. Yo lo tengo en mis favoritos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Leioa dijo:


> ¿podría ser que estas baterias tengan algun mecanismo de desconexion al llegar a su plena carga? .


 
No



> Entonces, el ultimo paso donde dice "recargarla boca abajo" me confunde. ¿haciendo eso no se volvería a quedar la bateria sin el agua metida?


 
En esas baterías el líquido debe estar absorbido por el gel o almohadilla , no suelto porque sería peligroso 



> Descargando con la dicroica de 12v, inicialmente lo hace a 2,40 A
> Al cabo de 40 minutos tiene entre 4,30v (aquí sube hasta 4,85 v al conectar el polimetro) y descarga a 1,85 A
> Al cabo de 1 hora y media tiene 3,90v y ya desconecto la lampara porque apenas enciende.
> ¿son valores aceptables?


 
Si , son muy aceptables 2,4 A durante 40 minutos , la última prueba es cargarla y dejarla en reposo 4 o 5 dias , a ver si sostiene la carga . . . luego podrias hacerte una linterna o luz de emergencia de leds  

Saludos !


----------



## Leioa

Visto el exito que he tenido en mi primera bateria, me he dispuesto a recuperar otro par de ellas que tenía por aquí.
Son de 6v y 10 Ah.
El cargador que uso es de 7,2v / 800mA

Dudas:
1.- Cuanto agua se supone que puedo hechar en los vasos?
No veo bien las almohadillas, y le hecho hasta que veo el agua, y luego le saco un poco.
Le he hechado ya por lo menos 20 ml a cada vaso. Y no veo el agua. Y si la pongo boca abajo nada mas rellenarla, no cae ni gota.
¿Si le hecho mucha agua, no bajaría demasiado la densidad del electrolito?

1.1.- Cuando la bateria ya está recuperada, si se coloca boca abajo, no corremos el peligro de que se derrame el liquido al cargarla? (Dicen que en esa etapa se vuelve liquido)

2.- Una de las baterias carga bien hasta 6,8v
Sin conectar nada, al dia siguiente me marca 6,00v
Y al tercer dia 5,30v
¿significa esto que la bateria está para tirar?

3.- La otra bateria no consigo que cargue mas de 3,9v
Si mido en bornes de la bateria cuando está cargando, en vez de los 7,2 que está sacando el cargador, me mide 3,9 ¿porqué?
Le he puesto un amperimetro en serie mientras carga, y me dá 2,3A (En la que carga bien me dá 1,4A)
¿Como puedo calcular los valores correctos para saber que esta bien?

4.- Como calculo el tiempo de descarga con una dicroica de 12v, para saber que la bateria está correcta?

Bueno, mientras vaya avanzando me surgiran mas dudas.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Leioa dijo:


> Visto el exito que he tenido en mi primera bateria, me he dispuesto a recuperar otro par de ellas que tenía por aquí.
> Son de 6v y 10 Ah.
> El cargador que uso es de 7,2v / 800mA
> 
> Dudas:
> 1.- Cuanto agua se supone que puedo hechar en los vasos?


 
Yo les echo con jeringa grande de inyecciones y me tomo mi tiempo para que absorvan , el nivel lo mido chupando con la misma jerinfa apoyada en las placas , a la jeringa le pongo una prolongación hecha con el tubo de los pulverizadores de limpieza



> ¿Si le hecho mucha agua, no bajaría demasiado la densidad del electrolito?


 
Claro ! También podes usar "recuperador de baterías" o electrolito extraido de una bateria de automotor vieja 




> 1.1.- Cuando la bateria ya está recuperada, si se coloca boca abajo, no corremos el peligro de que se derrame el liquido al cargarla? (Dicen que en esa etapa se vuelve liquido)


 
Eso lo hago para asegurarme que no quede líquido suelto dentro , al cargar se generan gases que ayudan a vaciar el sobrante 



> 2.- Una de las baterias carga bien hasta 6,8v
> Sin conectar nada, al dia siguiente me marca 6,00v
> Y al tercer dia 5,30v
> ¿significa esto que la bateria está para tirar?


 
Tenele mas paciencia , hacele varias cargas y descargas a ver si mejora , o hacete un desulfatador 



> 3.- La otra bateria no consigo que cargue mas de 3,9v
> Si mido en bornes de la bateria cuando está cargando, en vez de los 7,2 que está sacando el cargador, me mide 3,9 ¿porqué?
> Le he puesto un amperimetro en serie mientras carga, y me dá 2,3A (En la que carga bien me dá 1,4A)
> ¿Como puedo calcular los valores correctos para saber que esta bien?


 
Pinta tener un vaso en corto (son tres vasos de 2 V c/u)




> 4.- Como calculo el tiempo de descarga con una dicroica de 12v, para saber que la bateria está correcta?


 
Si ya mediste que  eran 2.4 A . . .  durante una hora serían 2.4 A-h ¿no? 




> Bueno, mientras vaya avanzando me surgiran mas dudas.


 
Pregunte nomás !


----------



## Leioa

> Eso lo hago para asegurarme que no quede líquido suelto dentro , al cargar se generan gases que ayudan a vaciar el sobrante


 
Quiero decir, durante su funcionamiento normal. 
¿no se caerá el agua que le hemos metido?



> Tenele mas paciencia , hacele varias cargas y descargas a ver si mejora , o hacete un desulfatador


 
He buscado en inet informacion sobre desulfatadores, pero no encuentro ningun circuito con valores de componentes para montarlo. ¿sabes de alguno?



> Pinta tener un vaso en corto (son tres vasos de 2 V c/u)


 
¿como puedo comprobar si hay un vaso en corto?




> Si ya mediste que eran 2.4 A . . . durante una hora serían 2.4 A-h ¿no?


 
Lo q*ue* quiero saber es:
Tengo por un lado una bateria de 6v / 10Ah cargada a 6,8v
Por otro lado tengo una dicroica de 13v / 50w
La enchufo y poco a poco va luciendo menos, bien 
¿como sé calcular el tiempo que debe de lucir la lampara (o caer a cierto voltaje) para dar la bateria como aceptable??? 




> Pregunte nomás !


 
Veo por la web que venden cargadores para baterias de plomo, de gel, de ni-cad, .......
hay diferencia entre cargarla con uno u otro? Como puedo diferenciarlos?
Yo uso uno procedente de la alimentacion de una impresora o tlf movil.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Leioa dijo:


> Quiero decir, durante su funcionamiento normal.
> ¿no se caerá el agua que le hemos metido?


 
Por eso la precaución de que no quede líquido suelto por sobre las placas 


> He buscado en inet informacion sobre desulfatadores, pero no encuentro ningun circuito con valores de componentes para montarlo. ¿sabes de alguno?


 
Lee el hilo , yo utilizo un transformador electrónico de dicroica en serie con la lámpara y . . . 



> ¿como puedo comprobar si hay un vaso en corto?


 
Si tenés dos volts menos , hay un vaso en corto 



> Lo q*ue* quiero saber es:
> Tengo por un lado una bateria de 6v / 10Ah cargada a 6,8v
> Por otro lado tengo una dicroica de 13v / 50w
> La enchufo y poco a poco va luciendo menos, bien
> ¿como sé calcular el tiempo que debe de lucir la lampara (o caer a cierto voltaje) para dar la bateria como aceptable???


 
Eso está explicado en el hilo , 10 A-h sería mas o menos 10 A durante una hora contínua , pero la realidad es :

0,5 A durante 20 horas
1 A durante 8 horas
2 A durante 3,5 horas
4 A durante 1,5 horas
10 A durante 40 minutos 



> Veo por la web que venden cargadores para baterias de plomo, de gel, de ni-cad, .......
> hay diferencia entre cargarla con uno u otro? Como puedo diferenciarlos?
> Yo uso uno procedente de la alimentacion de una impresora o tlf movil.


Cada cargador tiene su característica específica , incluso los que son para plomo , los hay muy elaborados , haciendo procesos de carga primero a determinada corriente constante , luego a otro valor de corriente constante , luego a tensión constante , etc , etc.

Pero para torturar baterías de 12 VDC yo uso un transformador de 12 VAC , un díodo de 6 A y una lámpara dicroica en serie --> BBB (bueno bonito barato)


----------



## Leioa

Al hilo de este post:

Aun no me queda claro cual es el cargador ideal o necesario para recargar una batería de gel.
Leo que los fabricantes aconsejan usar un cargador rápido universal. ¿pero cual es este cargador?
Los de los teléfonos o similares sirven para esto? Yo cargo las de 6v con uno de 7,2 / 800 mA
Deseo localizar uno para cargar normalmente en uso diario, porque he perdido el original.

Dosmetros, me dices que usas un simple transformador, con un diodo y una dicroica.
Eso es suficiente para cargarla normalmente? o solo para estas pruebas?
Y para 6 v. ¿que valores necesitaría?

En otro post, se me aconseja cargar las baterías con una resistencia en serie, para evitar sobretensiones.
Pero entonces ya no tengo los voltios que me dá el transformador. Como puedo sacar los datos correctos de voltaje y resistencia a añadir? (para 6v)


Y luego sobre el agua que añadimos:
Cuanto es el máximo aconsejable?
Porque yo le he echado ya un montón de jeringuillas, y aunque todavía no veo el agua por los vasos, me pregunto si eso no hará que el espesor del electrolito se licue mas de lo debido.

Y para acabar (aunque no sé si debería abrir otro post):
Si no tengo que dejar el cargador mas tiempo del debido, ¿no sería bueno que colocase algún dispositivo que lo parase solo?
Estoy pensando en calcular el tiempo necesario, y colocarle algún temporizador que lo desconecte. (sobre todo los findes y las noches que no estoy presente.
Alguna otra idea SENCILLA???


----------



## DOSMETROS

No es lo mismo cargador ideal , que necesario o que práctico.

Si una batería estará conectada permanentemente a un cargador , éste debe ser el ideal , o sea que cargue a corriente constante (si lo hace en dos niveles mejor) y luego se cruce a tensión constante para mantenarla a flote . Otro tipo de cargador conectado permanentemente dañará definitivamente la batería.

Para una carga controlada (o sea que vos controlas la carga) sirve el transformador + díodo + resistencia o lamparita , pero debe ser desconectado luego de la carga.

Y respecto al agua , ya dije que hay que dar tiempo a que el gel la absorba , dije que usaba una jeringa de inyecciones prolongada con un tubito de frasco limpiador y chupaba con el tubito apoyado en las placas para asegurarme que no tuviera de mas , también dije que la primera carga la hacía con la batería invertida en un recipiente plástico o de vidrio para que derramara el sobrante.

Siempre dije que les agregaba electrolito de baterías , ya sea comprado nuevo o extraido de alguna batería automotor en desuso , o "recuperador de baterías" . . .  los que le agregan agua son ustedes 

Saludos !


----------



## Leioa

perdón por insistir:

¿como puedo saber de que clase es mi cargador? o si es valido para cargar normalmente baterias de gel?
Un cargador normal de tlf movil con bateria de Litio sirve para ello? y uno de Ni-Mh ?
Existe alguna forma en que yo pueda comprobar como es mi cargador? 
Midiendo su corriente y su tensión durante todo un dia?

Sería buena idea el colocar un enchufe temporizado para evitar que el cargador funcione mas del tiempo indicado de carga? o existen otros metodos de hacerlo?

Y sobre lo de tomar el acido de una bateria de auto:
Es de una ya inservible? o la bateria de mi auto genera nuevo acido?

perdón por ser tan plasta, pero quiero tener todos los conceptos claros para no aburrir mas con el tema.

Edito:
¿la PRIMERA carga invertida?
No era la ULTIMA, cuando ya está la bateria recuperada ???


----------



## Edo0707

tengo una batería de una ups, me gustaría saber si es normaL q*ue* suene algo dentro al ser agitada, y la otra duda es, como la puedo cargar , les cuento que cuando mido sus terminales da 1.5v dc , y que tan peligroso o cual es el mantenimiento necesario para q*ue* no sea peligroso usarla... gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Las baterías no llevan elementos sueltos y ruidosos.

Tu respuesta está leyendo el hilo.

Saludos !


----------



## Leioa

Hola de nuevo.
Si tengo una de estas baterias de gel, que está con algun poro por donde pierde algo blanco (supongo que el gel solidificado), ¿puedo recuperar esto para usarlo como electrolito en otras baterias?
Como lo hago? La pongo a cargar con un recipiente debajo?
o es algo imposible?

gracias otra vez y por adelantado.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Podés quitarle los tapones y con una jeringa llenarla de agua calentita , hacelo sobre un recipiente que contenga el ácido que pueda perder , ponela a cargar y luego le quitás el electrolito y lo embotellás.

*OJO DE NO QUEMARTE CON EL ÁCIDO !*


Saludos !


----------



## Leioa

DOSMETROS dijo:


> y luego le quitás el electrolito



Si, según se dice en este tutorial.
Pero como le quito el electrolito? La pongo boca abajo o lo saco con una jeringuilla???
Cuanta agua se le puede añadir? Porque ya le añadí bastante para hacer pruebas, y temo que llegue a perder las propiedades del electrolito.

Thnks


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo uso una jeringa alargada con el tubo de los gatillos limpiadores multiuso


----------



## fandemos

Debeis de tener mucha suerte, yo tratando baterías de auto químicamente, nunca he obtenido resultado positivo, es más, casi diría que el 50% empeoraron tras un tratamiento químico. Y bien que lo siento, pues he gastado dinero en distintos productos que no son fáciles de conseguir.
Saludos.


----------



## Nilfred

Encontré un video (algo de spam de UnionBat) que me gustó, porque explica como se fabrican las baterías paso a paso:


----------



## Leioa

Y sigo...
He intentado sacarle el acido a una bateria de gel.
Le hecho un poco de agua, la pongo a cargar, e intento sacarlo con una jeringuilla.
Ahi dentro no hay liquido !!!
El agua desaparece y solo noto como una esponja.En algun momento se hace liquido el gel?
Como ya dije, la bateria está perforada y algo de un polvo blanco. Y si le taladro unos agujeros abajo? Saldra?
Estoy pensando en usar la rotaflex, pero lo que encuentre dentro será solido y no un liquido.
Acaso no es posible lo que intento???


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tendrias que agregarle mas agua hasta el borde y dejarla reposar , además de recargarla 

Saludos !


----------



## Leioa

Y lo de taladrarle unos agujeritos por debajo??


----------



## fandemos

Haber... yo comenté que lo del tratamiento químico de las baterías a mi nunca me funcionó, pero añadirle agua a una de gel si. En ocasiones de secan y añandiendo agua recuperan mucho. Yo lo he hecho quitando la tapa sellada que traen cencima, (levantando un poquito a la fuerza) y tras quitar los tapones de goma que traen, aparece el agujerito por donde añadir agua DESTILADA hasta que se llene por completo. La dejo así hasta el día siguiente y ya se puede ver que celda es la que estaba seca pues ha absorvido el agua, la que está bien no chupa tanta agua o ...ninguna. Tras unas 24 horas dejando que absorva agua, la pongo boca abajo para que tire la que no ha sido absorvida y vuelta a cerrarla. Este sistema si me ha servido en muchas ocasiones (que tampoco siempre). Asi que suerte y al toro.
Dosmetros te está indicando bien.


----------



## analogico

Leioa dijo:


> Al hilo de este post:
> 
> Aun no me queda claro cual es el cargador ideal o necesario para recargar una batería de gel.
> Leo que los fabricantes aconsejan usar un cargador rápido universal. ¿pero cual es este cargador?
> Los de los teléfonos o similares sirven para esto? Yo cargo las de 6v con uno de 7,2 / 800 mA
> Deseo localizar uno para cargar normalmente en uso diario, porque he perdido el original.
> 
> Dosmetros, me dices que usas un simple transformador, con un diodo y una dicroica.
> Eso es suficiente para cargarla normalmente? o solo para estas pruebas?
> Y para 6 v. ¿que valores necesitaría?
> 
> En otro post, se me aconseja cargar las baterías con una resistencia en serie, para evitar sobretensiones.
> Pero entonces ya no tengo los voltios que me dá el transformador. Como puedo sacar los datos correctos de voltaje y resistencia a añadir? (para 6v)



es simple 
solo ley de ohm y dos resistencias en serie
la bateria es la segunda resistencia

cuando la bateria esta cargada  tiene una resitencica alta 
y cuando esta descargada una resitencia baja 

como  no puedes usar el tester en Ω
la resistencia se calcula conectando la bateria a una fuente de 7,2V
como ya sabes la resistencia la corriente y el voltaje, puedes hacer los calculos
(se debe medir con bateria descargada y bateria cargada
(para cargar la bateria la conectas a 7,2V y un amperimetro
cuando la corriente ya no baje es por que esta cargada)
(con dibujos lo explicaria mejor) 

el voltaje de la bateria se reparte entre la bateria y la resistencia 
por eso a  medida que se carga sube en la bateria por que su resitencia tambien sube
por supuesto que debes usar una fuente mayor de 6V al menos 9V o la que tengas disponible 
y hacer los calculos
y ese mismo fenomeno lo puedes usar para el control e indicador de carga

espero que se haya entendido


----------



## DOSMETROS

fandemos dijo:


> añadir agua DESTILADA hasta que se llene por completo. La dejo así hasta el día siguiente y ya se puede ver que celda es la que estaba seca pues ha absorvido el agua, la que está bien no chupa tanta agua o ...ninguna. Tras unas 24 horas dejando que absorva agua, la pongo boca abajo para que tire la que no ha sido absorvida y vuelta a cerrarla


 
En ese sistema estás quitándole parte del ácido y luego ya queda un electrolito pobre.

Me parece mejor tenerle mas paciencia e ir agregando de a poco , dando tiempo a que sea absorbida, eso lo verifico chupando con la jeringa prolongada , apoyada sobre las placas 

Saludos !


----------



## opamp

cuando la bateria esta cargada tiene una resitencica alta 
y cuando esta descargada una resitencia baja,..............Exijo una explicación a analógico!!!.

Al modificar la cocentración , afectamos el voltaje en bornes , la resistencia interna,.....podriamos confudir al cargador : si la "acidulamos" más de lo normal se alcanzará los 14.6V cuando no esté completamente cargada, quizá sólo esté al 50%,al 60%,.....si la "aguamos" es difícil que llegue a los 14.6v y el cargador seguirá recargandola, ganará sobretemperatura tornandose peligrosa y etc,etc.


----------



## analogico

opamp dijo:


> cuando la bateria esta cargada tiene una resitencica alta
> y cuando esta descargada una resitencia baja,..............Exijo una explicación a analógico!!!.
> sobretemperatura tornandose peligrosa y etc,etc.



* R=V/I*
para una bateria buena de 12V
descargada la conectas a una fuente de 14,5V regulada  mides la corriente(medira muchos A)

 cargada la conectas a la misma fuente de 14,5V  mides la corriente(medira pocos A)



como el voltaje es fijo a mas A menos Ω  (R=V/I)


----------



## opamp

analógico si quieres hacer un simil "muy simple y bastante inexapto" debes asemejar el comportamiento de una batería a un gran condensador y no a una resistencia,.......este tema es bastante leído y hay que tratar de ser más exactos.

Una batería "full cargada" tiene una resistencia interna mínima , por eso puede entregar una corriente máxima entre 10 a 20 veces la nominal,......ocurre lo opuesto cuando está descargada.


----------



## analogico

opamp dijo:


> analógico si quieres hacer un simil "muy simple y bastante inexapto" debes asemejar el comportamiento de una batería a un gran condensador y no a una resistencia,.......este tema es bastante leído y hay que tratar de ser más exactos.


 pero estamos cargando una bateria con un  resitencia en serie  y una fuente de voltaje 
 y  si el simil es simple pero  es exacto

que la bateria se carge en el proceso es irrelevante

ya que solo necesitamos conocer
la corriente  entre la bateria  y la fuente 
cuando  la bateria esta descarda
cuando la bateria esta descarga

con estos numeros podemos calcular la resitencia que usaremos para la serie
para una fuente conocida
(los cargadores comerciales mas baratos para 12V  usan 15V de alterna rectificados osea 21V)

como en el circuito seria  tienes una resitencia fija, un voltaje fijo y una resistencia variable(bateria)
el  voltaje varia  sube en  la bateria y baja en la resistencia
a medida que se carga la bateria(sube la resistencia)
y este fenomeno es el que usan los circuitos  sencillos de cargadores  de baterias
los que casi todos usan un zener

los cargadores de baterias mas caros, tambien controlan la corriente
cuando la corriente de carga  llega a un minimo esta cargada la bateria





opamp dijo:


> Una batería "full cargada" tiene una resistencia interna mínima , por eso puede entregar una corriente máxima entre 10 a 20 veces la nominal,......ocurre lo opuesto cuando está descargada.




claro pero eso es cuando la bateria la usamos como  bateria
cuando la bateria la usamos como carga la resistencia se mueve al contrario

por ejemplo
una bateria de plomo tiene una resitencia  interna muy muy baja menos de 1Ω omucho menos
R=V/I 

  si usamos esa resistencia para el calculo

imagina en un coche un alternador  le manda 14,5V a la bateria y con 0.006Ω de resistencia interna
serian  2416 A, lo que es imposible


----------



## opamp

analogico dijo:


> imagina en un coche un alternador  le manda 14,5V a la bateria y con 0.006Ω de resistencia interna
> serian  2416 A, lo que es imposible





Estás considerando que la batería tiene "CERO VOLTIOS" cuando el alternador la carga ???, si sigues considerando a la batería como una resistencia puedes hallar cualquier cosa .


----------



## analogico

opamp dijo:


> Estás considerando que la batería tiene "CERO VOLTIOS" cuando el alternador la carga ???, si sigues considerando a la batería como una resistencia puedes hallar cualquier cosa .



nooo

la bateria la considero como una resistencia
solo para calcular la resistencia en serie para el cargador
y el calculo   de resistencia de la bateria R=V/I
de r=V/I solo si conectamos la bateria a una fuente de 14,5V para baterias de 12V
o 7,2V para  baterias de 6V y midiendo la corriente con un amperimetro
espero que ahora se entienda


----------



## fandemos

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En ese sistema estás quitándole parte del ácido y luego ya queda un electrolito pobre.
> 
> Me parece mejor tenerle mas paciencia e ir agregando de a poco , dando tiempo a que sea absorbida, eso lo verifico chupando con la jeringa prolongada , apoyada sobre las placas
> 
> Saludos !



El agua se puede echar poco a poco como bien dices, cuanto más lento, pues mejor, pero tampoco pienses que se le quita mucho ácido, el ácido está embebido en la esponja, gel o lo que tenga ahí metido, además, cuando la batería está descargada, el ácido se encuentra en forma de sulfato pegado a las placas, no se exactamente en una de gel, pero en una normal, cuando está descargada, el liquido que hay en el interior (electrolito) es prácticamente agua y como he dicho, el ácido esta pegado a las placas en forma de sulfato. Cuando la recargamos, entonces si, el liquido acuoso tendrá una concentración mucho mayor de ácido sulfúrico.
Resumiendo, que creo que por vaciar el agua que no hay sido absorvida (estando la batería descargada) no reducirá significativamente el ácido, además, se trata de recuperar una batería que ya está "tocada" y que casi seguro que no se pondrá al 100%, se trata simplemente de poderle alargar la vida algo más. 

Por otra parte, yo para medir la resistencia interna de las baterías no me rompo mucho la cabeza, compré en su tiempo este aparatito (se podrá encontra más o menos económico) y sirve para ver el estado en el que se encuentra la propia batería. Evidentemente la resistencia varía de cuando está cargada a descargada. Siendo un producto chino, me parece muy preciso y válido para las mediciones de las baterías.
http://www.ebay.es/itm/Internal-Battery-Resistance-Impedance-Meter-Tester-Voltmeter-/171036127989?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27d28c32f5


----------



## Leioa

Pues nada, que no consigo sacar el liquido de mi bateria de gel !!
He hecho todo.
La he rellenado con agua destilada hasta el borde, incluso dejandola reposar. Por cierto, la cantidad de agua que entra!! Igual le he metido mas de 30 ml.
La he puesto a cargar, y nada, apenas logro sacar un ml que es el sobrante. Luego no tiene liquido. Parece que se evaporiza.
La intento sacar con una jeringilla. 
Y si la meto hasta el fondo, pinchando y atravesando lo que tiene como una esponja???
Sigo pensando en hacerle unos agujeros por debajo y que tire el liquido cuando sea. Funcionaria ???


----------



## fandemos

Con las de gel no tengo mucha experiencia, pero creo que si ya la rellenaste y ha absorvido el agua, no creo que le des sacado más. Piensa que el electrolito no está líquido sino en gel "supuestamente".


----------



## Leioa

Y como sé si lo que saco es solo agua o acido?
En un vaso he pinchado la almohadilla y me ha salido un liquido negro.
Será.porque he roto la esponja?

Sigo con la duda de que ocurrirá si agujero la bateria. Creo que al final lo haré a ver que ocurre.


----------



## el-rey-julien

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Anda muy bien el método de la lámpara y díodo *Tomasito * , si lees el principio del hilo está explicado
> 
> Con el capacitor y el díodo . . . te faltó algo. La corriente atraviesa el capacitor y el díodo por primera vez , pero a partir de allí el capacitor no tiene como descargarse o invertir la carga para volver a "bombear" a la batería , por lo que deberías poner otro díodo desde el capacitor hasta el negativo de la batería.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 36441
> 
> Saludos !



y cuanto tiempo se deja el circuito conectado a la batería?
se pueden poner 7 baterías en serie ? las 7 de 6 volt de gel ?



pd:
 de momento las puse en serie y a probar ¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , podés poner las que quieras en serie , el único problema sería si una está "abierta" y entonces no circula corriente 

Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien

si revise antes de soldarles los cablesitos ,grasias ¡¡

le puse un capasitor de 1,5 µf ,calculo que a la ves que desulfata también se iran cargando


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo le ponía lámpara 220-100W en vez de capacitor


----------



## jehurodrig

Hola, estan en linea para hacerles par de preguntas....

tengo 2 baterias para no gastar mucho quiero comenzar el proceso de carga....


----------



## DOSMETROS

Adivinando de que tipo de baterías menciona 








No , no adivino . . .


----------



## jehurodrig

Tengo 1 Bateria DJW12-7.0 (12V 7.0Ah)
Initial Current less tham 2.1
Standby use 13.5--13.8V
Cycle Use 14.4----15.0

Diganme los pasos a seguir .....


Tiene 1.03 V. DC --------   1.6 AC

Que puedo hacer....


----------



## DOSMETROS

Leer el post


----------



## jehurodrig

Y se le quebro el borne rojo positivo.....  que puedo hacer...

si ya lo lei....

Tiene varias opciones...

Tengo un Cargador de 9vdc

Le porgo ese respetando la polaridad....



todo el mundo está convencido de tener suficiente



lsa otra bateria es 4.5AH GP1245F2....
Initial 1.35a


----------



## DOSMETROS

jehurodrig dijo:


> Y se le quebro el borne rojo positivo..... que puedo hacer...


 
Si le podés soldar un cable o ponerselo aunque sea con un tornillo autorroscate , adelante , y sinó tirala 

Probá la fuente de 9V en serie con una lamparita de 6 V para cargar la de 6V

Saludos !


----------



## jehurodrig

Saludos:

La dos baterias son de 12v... una 4.5Ah y 7Ah.....

En serie medices, por decir colo la punta positiva del cargador en la lampara, el otro estremo de la lampara a la bateria el borne positivo y la otra punta que negativa directamente a la negativa...


Saludos....





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si le podés soldar un cable o ponerselo aunque sea con un tornillo autorroscate , adelante , y sinó tirala
> 
> Probá la fuente de 9V en serie con una lamparita de 6 V para cargar la de 6V
> 
> Saludos !


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si probá así a ver si levanta algo cpn los 9 V. . . en rigor necesitarías unos 15 V


----------



## jehurodrig

Estoy en ese proceso tengo agua destilada, tu me dices si lo lleno completamente o hasta la mitad.....



Si recuperara alguna de ellas, puedo utilizarlas en ups.... o es peligroso......

Si compro una 12v 7Ah o mas Ah, pero de acido no en gel puedo colocarla en UPS.....

Otra pregunta.... Hay gel para este tipo de bateria....


----------



## Nilfred

jehurodrig dijo:


> Si recuperara alguna de ellas, puedo utilizarlas en ups.... o es peligroso......


Se recupera un porcentaje, el propósito de todo el hilo es volver a usarlas luego de recuperarlas 


jehurodrig dijo:


> Si compro una 12v 7Ah o mas Ah, pero de acido no en gel puedo colocarla en UPS.....


Dentro no, porque se derrama el ácido al inclinar. Adapta por fuera.
No mucho mas Ah, porque no está preparada para tanto tiempo, no tiene ventilador, etc., etc.


jehurodrig dijo:


> Hay gel para este tipo de bateria....


Silica gel, disecante.
Hubo un prueba con arena, seguimos esperando los resultados...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tengo que comprar *Epsom* - *sulfato de magnesio* (es la *sal inglesa* que venden en las *Farmacias *) para iniciar unas pruebas de desulfatación . . . .


https://www.google.com.ar/#q=sulfato+de+magnesio+para+desulfatar+baterias

Saludos !


----------



## fandemos

Dosmetros, si eso te da resultado, te ruego me lo hagas saber. Sería la primera vez. Ya he comentado en alguna ocasión que yo he probado con la desulfatación química y las pocas pruebas que he realizado con distintos productos químicos, no me han dado resultado, eso si, por internet verás un montón de ellos que prometen el oro y el moro. He gastado dinero y tengo ahora botes de productos que uso para otros menesteres.
Saludos.


----------



## jehurodrig

Gracias por las Respuestas....

El Silica Gel se conbina con Agua Destilada con la bateria para no haya derrames....
Eso es lo entiendo....
Gel Silica biene a ayudar para la humedad entonces tiene una gran concentracion de Silice la bateria y Agua Destilada si ese es el otro quimico conbinado con el Gel.....

Algun Quimico para esplicar el contenido real de la Bateria de Gel....





Nilfred dijo:


> Se recupera un porcentaje, el propósito de todo el hilo es volver a usarlas luego de recuperarlas
> 
> Dentro no, porque se derrama el ácido al inclinar. Adapta por fuera.
> No mucho mas Ah, porque no está preparada para tanto tiempo, no tiene ventilador, etc., etc.
> 
> Silica gel, disecante.
> Hubo un prueba con arena, seguimos esperando los resultados...





La Solucion seria mezclar Agua Destilada con Silece GEl luego llenar a la mitad de cada orificio y esperar 15 minutos y luego comenzar la carga a ciclo profundo.....


----------



## LuigiDJ

Hola, estuve buscando informacion de este tema, ya que me llegaron de regalo 2 baterias de 12V / 55AH , y han estado guardadas hace casi un año. Cuando las quize usar, una tenia 4 voltios y la otra 10 voltios, y al leer por aqui me decidi a intentar recuperarlas.
Tengo este cargador solar con unos paneles solares de 55 watts y me dio curiosidad de si podia usarlo para cargar las baterias, pero el dia de hoy no me favorecio el sol, asi que le coloque esta fuente de 13,8 voltios en lugar de los paneles, y al parecer esta aguantando carga la bateria.
A la bateria le estan entrando los 13,7 voltios del cargador, sera que esta bien ese voltaje o lo necesito un poco mayor?
Aparte, el circuito del diodo y la lampara a 220 voltios me asusta un poco, aunque hace años lo habia visto colocado en una revista de electronica (cuando el internet no existia jeje), se podria usar este mismo circuito usando un transformador de unos 20 a 22 voltios de alterna con buena capacidad de corriente y funcionara?
Gracias

Luigi


----------



## fernandob

la otra vez vi (¿ aca ?¿)  un video de como se fabrican las baterias.
para mi esta claro que NO se recuperan.

son placas porosas, laminas , para obtener mas superficie.

una cosa es "recuperar" una bateria que todavia es funcional, que el dueño la tiro por que no le servia o por que la considero mala pero no lo era.
y otra cosa es intentar "recuperar" algo que ya ha sido deteriorado quimicamente /fisicamente .

me parecio que aca vi el video .





Nilfred dijo:


> Encontré un video (algo de spam de UnionBat) que me gustó, porque explica como se fabrican las baterías paso a paso:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Okkrmo7mPxc



este............si , lo habia visto.

son lo que son, yo sigo dudando muchisimo que valga la pena hacer algo mas que darles carga (si quieren una primera dura ) unos cuantos ciclos de carga y descarga.
de este modo se ve "que es lo que hay funcional ".
QUE ?¿?¿  es lo que queda de esa bateria.
(si nueva era de 50 A/h ....ahora que hay ?¿ 20 .........2 ?? nada ?? 

de ahi a querer dessulfatarlas, revivirlas, deshacer un deterioro que ya esta.
sigo dudandolo mucho .

a mi en su momento me sirvio tener en el taller alguna bateria medio hecha percha por que le hacia ciclo de carga y descarga  rapido ..........
sino, imaginen tener que cargar y descargar una de 55 A/h  ....santa paciencia .
pero una que le quedaban tristes 5 A/ h o menos, pues es mas amigable.

claro que tambien me podia haber comprado una de unos pocos A/h y no andar con ese muerto encima.


----------



## Corregidor

Hola,

En esta entrada pretendo dar a conocer mis hallazgos de recuperar baterías de Gel. He de aclarar que mis dos baterías se sulfataron por falta de uso. Y estaban sin uso arrumbadas.



Siguiendo el tutorial de dos metros, primero les puse electrólito y las deje cargando con un "wallwart" para desulfatarlas.


----------



## morta

y que paso? se recuperaron??


----------



## Corregidor

Debido a que pasaron mas de 5 años sin usar ha sido tardado la recuperación. Voy a subir algunas imágenes de como se van cargando.

Aquí dos fotos del voltaje y la corriente de carga. Las baterías una es de 1 amp y la otra de 3 amp hora

Esta foto muestra como se va cargando la batería con pulsos, hasta que alcanza 13.8 volts la cargo con DC pura. Esto me ha resultado y las baterías van tomando fuerza otra vez

He seguido el método de dos metros y me ha resultado bien. El electrólito lo he tomado de un acumulador sin uso pero bien cargado y las baterías han recibido a fuerza. Aclaro que nunca se usaron y estuvieron sin uso mas de 5 años. Por lo que me daré por bien servido si alguna revive al 50%

Paso a explicar las formas de onda que subí. La primera es del voltaje en las terminales de la batería con el pulsador con diodo y foco incandescente a 30 volts de pico 300 mA. Al principio tomo poca carga, pero después empezo a tomar carga.


----------



## wilmerjavier

hola saludes a todos, exelente el post, solo alguna recomendacion la carga debe de ser carga lenta con la lampara a 220 voltios, ya que si le dan mayor amperaje se rompe la bateria internamente (se aisla) y muere definitivamente, todos sabemos que el acido de las baterias de carro y motos es de 1250 (densidad del acido), para las baterias de gel es de 700, entonces tomamos una porcion de acido de 1250, tambien tomamos una porcion de agua destilada, luego unimos dichas porciones y listo tenemos densidad de 700.

si tomo una gota de acido de 1250 tambien tomo una gota de agua destilada y las unimos
si tomo una cucharada de acido sulfurico, tambien tomo una cucharada de agua destilada, y las unimos
si tomo un litro de acido sulfurico, tambien tomo un litro de agua destilada las unimos y tenemos dos litros de acido con una densidad de 700, espero me allan entendido......

si es acido sulfurico puro, tomo una (1) porcion de acido puro por ocho (8) porciones de agua destilada y tenemos acido con una densidad de 1250 saludes a todos....

Advertencia, mezclar cuidadosamente el acido sulfurico puro con el agua destilada, ya que dicha mezcla genera calor, como si estuviera en una estufa, por tal razon mezclar poco a poco, el agua se le mezcla con el acido lentamente y no al reves, saludes...


----------



## Meta

Hay una infinidad de  tipos de pila eléctrica hechos con materiales fáciles de obtener. Casi  siempre involucran los mismos materiales: Un par de metales distintos  que harán el papel de electrodos (uno de ellos se corroe, se gasta y la  pila se agota) y un electrolito que consiste en un líquido (pila húmeda)  que puede ser a base de vinagre, zumo de limón, agua con distintos  añadidos e incluso hay versiones "secas" como la conocida versión de  pinchar una patata con dos metales distintos.













http://100ciaencasa.blogspot.com.es/2014/03/pila-electrica-casera-45-voltios.html

Saludo.


----------



## charlie45

Este es un tema muy interesante. he leido 3 paginas, realmente hay diversidad de criterios . en mi caso particular, recupere varias baterias de unas liternas halogenas, que de fabrica venian mal ( no cargaban) simplemente dandole un choque inverso de carga, si alguien se interesa, puedo dar mas detalles
Saludos a todos


----------



## osk_rin

que les parece este cargador?




estraido de aqui: 
http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/BatteryCharger-12vSLA/BatteryCharger-12vSLA.html

saludos.


----------



## osk_rin

Una vez que di con este tema, me dio la curiosidad de intentar recuperar un par de baterías SLA que tenía por ahí, mi primer prueba es con una batería de 6v -4.5Ah, que tenía años "tirada" cuando la encontré la conecte a un pequeño transformador de tensión variable de 400mA para intentar cargarla, la deje cargando toda una noche "8hrs" cargo 5v pero sin retener carga al conectarle algo descendía el voltaje rápidamente, así que leyendo el post e investigando por internet di con una manera sencilla de recuperación, Verterle agua destilada a la celdas y poner a cargar la batería.
Una vez hecho eso deje cargando la batería por 3 horas, "sé que se necesita más" e hice una prueba, le conecte un LED de 1w de mi farito para bicicleta que sumándole la ineficiencia de mi driver ha de consumir unos 450mA, y lo deje encendido a ver cuánto duraba, iniciando con 6v de carga y estabilizándose a 5.7v, y  después de 1 hora de funcionamiento mantiene una carga de 5.4v ya cuando pruebe más tiempo comento cuanto duro la carga de la batería, y dejare cargando unas 12horas la batería para ver qué diferencias hay. 

Una duda, rellene las celdas con agua, pero no sé si tirarla o dejársela dentro...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ummm , llenarlas de mas no está bien , pero si les quitás líquido ahora estarías tirando ácido que tampoco está bien .

Mientras no se vuelque . . . Si le vas a quitar hacelo con una jeringa de inyecciones prolongada con un tubito de plástico de aerosol y guardalo en algún frasquito etiquetado como ácido para baterías


----------



## osk_rin

Que tal dosmetros.
   La batería estaba seca completamente. Hasta se veía algo blanco dentro de las celdas, pero aun así mantenía algo de carga, En este momento conseguí la famosa sal EPSOM que no es más que SULFATO DE MAGNESIO del que usan como laxante. y quiero llenar las celdas con esa solución "agua desmineralizada y sal Epsom" 
---pero para eso necesito tirar la que tiene o solo necesitaría verterle la sal dentro de las celdas ese es mi dilema, ya que la batería solo llega a 6v máximo --


----------



## DOSMETROS

osk_rin dijo:


> ---pero para eso necesito tirar la que tiene --


 
NOOOOOOOOO



> o solo necesitaría verterle la sal dentro de las celdas ese es mi dilema, ya que la batería solo llega a 6v máximo


 
Echale una cucharadita rasa de te  a cada celda , si no hay lugar , bueno  , hacelo


----------



## osk_rin

jajaja, ya se lo que hare le sacare unos 5-10 ml de líquido con la jeringa luego meto la misma cantidad de agua pero con sal disuelta  así está más equilibrada la cosa no? 

Tranquilo dosme por ahí leí un comentario que decía "no hay mejor forma de saber, más que probando"


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pero metele la sal en polvo , dame bola.

Y después hacete un desulfatador


----------



## osk_rin

Lo que hice fue sacarles liquido verterlo en un pequeño recipiente despues, le agregue ahi mismo la sal y la disolvi luego la regrese a las celdas y listo asi no perdi acido  jajaj mañana vere que tanto cargo y les comento los resultados


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Estuvimos a temperaturas de 0 º en un volcán por la noche a casi 4 KM de altura sobre el nivel del mar, los móviles te ponían al momento 0 % de caarga. Cuando se hiz  d día y recuperó temperatura, volvió a funcionar.

¿Cuál es el motivo?

Saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

La batería produce electricidad por proceso electroquímico, que se dificulta con bajas temperaturas . . . es todo 

Las de automotor también padecen del mismo problema.

Saludos !


----------



## osk_rin

Ahora me dispongo a fabricar un cargador, pero no se por cual decidirme, 
este:





o este:





alguna sugerencia??


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Tengo entendido, que los cargadores suelen usar rectificador de media onda, no de onda completa, sobre todo si vas a cargar baterías de ácido de plomo.






http://100ciaencasa.blogspot.com.es/2013/01/cargador-de-telefono-movil-con-mini.html

Saludo.


----------



## osk_rin

Gracias.
mas tarde probare con el segundo esquema para baterias de 6v


----------



## DavidMJ

Pero el LM317 no es de 1 o 1,5 amperios maximo?
Salu2


----------



## Nilfred

DavidMJ dijo:


> Pero el LM317 no es de 1 o 1,5 amperios maximo?


 2,2 A máximo, 1,5 A garantizado


----------



## osk_rin

Pues bien.
Ya he dañado la batería de 6v 4Ah como usaba un transformador multivoltaje para cargar la batería, me descuide y moví el selector de voltaje a 12v y así conecte la batería, cuando salí a revisar la batería estaba muy caliente y una celda hervía jaja y fue el fin de esa batería que regresaba a la vida solo da poco más de 2 volts, Así que recordé que tenía otra batería más grande tirada y fui a recogerla lavarla un poco que estaba muy sucia después procedí a destaparla, no daba voltaje alguno, así que empecé el procedimiento agua desmineralizada con sal Epsom, rellene las celdas  con la solución, hasta que cubriera levemente las esponjillas, limpie y coloque los taponcitos de goma, por curiosidad medí el voltaje y ya marcaba más de 2 volts casi 3, así que ya no podía volver a cometer el mismo error del transformador multivoltajes así que construí un pequeño cargador con LM317:

hasta el momento la batería esta en carga, y si está respondiendo bien, en cuanto la retire le hago unas pruebas a ver si se pudo recuperar. 


  Acá unas fotografías de la batería descrita y de la anterior que mate 
 

Y encontré otra idéntica estaba tirada en un patio, a ver si revive, por lo pronto tengo más material para probar 

saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo le hubiera quitado a la muerta , así de paso le pones un poco de ácido


----------



## osk_rin

En estos dias compro una botella de agua aidulada cuesta 2.5 dolares el litro aqui en mi pueblo tengo otra bateria de 12v 7Ah que no mantiene carga y solo llega a 6v en esa probare con acido 
Mientrastanto la bateria de 6v 10Ah lleva 7 horas cargando, "a baja velocidad" jajaja Cuanto tiempo sera bueno dejarla 12 u 24horas?


----------



## osk_rin

No se que pase pero, deje cargando la bateria por la noche a 7v y solo marcaba 100ma desconectando el cargador sostenia los 5.6v, pero  cuando amanecio la bateria solo ofrecia 3.6v  no se que pudo haber pasado


----------



## DOSMETROS

Son baterías viejas , uno puede intentar recuperarlas , y el éxito es relativo.

*Por mi propia experiencia* no les pongo agua sinó electrolito (agua + ácido) , que a veces saco de viejas baterías (incluidas las de automotor).

Luego si resucita , le pongo la sal Epsom.

Saludos !


----------



## jreyes

Hola !

¿Cuál es la proporción de ácido y agua destilada necesaria  para hacer el electrolito? He leído dos datos: unos dice que el ácido  se diluye hasta el 10% y otro que dice que el ácido está presente en un  37& (o algo por ahí).

Acá encontré un dato en relación al peso:


> Las  baterías de plomo, emplean una solución de ácido sulfúrico rebajado con  agua. La concentración de ácido es de alrededor de 32% en peso, es  decir, de cada 100 gramos de electrolito 32 son de ácido y 68 son de  agua.



http://energicentro.blogspot.com/2007/04/el-electrolito-el-cido-y-la-batera-toda.html

Según vuestra experiencia: ¿es correcto el dato?


Saludos !


----------



## jreyes

Bien, hicimos el electrolito de acuerdo al peso. Probé con una batería y parecía que funcionaba..pero el voltaje cayó por debajo de los 7V y no fue posible subirlo.

Dejó acá un regulador simple para baterías. El potenciómetro de 2k ajusta el voltaje de salida; el diodo está ahí para compensar la temperatura (en parte). El LM317 hace de limitador de corriente, debe ir montado sobre un disipador de calor.

El voltaje de salida debe estar entre los 6V y 16V para un potenciómetro de 2k.

El circuito no lo he montado, pero supongo que debiese funcionar.








Saludos !


----------



## ricren

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Son baterías viejas , uno puede intentar recuperarlas , y el éxito es relativo.
> 
> *Por mi propia experiencia* no les pongo agua sinó electrolito (agua + ácido) , que a veces saco de viejas baterías (incluidas las de automotor).
> 
> Luego si resucita , le pongo la sal Epsom.
> 
> Saludos !




Hola Dosmetros,  sabes donde se podría comprar la sal epsom en Buenos Aires?


----------



## DOSMETROS

ricren dijo:


> Hola Dosmetros, sabes donde se podría comprar la sal epsom en Buenos Aires?


 
Sal Inglesa , en cualquier Farmacia


----------



## ricren

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sal Inglesa , en cualquier Farmacia



Ahhh, jaja, mira vos lo que era.
Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Era un pack de dos baterías en serie armado para dar 24 V , muerto.

Una de ellas tenía 10,5 V y encendía una dicroica  bien ahí  Recarga y listo 

La otra estaba media moribunda así que la puse a cargar y al rato se le hizo un chichón-bulto-montaña de costado [no hay fotos] , corté el chichón con la amoladora y apareció un contacto interno de plomo , *cortado* , lo raspé y soldé  e intenté recargarla . . . ese vaso recalentaba demasiado [indicio de corto] , comparado con el resto de la batería.

Así que amoladora y le extirpé el vaso malo junto con el otro [después pensé por que no le había extirpado ese solo  . . . pero ya era tarde ] Los vasos extirpados estaban perfectamente húmedos 

Cargué por separado ambas mitades ya que tenían distintas tensiones y proveían distintas corrientes , hasta que logré igualarlas , les soldé en cable de union y Voilá  , una batería de 8 Volts  Enciende manteniendo 8 V una lámpara dicroica perfectamente anaranjada 




No pienso hacer ninguna otra declaración sin :


----------



## chupalax2

Hola dosmetros, encontre tu post para tratar de recuperar las baterias de mi ups, lei todos los comentarios, las 16 paginas, pero me surgen las siguientes dudas.

Te comento lo que he hecho hasta el momento, disolvi 125gr de sal inglesa en 1 litro de agua destilada, y rellene las 6 celdas de la bateria, deje reposar 12hs, y recien ahora le estoy dando carga.

Aqui surje mi primera duda, le estoy dando carga con un transformador de 12v 1 amper, que al medirlo en el tester tiene positivo y negativo, tambien dispongo de otros transformadores que no tienen positivo y negativo, tambien son de 12v 1A, y en el tester me da el voltaje cuando los mido en la opcion V~, a diferencia del que tiene positivo y negativo que me da el voltaje en V...

Mi duda es si el transformador que estoy usando es con el que debo cargarlas, o debo usar el que no tiene positivo y negativo o es indiferente a la hora de la carga y puedo usar cualquiera de los 2.

Mi segunda y ultima duda es cuando dices que luego de darle carga y probarlas, le demos vuelta para que vuelque todo el liquido dandole carga... si mal no entiendo debemos darla vuelta sin los tapones y ponerla a cargar y que caiga todo el acido, pero cuanto tiempo? hasta que quede vacia? y luego la llenamos nuevamente? o una vez que se vacio el liquido ponemos tapones, completaamos carga y empezamos a usar?

Esas son mis unicas 2 dudas, espero tu respuesta asi continuo con la prueba 

Nuevamente muchas gracias por tu conocimiento


----------



## DOSMETROS

chupalax2 dijo:


> Aqui surje mi primera duda, le estoy dando carga con un transformador de 12v 1 amper, que al medirlo en el tester tiene positivo y negativo, tambien dispongo de otros transformadores que no tienen positivo y negativo, tambien son de 12v 1A, y en el tester me da el voltaje cuando los mido en la opcion V~, a diferencia del que tiene positivo y negativo que me da el voltaje en V...
> 
> Mi duda es si el transformador que estoy usando es con el que debo cargarlas, o debo usar el que no tiene positivo y negativo o es indiferente a la hora de la carga y puedo usar cualquiera de los 2.


 
Necesitás 15 V para cargar una batería de 12 V , yo usaría un transformador de 12 V de alterna + un díodo + una lámpara dicroica todo en serie . Con eso tendrás picos de 17 V y la lámpara para proteger.



> Mi segunda y ultima duda es cuando dices que luego de darle carga y probarlas, le demos vuelta para que vuelque todo el liquido dandole carga... si mal no entiendo debemos darla vuelta sin los tapones y ponerla a cargar y que caiga todo el acido, pero cuanto tiempo? hasta que quede vacia? y luego la llenamos nuevamente? o una vez que se vacio el liquido ponemos tapones, completaamos carga y empezamos a usar?
> 
> Nuevamente muchas gracias por tu conocimiento


 
Eso se hace solo durante un rato , ya que el electrolito debe estar absorvido en los paños-gel internos. Y no se vuelve e rellenar.

De nada


----------



## jreyes

Hola!

Si uso agua destilada para rellenar los vasos ¿Debo volcar el agua de todas maneras?

Lo que he hecho es rellenar con agua destilada (sin nada más) los vasos, luego dejo reposar y procedo a aplicar carga usando una ampolleta + diodo a la salida de  220Vac. De esta forma he podido "recuparar" 2 baterías (aunque no sé cuánta carga pueden retener). Todo ello sin volcar el líquido que queda en los vasos.



Saludos !


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si usás solo agua destilada , tratá de poner *lo justo* sin sobrepasar las placas


----------



## chupalax2

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Necesitás 15 V para cargar una batería de 12 V , yo usaría un transformador de 12 V de alterna + un díodo + una lámpara dicroica todo en serie . Con eso tendrás picos de 17 V y la lámpara para proteger.



Muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta, aca estaba cometiendo el primer error, estaba dandole carga con un transformador de continua, ya mismo lo cambio por uno de alterna, V~, solo para el conocimiento podrias decirme por que no sirven los de continua?



DOSMETROS dijo:


> N
> Eso se hace solo durante un rato , ya que el electrolito debe estar absorvido en los paños-gel internos. Y no se vuelve e rellenar.
> De nada



Cuanto rato debo tenerla cargando mirando hacia abajo para que pierda todo el liquido? media hora, 1 hora?

Nuevamente muchisimas gracias, ojala funcione


----------



## DOSMETROS

No es que no sirva el de contínua , pero no alcanzan 12 V de contínua para cargar una batería de 12 V .

En cambio , con el de 12 V de alterna , *al rectificar con el díodo* aparecen los picos de 17 V , que si alcanzan a cargarla.

Ya dije que no conviene desbordarlas , poner lo justo sería lo mas adecuado  . .  se la puede dejar una media hora cargando dada vuelta para que drene el sobrante.

Saludos !


----------



## chupalax2

Acabo de desarmar el pack de baterias, pensando que me encontraria con baterias de 12v 7A pero ademas de una reventada descubri que son 6 baterias de 12v 17.2A

Cada bateria tiene un costo de 800$ 4800$ en total, y una bateria de 12v 100A esta 4500$, que es mas recomendable, 6 baterias o 1 sola? y acabo de encontrar una bateria Moura de 12v 100 A a 3200$ que me recomiendas en caso de que no pueda recuperarlas?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Las baterías deben ser de gel no de automotor plomo ácido.

Y fijate que están en serie paralelo a 36 V 

Necesitarías *tres baterías*


----------



## chupalax2

entonces necesitaria 1 bateria de 36v, o 3 de 12, en total ese pack de cuanto es entonces, yo pense que era de 12v y que solo se ampliaba el amperaje, 6x17.2A 103.2A, no encuentro forma de ahorrarme dinero entonces


----------



## DOSMETROS

Comprá "recuperador de baterías" o "electrolito para baterías" e inyectale a cada una mas o menos 1/4 litro y recargalas de a una a ver si lográs recuperar la mayoría

Necesitás el equivalente a 36 V  34,4 A-h


----------



## chupalax2

mañana me pongo a tratar de recuperarlas, a modo informativo acabo de medirles el voltaje, y de derecha a izquierza, es decir terminando de medir en la que esta partida me dio los siguientes voltajes 12,17 / 12,15 / 10,35 / 10,07 / 9,96 / 14,5
Dandome mayor voltaje la que esta partida...

Por otro lado me decis que busque un equivalente de 36v 34,4 A-h no serian 51.6Ah 17.2Ah x 3? igualmente no encontre de 36v, solo 12v en gel, asi que voy a ver como me las arreglo, de momento deberia cambiar si o si una que es la partida, mañana me pongo a ver cual puedo recuperar.

Nuevamente muchisimas gracias por la buena onda al despejar mis inquietudes.


----------



## DOSMETROS

De nada che , primero fijate cuantas podés recuperar para evaluar la solución .

Tenés razón es por 3


----------



## jreyes

DOSMETROS, entiendo entonces que las baterías deben quedar secas. Voy a probar para ver qué pasa.



Saludos !


----------



## Rachiwinky

Amigos, necesito su ayuda.

Breve historia: Mi viejo tiene un ups Emerson, pero ya no enciende, verificando por manual, el problema son las baterias. lo desarme y lleva 6 baterias de 12v 7ah. 

Ahora bien, las baterias estaban super secas por lo que compre agua destilada para baterias u las hidraté. 

Y ahora es donde les pido ayuda. Necesito cargarlas. Tengo a la mano una fuente de poder de 13.8v 15A, tambien tengo un transformador de 15v 1A. 

Puedo ponerlas a cargar con alguno de ellos??? 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Se pueden cargar de a una con cualquiera de ellas , pero con una lámpara de 12V 22W en serie


----------



## ricren

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Comprá "recuperador de baterías" o "electrolito para baterías"



Hola Dosmetros, fui a un lubricentro cercano y lo único que tienen es un producto que se llama "Recuperador de Baterias". Vos sabrías que tiene en su composición? Es simplemente electrolito (agua y acido en alguna proporción) o tendrá algo de sal inglesa también o EDTA? Porque la botella no dice nada, bien canuto.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Al menos agua y SO4H2 tiene . . . . yo uso eso.

O antes de tirar una batería de auto , la cargo lo mas posible y la "ordeño"


----------



## Yo Reparo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Al menos agua y SO4H2 tiene . . . . yo uso eso.
> 
> O antes de tirar una batería de auto , la cargo lo mas posible y la "ordeño"



hola amigo 2 metro muy bueno tu foro la verdad me gusta el temas de los acumuladores de energía tanto es que tengo pensado en hacer un proyecto sostenible  que conlleva a la protecion del medio ambiente con respecto al reciclaje  de las baterías que opinas es un negocio rentable, te pregunto ya que eres muy experto en el tema... mi correo es


----------



## DOSMETROS

No podés poner correo !

No es rentable ya que se reciclan para uso doméstico y no profesional.

Bienvenido !


----------



## Rachiwinky

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Se pueden cargar de a una con cualquiera de ellas , pero con una lámpara de 12V 22W en serie



Muchas gracias Dosmetros, me pongo en eso este fin de semana


----------



## Rachiwinky

Rachiwinky dijo:


> Muchas gracias Dosmetros, me pongo en eso este fin de semana



Buenas tardes.

Dosmetros, consegui fue estas lamparas o bombillas de 12v 50w. Me sirven?? 


Ademas, si es posible. Me puedes explicar la función de la lampara en serie????

Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si te sirven , comprale el zócalo para *bipin* 

La lámpara es un protector  , si todo anda bien ni se encenderán . . .  o solo un hilo naranja , si hay un corto se enciende y limita la corriente automáticamente 

Saludos !


----------



## Elandy666

Hola a todos, 
hace poco tiempo me puse a investigar un poco en el tema, les cuento un poco mi experiencia, por lo que estuve leyendo algunos le agregaban Sulfato de Magnesio al agua destilada y rellenaban lo que faltaba de liquido y decian que recuperaba.
Al momento me encontre con 2 baterias "malas" una de un tubo de iluminacion de 6v 4A la cual habia probado cargarla y no tomaba carga ni hacia girar un cooler, la destape saque las 4 tapas y la rellene con una jeringa con Agua destilada y Sulfato de Magnesio (Cada 1L, 200gms aprox)
La deje cargando con un cargador lento de baterias de auto en 6V durante toda la tarde pero no tomaba demasiada carga, encendia el tubo y se apagaba, lo deje hasta el otro dia con el cargador del tubo de emergencia y funciono, estuvo un poco mas de 2hs encendido.
Por lo que lei las primeras 4 cargas va mejorando el resultado. Al momento esta andando perfectamente.

Con la de 12v 7a de un UPS no tuve la misma suerte, cargaba y mantenia 8v y hacia girar un cooler, le agregue este preparado y tomaba demasiada cantidad y despues la "vomitaba" al parecer puse agua de mas ahora quedo en 5v - 6v y no sube de eso y me recalienta los cargadores, me dejo 2 con olor a quemado pero funcionan. Hoy lei y le saque el liquido sobrante dandola vuelta, pero creo que debe estar en corto.

Muchas gracias por la info.

Saludos


----------



## mirasu

Hola
Yo estoy probando recuperar una bateria de 12v 7Ah y uso un transformador AC 9v 300mA con un diodo, La bateria estaba a 0,30V y tras 3h marca 2,5v.

Se que el transformador se queda demasiado escaso. pero si llego a 8V de carga cogeria otro de continua.

Con este transformador de 300mA no creo que necesite la lampara, no?

Que os parece? voy bien?

Gracias


----------



## zopilote

La bateria que muestra un voltaje tan bajo, es que presenta una oxidacion de sus celdad de plomo, y si comienza a cargar lentamente, eso no garantiza que se va ha recuperar.
 Lo mejor para esos casos es primero humedecer con electrolico o agua acidulada cada celda de la bateria, y conseguirse un desulfatador, y hacer el intento de revivir a la bateria.


----------



## yunieskif

Hola he seguido el tema desde el principio y quisiera saber si usando un circuito que pusieron en un post anterior con un transformador con salida de 24V y un diodo en serie se puede usar como desulfatador en una bateria que está en buen estado lo que ya no rinde como antes, quizás solo al 50%, pero carga bien y alcanza un voltaje de 13.4V. Quisiera saber si esto afectaría en alguna medida la batería, al calentarse mucho y si sería necesario quitarle los tapones durante el proceso, ya les he agregado electrolito, pero cargando normalmente no he notado mejoria alguna por lo que me lleva a pensar que está sulfatada. Cualquier comentario se los voy a agradecer.


----------



## jreyes

yunieskif dijo:


> Hola he seguido el tema desde el principio y quisiera saber si usando un circuito que pusieron en un post anterior con un transformador con salida de 24V y un diodo en serie se puede usar como desulfatador en una bateria que está en buen estado lo que ya no rinde como antes, quizás solo al 50%, pero carga bien y alcanza un voltaje de 13.4V. Quisiera saber si esto afectaría en alguna medida la batería, al calentarse mucho y si sería necesario quitarle los tapones durante el proceso, ya les he agregado electrolito, pero cargando normalmente no he notado mejoria alguna por lo que me lleva a pensar que está sulfatada. Cualquier comentario se los voy a agradecer.


Podría servirte, pero si no, tendrás que probar con voltajes mayores.




Saludos!


----------



## yunieskif

En ese caso me podrían indicar como sería con un voltje mayor, es que tengo pocos conocimientos de electronica no me queda claro lo del tema de la bombilla entre otras cosas, aqui el voltaje en casa es de 110. Gracias.


----------



## HUKE02

Buenos días, disculpen la ignorancia... He estado revisando una que en otra oportunidad el tema de las baterías de los UPS y he notado que muchas veces la fallas de que estos aparatos se apague a los segundos de cortarse el suministro eléctrico es causa de que la batería ya han llegado al fin de su vida útil y que a pesar que midan los 12VOL el amperaje ya no es el indicado en la batería...

Como estoy estudiando electrónica... y soy novato, la prueba que hago para tener una idea del amperaje, es colocar una bombilla a la batería para ver que tan incandescente se ilumina, tengo un tester fluke 115 que en el manual indica que puede medir hasta 10 Amp tanto en AC como DC pero no he tenido la confianza para usarlo para medir las baterías de los UPS.

Hasta ayer me dio por hacer dicha prueba y como aveces mido componentes pequeños les tengo a las puntas de prueba una aguja de jeringa adaptada que me deja maniobrar entre componentes minimos... En fin, Ayer coloque el tester en Amperios (Cambie el cable de pruebas rojo al hoyo que indica el manual para medir amperios) y coloque las puntas de prueba en cada extremo de la bateria del UPS que era de 12VOL y 9AMP y termine saltando de la mesa porque me tomo desprevenido que al hacerlo las puntas de prueba se me chamuscaron pero todo fue en 1 segundo... el tester gracias a dios no le paso nada pero no entiendo porque no pude medir el amperaje si el manual dice que se mide amperes... la medición la coloque en  Amperios DC no se que abre hecho mal.

Sera que me podrán decir si este terster puede medir bateria o como se hace?...


----------



## jreyes

> En fin, Ayer coloque el tester en Amperios (Cambie el cable de pruebas  rojo al hoyo que indica el manual para medir amperios) y coloque las  puntas de prueba en cada extremo de la bateria del UPS que era de 12VOL y  9AMP y termine saltando de la mesa porque me tomo desprevenido que al  hacerlo las puntas de prueba se me chamuscaron pero todo fue en 1  segundo...



¿Pusiste la ampolleta al hacer la prueba? Por lo que relatas me parece que no y por eso generaste un cortocircuito.




Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lo que hiciste es una . . .  

Mediste la *corriente de cortocircuito* de la batería , durante la cual el voltaje bajará a unos 4 V y la corriente se irá al demonio.

Para que tengas una idea , una batería de automotor podría superar los 1.000 A 

No  se puede medir la capacidad de una batería  así brutalmente , se le pone una carga (lámpara) de consumo  conocido y se controla el tiempo hasta que la batería caiga a 10,5 V


----------



## HUKE02

Tuve ese pensamiento en mente, que si probaba la beteria con el tester sin una carga... estaria generando un corto... Pero no estaba 100% seguro y dude en mi consideracion  por ello les he hecho la consulta... 

Si uso una bombilla con la batería, ¿debo colocar la bombilla en serie con el tester? para ver el amperaje obtenido por la bateria... Creo que debería ser obvio pero igual pregunto.


----------



## jreyes

Para medir la corriente  usando una ampolleta o bombillo debes colocarlo en serie (pinza positiva del téster al borne positivo de la batería, pinza negativa del téster a un extremo de la ampolleta, desde el otro terminal de la ampolleta cierras el circuito conectándolo al negativo de la batería).



Saludos.


----------



## HUKE02

Gracias sr Jreyes y Dosmetros por la explicación... Hoy he aprendido algo mas


----------



## yunieskif

Una pregunta mi gente, hice el circuito con el transfo a 24V y le puse el diodo, pero noté que baja el voltaje del circuito a 12V y pico en la salida del diodo, eso es normal? Saludos y sigan con el buen trabajo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lo normal es que además le agregues en serie aunque sea una resistencia limitadora , o mejor una lamparita


----------



## yunieskif

Gracias Dosmetros, la lamparita cumple alguna otra función aparte de la de control por si hay algún corto? Disculpa las preguntas si son muy obvias pero estoy volando a ciegas en estos temas.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Deberías leer el tema que está todo super explicado 

Limita corriente
Evita destrozar la batería
Evita quemar el transformador 

Si el transformador es de 24V bien vendria una lamparita de 24 V

Saludos !


----------



## yunieskif

Si es que el esquema que pusieron no tenía la lampara por eso pregunté. Saludos.


----------



## jreyes

Izquierda: puente completo (1A basta)
Derecha: semipuente (diodo de 1A basta)











Saludos!


----------



## Gaudi

Hola, gracias a todos por la valiosa información. 
Comparto mi experiencia, que aun está corriendo.
Llegó a mis manos una UPS que utiliza 16 baterías de 12V 5Ah. La verdad es que no tenia muchas ganas ni el dinero para comprar todas las baterías sólo para probar, y entonces me puse a investigar un poco. Entre toda la información encontré este hilo.
Desarmé los packs de batería,  que llevan 8 de ellas en serie en cada uno, y medí la tensión de cada batería. Me daba entre 0.6 y 0.8 V.  La fecha que figuraba en el pack era 2009. Perdido por perdido las removí de la carcasa. A primera vista se veían en buen estado, sin estar hinchadas (una UPS anterior tenía las batería hinchadas y las descarte directamente, aunque sólo eran dos).
Como se recomendó,  les saque sus tapas plásticas y tapones.
Se veían casi totalmente secas. Conseguí el acondicionador de baterías (electrolito) y una a una fui rellenando las celdas.

Automáticamente y a medida que rellenaba cada celda, la tensión subía casi instantáneamente desde los 0.6 V hasta 4-5 V, y luego de aproximadamente 4 horas (o más) se estabilizó entre 10.5 y 11.2 V (la mayoría en este último voltaje).
Con casi un litro pude rellenar 13 de las 16, con lo que cada celda tomó aproximadamente 950 ml/78 celdas.
Note que luego de llenarlas a ras, de a poco se iba absorbiendo el electrolito y fui completando para que no quede nada de placa expuesta.
Las deje reposar.
Esta es la bandeja con la primera tanda:


Aun estoy con el proceso de carga. Para probar, las conecte a una fuente de corriente continua (LM317) a entre 13.8 y 14.5 V dan poco amperaje,  alrededor de 50 mA.  No probé todas aún,  pero algunas llegan a 150 mA. Una la deje conectada más tiempo, toda la noche a 14.5 V, y ya me estaba dando una corriente mayor.
La verdad es que estuve un poco desordenado y con el entusiasmo no fui muy ordenado.

De cualquier modo, como conseguí un cargador inteligente con desulfatador, voy a procurar hacer la carga y regeneración de todo el lote con ese. 
Hasta ahora la única que pude completar luego de unas 12 horas de estar conectada se recuperó muy bien. Llega a 12.9 V, y conectada a una carga de 50 W (dicroica) baja sólo hasta 12.4 V, recuperándose nuevamente hasta los 12.9 luego de desconectarla. No hice aún la prueba de capacidad dejándola conectada un buen rato.
Volví a medir la tensión de esta última en vacío luego de otras 12 hs y se mantiene muy bien.
La tomo como "recuperada", así que la escurri, tape y enjuague y espera a sus otras 15 compañeras para rearmar los packs y probar la UPS.

¿Les parece que antes de probar cargarlas con los 13.8 V o con el cargador inteligente convendría que les aplique el método de la bombilla con diodo a 220 VCA? ¿O si aunque poco toman algo de corriente conviene obviar el paso?
Preferiría obviarlo si por alguna razón puede poner en riesgo la batería (además del riesgo eléctrico, en casa no tengo taller ni lugar dedicado para dejar una batería conectada a tensión mortal).

Gracias a todos una vez más por la valiosa información compartida en el foro en general y en este hilo en particular.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dos detalles , volvé a verificar el "nivel de electrolito" , yo lo hago con jeringa de inyecciones y el tubito de un desodorante en aerosol , también podría ser una perita de goma de enemas. Chupando apoyado sobre las placas hasta que no quede nada. Si inicialmente no chupa nada , primero le agrego y luego le chupo.

Ya que son tantas baterías , y cargarlas inicialmente de a una puede resultar engorroso , yo las pondria en serie y las cargaría toda una noche con el díodo en serie mas una lámpara de 100 Watts (o tubito de cuarzo de 70 o 150 Watts. Armá los cables con terminales aislados .

Luego de eso vas a tener una mejor espectativa de cada batería .

No te olvides de volver a ponerles las gomitas y pegarles las tapas , yo uso Perbond , podria ser Hidro3.

Te felicito y suerte


----------



## Gaudi

Muchas gracias DOSMETROS por los comentarios. Actualizo la situación. Al momento llevo "recuperadas" cinco de las 16 baterías. Las conecté directo al cargador inteligente que desulfata al tiempo que recarga.
Ellas tienen un voltaje promedio de 12.85 V, y conectando una dicroica de 50W toman alrededor de 4 amperes, sin bajar de los 12 V (solo una me dio 11.9 V). Las dejé apenas un par de minutos, no hice un ciclo completo de descarga y recarga porque primero quiero regenerar todas.
Si estás baterías cargadas las conecto a mi fuente regulada en 13.8 V, toman aproximadamente 1.5 A, lo cual me parece mucho. Al desconectarlas quedan un poco más altas en voltaje pero luego se estabilizan en sus 12.8-12.9 V.

Adjunto una foto de la secuencia de aumento de voltaje solo con colocarle el electrolito. Las primeras dos imágenes son antes de comenzar, e inmediatamente luego de rellenar todas las celdas. A partir de la tercera, ya use un reloj para mostrar el incremento. La última es de hoy a la mañana, con 10.73 V. Como ven, solo con cargar electrolito toman un nivel de tensión apto para una recarga. Si las dejo más tiempo, como el resto, llegan a un nivel de ~ 11.2 V y allí se estabilizan.







Ahora, tengo un par de consultas en relación a la finalización del proceso y antes de cerrarlas "definitivamente".

* Estuve viendo en algunas páginas que no recomiendan rellenar con electrolito, sino con agua destilada. El argumento es que al cargarlas, aumenta el nivel de ácido y esto puede resultar en corrosión. Se que lo ideal sería vaciarlas y controlar la densidad del electrolito individualmente, pero está más allá de mis ganas/posibilidades. ¿Qué opiniones tienen de esto?

* Con respecto al nivel final de electrolito en cada celda, no tengo bien claro cuanto tengo que dejar. Estoy usando una jeringa de insulina (me dá más precisión y continuidad de movimiento que una más grande) con un tubito de plástico flexible de esos que se usan para las vías médicas. Estoy probando apoyando el tubito sin hacer presión sobre el pad de fibra de vidrio/electrodos en cada celda y aspirando el exceso. Algunas se ven "secas" en la superficie, pero aún así puedo retirar 1-1½ jeringuitas. ¿Es correcta esta manera de retirar el exceso? Tengo miedo de retirar demasiado y que se sequen luego, pero por otro lado si dejo exceso, como las baterías pueden ir acostadas dependiendo de la posición de la UPS, correría el riesgo de que salga parte del ácido.
¿Tienen alguna otra recomendación?

* Hay algún consejo adicional para realizar sobre las baterías antes de cerrarlas, como ser aplicar un voltaje de 14.4 V para ecualización, o algún otro procedimiento que estabilice lo más posible la batería.

La hoja de datos de la batería es esta (dos variantes):
http://akizukidenshi.com/download/WP5-12.pdf
http://www.klb.com.tw/dbf/WP5-12.pdf

Gracias y saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

La carga completa sería a 13,8 o 14,2V , si llegan a esa tensión . . . magnífico  !

Al desconectarlas del cargador caen a unos 12,5 V .

Respecto del nivel del electrolito , suelo volver a agregarles apenas un poco y chupar al ras de las placas sin lastimarlas-romperlas para verificar que ya no chupan mas. También podrias cargarlas un rato invertidas , entonces el sobrante cae y los gases lo explulsan. Es mas sucio .

Respecto a ¿agua destilada o electrolito? , en una batería tipo automotor se mide la densidad del electrolito y se corrige. Aqui no se puede hacer porque está absorbido. Hay muchos que sostienen (los del agua) que solo se evapora el agua y el ácido permanece. Yo no estoy de acuerdo ya que yo personalmente he visto botellas de ácido tapadas con corcho que se han evaporado y corroido la pared-muro. Por otro lado la práctica demuestra que es es más efectivo el electrolito o mejor aún el recuperador que posiblemente también contenga sal Epsom (sal inglesa) para ayudar a desulfatar. También es cierto que un exceso es malo.

De una batería de auto vieja quitale con dos destornilladores , ya que va puesto a presión , el ojito verde indicador de carga. Lavas bien la bolita verde que se suele ennegrecer y la metés en una jeringuita de insulina 

Podés verificar algunas ya recuperadas y con carga completa , cuanto tiempo aguantan con la lámpara dicroica , pero de 20 Watts. No las dejes caer por debajo de 10,5V 

Saludos !


----------



## Gaudi

Con un poco de tiempo, y porque requiere seguimiento, voy a hacer la prueba de la bombilla a ver cuanto tiempo aguanta.
Aprovecho para hacer una consulta adicional. Las baterías que tengo ya cargadas, ¿las puedo dejar conectadas en serie con la fuente de tensión constante como para que se estabilicen?
De momento encontré una rebelde que con el tiempo va perdiendo tensión que la dejaré con otro ciclo de desulfatado.
En caso afirmativo, ¿con un valor entre 13.8 y 14.2 estaría bien?
En la hoja técnica de la batería indica 13.5 a 13.8 para carga flotante.

Tendría que controlar la corriente, porque el LM317 aun con el disipador podría quedar pequeño.


Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Gaudi dijo:


> En caso afirmativo, ¿con un valor entre 13.8 y 14.2 estaría bien?
> En la hoja técnica de la batería indica 13.5 a 13.8 para carga flotante.


 
Si



> Tendría que controlar la corriente, porque el LM317 aun con el disipador podría quedar pequeño.


 
En rigor el LM317 puede con alguito más de 2 A , y para carga sería de 0,2A.

Hay que tener en cuenta no solo la corriente que lo atraviesa , sino los volts que caen en él , ya que ese producto daría la potencia disipada


----------



## Gaudi

Acabo de medir una de las "rebeldes". Le dejé hace un par de horas la fuente de tensión clavada en 13.8 V.  La corriente que circula ahora es de 220 mA.
Si acerco la oreja a la batería, se escucha un burbujeo muy leve, como cuando apenas servimos una gaseosa.
Si desconecto la fuente, el voltaje en la batería arranca en unos 13.2V, y va disminuyendo lentamente.
Me parece que la voy a dejar un rato largo más para ver si estabiliza mejor la carga.

Al principio el disipador del LM317 se calentaba bastante, sin llegar a quemar al contacto pero bastante caliente. Ahora está un poco más tibiecito. Lo estoy usando con una fuente switching de notebook que entrega 18,5V y hasta 3.5A. O sea que la caida son algo menos de 5V (supongo que razonable, porque lo mínimo para operación del LM317 son 2.5V (si mal no recuerdo).

De acuerdo a lo que comentás, y teniendo en cuenta la corriente máxima del LM317, ¿podría conectar 3 o 4 baterías en paralelo (mi error en mi post anterior) y dejarlas con los 13.8-14V para carga flotante?
¿Es recomendable esto?
O si están aun sulfatadas por más que la deje conectada no tendré beneficios.

El tema es que tengo 16 baterías, y solo un cargador inteligente, entonces se me ocurrio aprovechar la fuente de continua para dejarlas en flotante.


Gracias y disculpas por todas las preguntas.


Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Que se yo . . . pondría varias baterías que hayan levantado bien al cargarles el acido, en paralelo con el inteligente.


----------



## mirasu

Hola

Yo tengo tambien unas cuantas baterias de 12v 7Ah de unos sais, hace unos 3 años iban bien, unas las puse en sais apagados y otras sueltas. pues ahora no iba ninguna.
Primero intente cargar 2 baterias con un transformador de 12v DC, luego con uno de 9v AC y un diodo y tambien con un cargador de baterias de moto y coche, lo compre en el LIDL.  
al no terminar de coger mas de 6v les puse sal epsom unos 15g para cada bateria, en principio parecia ir bien, solo con poner el agua con sal, subio el voltaje 0,5v pero al cargarlas siguen sin aguantar mas de 6v.

Antes de poner el agua habian un ruido de piedrecitas al moverlas, eso es normal? 
Como puedo saber si estan comunicadas? las puedo haber estropeado al cargarlas con el cargador de moto o con el de 9v AC?

Veo que aconsejais poner electrolito, pero no se donde comprarlo y no me gustaria tener acidos en casa por nos nanos.

Gracias por adelantado ;-)


----------



## DOSMETROS

No siempre se puede recuperar una batería con éxito . . . si hace ruido a piedritas , mala fariña


----------



## saltamon23

Hola disculpa pero con cargar esas baterías aún no tenes nada .

Necesitas hacer la descarga con una lámpara o resistencia para saber si esas baterías están almacenando o no carga.
Que capacidad tienen.
Dicen ser 5 amper hora.


----------



## mirasu

Pensais que he echo bien cargandolas con este cargado? le puse el programa de 12v para moto. 






tenia la bateria con los tapones puestos y fueron saltando, y salio agua  

Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es normal que salten las tapitas de goma durante la carga , por ese motivo llevan tapa plástica encima.

No es normal que salte electrolito  ¿Demasiado llenas? ¿ En corto? ¿Sobrecargadas?


----------



## mirasu

Si esa creo que se a debido fundir, ahora esta a 00v  creo que por el cargador de baterias de coche.
ahora estoy probando con otra que estaba sequisima y tenia como piedrecitas dentro  pero de momento va por 8,5v y subiendo, pero lleva 2 dias con un trasnformador de un router .  al principio tenia 0,4v y consumia del tranformador 0,1mA ahora ya consume 60mA, Creo que va mejor, no?

Gracias!


----------



## Yónixon

mirasu dijo:


> Si esa creo que se a debido fundir, ahora esta a 00v  creo que por el cargador de baterias de coche.
> ahora estoy probando con otra que estaba sequisima y tenia como piedrecitas dentro  pero de momento va por 8,5v y subiendo, pero lleva 2 dias con un trasnformador de un router .  al principio tenia 0,4v y consumia del tranformador 0,1mA ahora ya consume 60mA, Creo que va mejor, no?
> 
> Gracias!


Qué tal *mirasu*.
Si ya de entrada suena como "piedritas" por dentro ya es mala señal y no creo merezca la pena recuperarla, seguramente ya tiene un corto circuito interno y/o la capacidad recuperada será muy pobre.

Un saludo


----------



## ANGELNIETO

Hola a todos los amigos de forosdeelectronica, he estado leyendo el post sobre las baterias de gel y esta muy interesante.
Tengo dos baterías a las cuales me gustaría desulfatar. Una de ellas esta en corto; usando 110V, el diodo y la lampara (enciende a pleno). La otra esta bien, solo encendió la lampara un poco después de 1/2 hora de estar conectada a este circuito (previamente le coloque agua de lluvia que era lo que tenia a mano). La he medido luego de darle carga con una fuente regulada a 14,2 voltios y ya alcanzó 11,20 volt.

 He tratado de conseguir un circuito desulfatador que use mosfet canal N y encontré este que les adjunto pero tengo algunas dudas que quisiera que me resolvieran para proceder a armarlo Para usarlo con el cargador de baterias,
¿donde debo colocar el cargador de baterías?, ¿ respecto al diodo MUR620CT y el UF5440, debo colocar los dos o solo el MUR620CT?


----------



## zopilote

Solo se conecta entre el positivo y negativo de la bateria, junto con el cargador de bateria propiamente.
En la paginas anteriores esta el pdf del zapper, en el estan la fig de las conecciones.
 Segun mis consideraciones el circuito no tiene nada de especial, solo que para gel no sirven, el sulfato tiene que presipitarse y como las de gel no tienen medio acuoso las particulas no se presipitan al fondo.
Yo hice mis pruebas con ese zapper y no obtuve mejoras. Tal vez si saturas las celdas con agua acidulada y procedes a  desulfatarla habria cambios.


----------



## ANGELNIETO

Hola zopilote, gracias por responder, estuve viendo el circuito zapper en la pagina 3 y esta en ingles y no entiendo mucho ingles, ya tengo una mejor idea de como conectarlo. 
Aun no me decido cual construir, pero, he encontrado otro en esta dirección http://chemelec.com/Projects/Bat-Desulfator/2012-Desulfator.htm que también se ve interesante y trae incorporado un medidor de resistencia interna de la batería. Aunque también trabaja con un mosfet de canal P y estos son un poco difícil de conseguirhttp://c10.forosdeelectronica.net/icon_cry.gif.


----------



## NOLOEDU

Hola a todos,

Es muy interesante lo que han comentado sobre las baterías y aprovecho para felicitar a todos, quiero manifestarles una inquietud.  Tengo un par de baterías con lo que leí que bastaba con poner agua destilada y las mismas podían restablecerse, pero dado el caso no fue así, en otro lugar vi una persona que ponía esta sal epsom con agua normal para recuperar, en una respuesta hubo otra persona que manifestó que si no tiene esta sal podía poner cloruro de magnesio (supongo como electrolito), quisiera saber si esto funciona y si se puede mezclar el agua destilada que puse y agregarle el cloruro de magnesio y no tener peligro de que explote o cause algún daño.  O definitivamente deberé quitar el agua destilada y agregar el famoso electrolito que todos mencionan ?

Gracias por todo.
Saludos


----------



## DealTech

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *MÉTODO PARA RECUPERAR BATERIAS DE GEL*
> 
> Hola quisiera preguntarte si esta agua para baterías puede funcionar para tu propuesta de recuperación de baterías de gel.
> 
> Gracias!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

En principio eso es "agua desmineralizada" y puede servir , mejor sería un "recuperador de baterías"

Saludos !


----------



## DealTech

Gracias "DOSMETROS" empece a probar con 9 baterías que tengo con problemas de tipo gel, en su mayoría son de UPS, las estoy cargando con fuente con LM317 regulándola a 14.4 Volts, cuando se conecta no consume mayor amperaje apenas 0.04 amp, con el tiempo va aumentando el consumo pero no supera los 0.20 amp. Que significa eso y que paso se debe seguir? Gracias!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

DealTech dijo:


> . que paso se debe seguir? Gracias!!!


 
Leer el post


----------



## merter

Buen dia 

Bueno les cuento que despues de leer el tema y luego de conseguir el acido y agua desmineralizada me puse a trabajar con 3 baterias que tenia y con las siguientes condiciones todas ellas 12v 7ah

1-. la carga estaba en 6v
2-. la carga estaba en 0,47v
3-. la carga estaba alrededor de los 12,4

Luego de probar las baterías hice la mezcla del electrolito agua/ácido y me dispuse a trabajar 

tome la batería 1. y comencé a llenarla lentamente dosis a dosis con una jeringa hasta y pare cuando el vaso se veía humedecido (nunca rebase los paneles), luego de esto la batería bajo el voltaje a 4,4v. 
ok la deje reposar y continúe con la número 2. 
A esta realice el mismo procedimiento de la anterior pero con la diferencia de que esta no bajo su voltaje pss al contrario subió hasta las 5v las deje reposar ambas 1 hora y comencé a cargar con un cargador comercial... 

el consumo fue casi nulo pero a medida que pasaban los minutos subió a 20mA y asi sucesivamente hasta llegar a los 100mA, pero las baterias no subian de 8v.
las deje conectadas de un dia para otro y cual es mi sorpresa las 2 baterias cayeron a 0 v.

ok frustrado por el fracaso anterior me voy a meterle mano a la batería 3 en este caso con mas esperanzas pues esta en 12v, hice la una prueba con el amperímetro y una resistencia de 2 ohm 10Watt y resulta que la bateria solo me entrega 2A y el voltaje cae a 4v. Al ver esto solo la puse a cargar pero  no subía de 12.8v. Comencé a inyectarle el electrolito luego de esto pude llegar a 13,4v pero aun sigue con el mismo amperaje... 
Subió el voltaje pero siguen las mismas condiciones no aguanta ningún tipo de carga conectada. Al conectar un ups este apaga y enciende o por lo menos con la resistencia segun el calculo deberia consusmir en 12v al menos unos 3A y aun sigue en 2A    

si tienen algún comentario sobre esta última se lo agradeceria

las primeras 2 fueron descartada vi algunos comentarios que ya les había sucedido algo similar y simplemente no me voy a dar mala vida jajaja 

Saludos!!


----------



## Yónixon

merter dijo:


> Buen dia
> 
> Bueno les cuento que despues de leer el tema y luego de conseguir el acido y agua desmineralizada me puse a trabajar con 3 baterias que tenia y con las siguientes condiciones todas ellas 12v 7ah
> 
> 1-. la carga estaba en 6v
> 2-. la carga estaba en 0,47v
> 3-. la carga estaba alrededor de los 12,4
> 
> Luego de probar las baterías hice la mezcla del electrolito agua/ácido y me dispuse a trabajar
> 
> tome la batería 1. y comencé a llenarla lentamente dosis a dosis con una jeringa hasta y pare cuando el vaso se veía humedecido (nunca rebase los paneles), luego de esto la batería bajo el voltaje a 4,4v.
> ok la deje reposar y continúe con la número 2.
> A esta realice el mismo procedimiento de la anterior pero con la diferencia de que esta no bajo su voltaje pss al contrario subió hasta las 5v las deje reposar ambas 1 hora y comencé a cargar con un cargador comercial...
> 
> el consumo fue casi nulo pero a medida que pasaban los minutos subió a 20mA y asi sucesivamente hasta llegar a los 100mA, pero las baterias no subian de 8v.
> las deje conectadas de un dia para otro y cual es mi sorpresa las 2 baterias cayeron a 0 v.
> 
> ok frustrado por el fracaso anterior me voy a meterle mano a la batería 3 en este caso con mas esperanzas pues esta en 12v, hice la una prueba con el amperímetro y una resistencia de 2 ohm 10Watt y resulta que la bateria solo me entrega 2A y el voltaje cae a 4v. Al ver esto solo la puse a cargar pero  no subía de 12.8v. Comencé a inyectarle el electrolito luego de esto pude llegar a 13,4v pero aun sigue con el mismo amperaje...
> Subió el voltaje pero siguen las mismas condiciones no aguanta ningún tipo de carga conectada. Al conectar un ups este apaga y enciende o por lo menos con la resistencia segun el calculo deberia consusmir en 12v al menos unos 3A y aun sigue en 2A
> 
> si tienen algún comentario sobre esta última se lo agradeceria
> 
> las primeras 2 fueron descartada vi algunos comentarios que ya les había sucedido algo similar y simplemente no me voy a dar mala vida jajaja
> 
> Saludos!!



Hola,

Por lo descrito, lo que se puede deducir es que las celdas de la batería ya tienen daño físico y/o desgaste químico, por lo que no habría forma de recuperar la capacidad original.
Sin embargo, podrías intentar dejar cargándolas unos 2 o 3 días para ver si mejoran en algo.

Un saludo y sigue experimentando.


----------



## kukulac

Hola, después de leer todo el post, voy a expresar mi experiencia en este tema, yo recuperé varias baterías de plomo ácido y de gel con el siguiente método:
Plomo ácido: vacío todos los vasos y los lleno de agua desmineralizada agrego en cada vaso una cucharada de bicarbonato (hacerlo con barbijo ) dejar reaccionar durante 24Hs luego vaciar nuevamente agregarle la solución agua ácido al 1,25% y la cargo durante 24Hs, tengo un cargador similar al de la foto que se puede regular, lo pongo a máximo y en la medida que empieza a cargar le voy bajando la llave siempre mirando el amperímetro que no pase de los 5A  casi siempre se recuperan y pueden funcionar hasta un año más.
Gel: estas baterías las he recuperado agregando un poco de bicarbonato en cada vaso y le agrego agua destilada,  dejo reaccionar 24Hs y después la cargo con el mismo cargador, lo pongo al máximo y cuando empiezan a cargar voy bajando hasta que se mantenga en 1A en el amperímetro, cuando las de 6v empiezan a cargar mas de 1,5A en el mínimo las saco y sigo cargando con un cargador común que me tira 8v 500mA, la de 12v la sigo cargando con el cargador hasta que carga 1,5A continuo ahí recién la saco y la dejo cargando con un cargador de 15v y 500mA, así recuperé varias sobre todo las de 6v de luz de emergencia.


----------



## Iván Francisco

kukulac dijo:


> Plomo ácido: vacío todos los vasos y los lleno de agua desmineralizada agrego en cada vaso una cucharada de bicarbonato (hacerlo con barbijo ) ...



Te recomiendo si esa reacción con el bicarbonato desprende vapores, cambies el barbijo por alguna máscara de protección ocular y respiratoria de tipo industrial. El barbijo solamente proteje las vías respiratorias de partículas de un determinado tamaño en micrones.
Saludos


----------



## marceloiannitto

Hola muchachos, he visto el circuito de pulsar 51, me parece interesante. Quería ponerlo en practicapara desulfatar baterías de 55 AH. El problema es que no tengo mosfett P sino N. Alguno se le ocurre como puedo modificar el circuito para hacerlo con el N ?.  Muchas Gracias


----------



## Aprendiz1

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo las pongo en serie con una dicro y su transformador ELECTRÓNICO para desulfatarlas.
> 
> Fijate si tiene pulsos mas grandes de un lado , eso lo ponés para el positivo.
> 
> Sinó agregale dos díodos rápidos en anti paralelo y a uno le ponés una resistencia en serie (o varios en serie para un lado y uno solo para el otro ) y entonces al mismo tiempo de desulfatarla la vas cargando un poco


Dosmetros,serias tan amable de hacer un croquis de este sistema.


----------



## peperc

yo sabia que este tema existia.
lo habia leido y algo de experiencia tengo , por eso , pues al leer vuestras "aventuras" para revivir baterias dañadas o sea ya estropeadas , pues... 

sin embargo, recien he encontrado  SI REALMENTE UN METODO  algo mas sincero que el vuestro:
miren en el minuto 20:05 , ahi se ve clarito:


----------



## peperc

RECUPERADOR DE BATERIAS:

para el iluso:






algo mucho mas sincero:


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ese circuito y el mismo pero con lámpara de filamento en vez del capacitor ,* si sirve* para intentar cargar una batería  que tenga una impedancia demasiada alta y se niegue a los métodos convencionales (cargador)

La verdad sobre reparar baterías de plomo-ácido
La verdad sobre reparar baterías de plomo-ácido:2da parte


----------



## peperc

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ese circuito y el mismo pero con lámpara de filamento en vez del capacitor ,* si sirve* para intentar cargar una batería  que tenga una impedancia demasiada alta y se niegue a los métodos convencionales (cargador)



yo puse el video por que el chango LO PROBO y como era de esperarse NO SIRVE.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si la batería todavía es recuperable , si sirve , si la batería ya no es recuperable , entonces no.


----------



## peperc

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si la batería todavía es recuperable , si sirve , si la batería ya no es recuperable , entonces no.



 la respuesta mas obvia jamas escrita:

pero aca de lo que se trata esto es de como se confunde a la gente: una bateria comun  de 4 años o mas  haya estado en uso o no ( peor si no ) ya no sirve, puesto que el proceso quimico se ha desarrollado .


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro , una batería muy descargada y sulfatada se niega a ser cargada con un cargador estandard , entonces con ese artilugio forzás la carga , si levanta algo de carga , con un de-sulfatador podés recuperar mas o menos un 60 % de su capacidad original.

Si tiene un vaso "explotado" ya no habría solución.


----------



## Milanar

Hola buenas tardes. Un gusto contactarles. Soy Mila, vivo en Costa Rica, soy contadora. Nada que ver con la electrónica, pero soy traviesa y uso silla de ruedas electrónica. Hace poco la batería no sostiene la carga, la pongo a cargar y normalmente duraba de 4 a 6 horas cargando y me duraba 24 horas aproximadamente, ahora dura una hora cargando, cuando mucho y se agota en media hora. Les adjunto un par de fotos, leyendo lo que compartió Dosmetros, estoy pensando hacerlo con mis baterías porque la silla usa dos. Pero las baterías tienen unos tapones por encima, pienso que solamente tendría que quitarlos y rellenar con agua para baterías, pero repito, soy la más ignorante en el tema. Podrían guiarme un poco a ver si logro recuperarlas, porque además son muy caras.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro , cuando las baterías ya tienen un par de años ocurre eso.

Puedes quitar esas tapas y agregarle electrolito o "recuperador de baterías" , ojo con la vista que es corrosivo , también cuida las manos y la ropa , una gota no se ve y se seca , al lavar la prenda = agujero   . Ojo con pisos y mesadas 

Si te salpica la vista enjuaga con mucha agua .

Aqui tenemos otro participante con mismas baterías : Baterías de silla de ruedas y su Carga.


----------



## Milanar

Muchas gracias 2m pero los términos electrolito, recuperador de baterías o agua destilada, es el mismo producto?


Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Milanar dijo:


> los términos electrolito, recuperador de baterías o agua destilada, es el mismo producto?



No , electrolito es agua destilada + acido sulfúrico en una densidad cercana al 1,5 (1 litro pesaría un kilo y medio)  , recuperador es un producto comercial.


----------



## Milanar

Buenas tardes 2m y feliz año para todos, mis mejores deseos de prosperidad y bienestar.
Con respecto al tema, me jalé una torta, porque le eché agua destilada solamente, (adjunto foto del producto) puedo corregir el error de alguna forma?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cuanta agua le echaste a cada vaso ?


----------



## Milanar

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cuanta agua le echaste a cada vaso ?


Los llené, les cupo como 140ml a cada uno, observo que uno ha bajado.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No no , solo se  cubren las placas , la haz inundado


----------



## Milanar

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No no , solo se  cubren las placas , la haz inundado


¡Aaay! Y qué puedo hacer ahora?


DOSMETROS dijo:


> No no , solo se  cubren las placas , la haz inundado


¿Puedo extraerles el agua con una jeringa?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Quitale con una jeringa pero no lo tires , *conservalo* en una botella plástica con tapa plástica , ya que tiene parte de ácido sulfúrico. 

Ya las pusiste a cargar ?


----------



## Milanar

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Quitale con una jeringa pero no lo tires , *conservalo* en una botella plástica con tapa plástica , ya que tiene parte de ácido sulfúrico.
> 
> Ya las pusiste a cargar ?


Aun no las he puesto a cargar. No tengo con qué cargarlas a no ser de que las ponga en la silla como se hace normalmente, la otra opción que tengo es llevarlas a donde cargan las de los carros, pero no se si con ese aparato sea correcto cargarlas. La placa tiene que quedar totalmente seca por encima?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Milanar dijo:


> La placa tiene que quedar totalmente seca por encima?



Claro , digamos que son de gel con el electrolito absorbido



Milanar dijo:


> la otra opción que tengo es llevarlas a donde cargan las de los carros



Si se puede , pidiendo carga lenta.


----------



## Milanar

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Claro , digamos que son de gel con el electrolito absorbido
> 
> 
> 
> Si se puede , pidiendo carga lenta.


Buenos días, le agradezco mucho su guía. Me precupa que la placa está totalmente saturada por el agua y es sumamente frágil, estoy tratando de secarla con un aplicador, lo hago lo más suave posible, pero aún así quedan partículas pequeñas de la placa, creo que la dañé totalmente. Pero seguiré con el proceso y las voy a llevar a cargar. ¿Cuánto tiempo debo ponerlas a cargar y tengo que dejarle los tapones abiertos?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Unas 10 o 12 Horas a 4 o 5 A , sin tapones.


----------



## Milanar

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Unas 10 o 12 Horas a 4 o 5 A , sin tapones.


Bueno una apenas me la pueden cargar por tres horas, tendré que volverla a pegar mañana y espero que eso no afecte, pero no puedo hacer nada. Y luego de cargarla entiendo que debo poner una lámpara para que le agote la carga. ¿O cuál es el punto? ¿Puedo usar para eso una lámpara corriente, que funciona con la electricidad de la casa?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Luego de cargadas las dos las vuelves a poner en la silla de ruedas y verificas la mejora . . .  o no . . .


----------



## Milanar

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Luego de cargadas las dos las vuelves a poner en la silla de ruedas y verificas la mejora . . .  o no . . .


Ok muchas gracias, le estoy informando.


----------



## Milanar

Buenas tardes, una consulta  más. A una me la cargaron por dos horas solamente. Debo completar las 10 horas o ponerla por 10 horas nuevamente?
Con las dos hora de carga tenía ya los 12v.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cómo no sabemos a cuanta corriente la han cargado . . .  es una adivinanza.

Carga la otra , ponlas en la silla y usa el propio cargador (ya con los tapones puestos)


----------



## Milanar

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cómo no sabemos a cuanta corriente la han cargado . . .  es una adivinanza.
> 
> Carga la otra , ponlas en la silla y usa el propio cargador (ya con los tapones puestos)


Las instalo y de una vez las pongo a cargar, hasta que el indicador avise que están completas?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro , las dos primeramente cargadas cómo sea , los tapones , instalarlas y a cargar.


----------



## Milanar

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Claro , las dos primeramente cargadas cómo sea , los tapones , instalarlas y a cargar.


Por cuánto tiempo las pongo a cargar?
Ya las puse a cargar, pero de inmediato el cargador puso el indicador de carga completa. Las dejo ahí más tiempo o las quito?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dejalas unas 12 hs


----------



## Milanar

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Dejalas unas 12 hs


Ok gracias.
Y luego la uso hasta que se descargue totalmente?


----------



## peperc

contanos como te queda la ropa....
si de repente comienzan a aparecer agujeritos en su ropa no se asuste, no son polillas.


Milanar dijo:


> Muchas gracias 2m pero los términos electrolito, recuperador de baterías o agua destilada, es el mismo producto?
> 
> 
> Gracias por su ayuda.



cuantos años tienen esas baterias ?? 
he leido que se debe poner agua destilada solo,  ya que el aceindo NO se va.
tambien que hay una pipeta que es un densimetro, que si se anda poniendo acido a lo tonto , pues que no es bueno..
pero bueno, aca estan "los guias" que me parece que tienen acciones en alguna empresa textil .


----------



## rubenchaco

Buen vídeo pero no lo intenten.


----------



## Milanar

Milanar dijo:


> Ok gracias.
> Y luego la uso hasta que se descargue totalmente?


Hola buen día. Las baterías quedaron igual que como estaban antes del procedimiento, aguantan la carga una media hora solamente.
Pero igual, agradezco mucho la ayuda. Me imagino que ya no se puede hacer nada.

Agradezco mucho su tiempo y paciencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS

De nada , es un placer colaborar con ustedes.

Ummm , si hubieras mencionado antes a los que recargan baterías automotores , te hubiera sugerido que ellos le revisaran el nivel y concentración del electrolito . . .


----------



## peperc

rubenchaco dijo:


> Buen vídeo pero no lo intenten.




2:16 ... garantia de que por ahi no crece mas el pasto : .... 500 años
5:57 .. garantia de contactos :.... 30 dias ( siempre que no se use con picos de arranques.)
6:47 .. laboratorio de ensayos ... ok, de ultima generacion.
10:03 , el tipo dice " yo soy ingeniero!! y esta es mi herramienta de ultima generacion para esta etapa de el proceso!!!
¿ que me querias preguntar ??  normas que ?? ISO  que ?? quien hizo que ?? de que hablas ??
10:51 en todo momento se ve el calzado de seguridad ( he visto videos peores), normas IRAM, ISO 7000 y  9000 tambien.

me corrijo: en esa zona no volvera a crecer nada por mil años.

si fuese un buen trabajo, pues solo les faltaba la caja de plastico y las venden como  NUEVAS.... pero no.
la verdad, es interesante por un lado ver como es "factible"  hacer una bateria .
pero por el otro lado, cualquiera de nosotros sabe que una fabrica de baterias tiene montones de cuidados, fallas que conocen, pruebas, cuidados para que la bateria de verdad cumpla.

igual, es asombroso el video.
me recordo uno que vi de la INDIA , creo que este tambien es de la INDIA.. pero era de una fabrica de vidrio, hacian trabajos convidrio..... mucha gente, las distintas etapas, fundicon , calor y peligro, materiales contaminantes que echaban en todo momento.. no recuerdo mucho, pero ambientes muy toxicos y los tipos en todo momento asi...
asi mismo, como si nosotros  fuesemos a la playa.

y en el video dejaban claro que el promedio de vida era un asco y lso accidentes frecuentes y cuando te enfermabas chau, anda a tu casa y no vuelvas....

¿ que se puede esperar de gente asi ??
que ni le importa su vida, ni la de sus amigos, colegas?? ... esperan que de las baterias esas  ??

un  HORROR .....  la verdad UN HORROR.,

busquen en youtube


----------



## Milanar

DOSMETROS dijo:


> De nada , es un placer colaborar con ustedes.
> 
> Ummm , si hubieras mencionado antes a los que recargan baterías automotores , te hubiera sugerido que ellos le revisaran el nivel y concentración del electrolito . . .


Hola buenos días. ¿Y ahora ya no vale la pena hacerlo?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pues que le revisen *la densidad del electrolito* en todos los vasos


----------



## Milanar

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pues que le revisen *la densidad del electrolito* en todos los vasos


Ok gracias


----------



## Milanar

Milanar dijo:


> Ok gracias


Hola buenas tardes.
Las llevé a medir la densidad, pero como no tiene líquido, no pudieron.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tendría que ser alguien que se dedique a baterías *en serio* , miden nivel y densidad , reponen , corrigen y cargan.









						Como utilizar un Densimetro de baterias
					

En esta entrada  o mostramos como utilizar un densimetro de baterías, con esta herramienta podemos comprobar el estado de nuestras baterías de plomo ácido midiendo la densidad del electrolito. Esta…




					bateriasyamperios.wordpress.com


----------



## Milanar

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tendría que ser alguien que se dedique a baterías *en serio* , miden nivel y densidad , reponen , corrigen y cargan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Como utilizar un Densimetro de baterias
> 
> 
> En esta entrada  o mostramos como utilizar un densimetro de baterías, con esta herramienta podemos comprobar el estado de nuestras baterías de plomo ácido midiendo la densidad del electrolito. Esta…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bateriasyamperios.wordpress.com


Mejor voy a comprar el aparato.
Otra consulta, a la hora de comprar las baterías hay alguna observación importante que deba tomar en cuenta?
Cómo me aseguro de que la batería no sea reconstruida?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Deberían ser de gel , AGM , de ciclo profundo . . .  que son bastante caras. Comprarlas a algún importador


----------



## peperc

yo.. varias veces lo he dicho, pero varias....


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tendría que ser alguien que se dedique a baterías *en serio* , miden nivel y densidad , reponen , corrigen y cargan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Como utilizar un Densimetro de baterias
> 
> 
> En esta entrada  o mostramos como utilizar un densimetro de baterías, con esta herramienta podemos comprobar el estado de nuestras baterías de plomo ácido midiendo la densidad del electrolito. Esta…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bateriasyamperios.wordpress.com



en serio que quiere decir ?? que las recupere con el aparato que vos pones aca, ?? sino no es en serio ??


rubenchaco dijo:


> Buen vídeo pero no lo intenten.



MIREN TODOS Y RAZONEN :
aca hay un video , de gente que tiene pocos recursos , PERO SABE.
que ven ??
"recuperan las baterias" con el cargador de este foro ??
o deben cambiar las placas ?? y poner placa snuevas ?? .. por que se degradan y no hay tu tia??

a ver, razonen .

y NO ME MODEREN, NO ESTOY FALTANDO EL RESPETO A NADIE, pero es asi, solo falta que ni con un cartel de neon entiendan.

hoy dia, "amigo" es el que te sigue la corriente, el que te dice como perder el tiempo , ese te esta "ayudando".
si alguien te dice que no vale la pena esta en tu contra, no colabora, es mala persona.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tenés derecho a tener tu propia opinión mientras no faltes el respeto a los demás (que siempre estás al límite de la norma *2.10* y por eso se modera)


Éste post nació jugando , intentando recuperar baterías tiradas de alarma ; las de auto eléctrico , moto eléctrica , silla eléctrica , autoelevadores y/o equipo de resucitación médico , necesitan otro tratamiento mas profesional , incluyendo equipos industriales de desulfatación , una batería desulfatada recuperará generalmente un 60% de su capacidad inicial . . .  o ninguna.

Lo de cambiar las placas de un vaso dañado ya se hacía en el 1900 , no es nuevo.


----------



## peperc

el tema es que como recien , haces que la gente compre acido, se enchastre, contamine mas de lo que ya son.....
una bateria con 4 años ya fue, no se recupera, nada...
ya alguna vez pusiste ( bien)  algo asi como se recuperan las que son recuperables ( valgame el chocolate por la noticia) .
pero el 99 % de las veces una bateria que uno chatarrea es lo que es: ya cumplio su vida util.
no es que alguien se la olvido , se confundio, pero apenas tiene 1 año de vida util.

ya montones de personas en este tema probaron y NO recupera el 60 % ni nada.
es mas, el cargador con capacitor es lo que es :
un limitador de corriente.

es lo mismo si usas un cargador con un trafo de 15vca y limitas a una corriente de 2 amper que eso de el capacitor y a 220v limitando igual a una corriente de 2 amper.

en fin.... en verdad, tenes razon.. para que me gasto, el que se enchastra todo , sabiendo que su bateria ya cumplio su vida util, es por que no lee todo el tema, o peor, lo lee pero no quiere ver...

pero ustedes , deberian de sacar una conclusion.
por ejemplo, lo de esta mujer, que usaba su bateria para  al silla de ruedas creo haber leido ... LO PRIMERO ES : que tipo de bateria es ?? hace cuantos años que la tenes ?? .
listo.

si, opinion da quien la quiera dar y la estoy dando, pero este es un  FORO TECNICO, .. es mas, opinion NO  deberia de dar cualquiera, si quien de verdad sabe y tiene experiencia.
a veces guian a la gente para hacer cosas peligrosoas, lo de el acido es una chanchada.
en este caso solo puso agua destilada, bueno....

en fin.. para que me meto, no ??

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

PD: en ML a veces veo que venden ( usadas) baterias bastante especiales, carisimas...  pero de las caras caras... y ponen "como nueva" , claro, la caja esta "como nueva" , se us aen un lugar cuidado, y parece nueva.
pero ya cumplio, ya se hizo el desgaste o el proceso quimico interno y ya fue..
a veecs uno lee aca y se confunde.

POR UN LADO:  tenes como aconsejan bien aca, tema componentes falsificados.
tambien versos de el audio para degollarte con la $$$$ 
y muchos temas que de verdad aconsejan bien. 
pero *en este tema* QUE NO es un tema jugando , por que seriamente llevan a la gente a meter mano con cosas peligrosas pareceria que estan "de el otro lado"
la UNICA bateria que "recuperas" asi es la que ya andaba.....
la que sacan de algun lado creyendo que era la bateria pero en verdad era otra cosa, como el cargador ... y  ya fue, ya la sacaron...
1 de 10 .
claro, la cargas con eso , o con cualquier otro , un par de ciclos de carga y descarga y ANDA...... por que andaba.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Proponete como moderador así podrás corregir todo el foro , mejor de presidente y corregís el país , mejor de Papa y arreglá el mundo.

Me hacés reir y eso es bueno


----------



## peperc

sabes cuantas veces vi esa misma tecnica ?? 
si queres discutir esto de las baterias hacelo con pruebas realees, no intentando decalificar burdamente.

y otra cosa: vos decis que estoy "al borde " de la moderacion, por que estuy yo de un lado y vos de el otro .
es como el pais: el que tiene el poder modera o le da correctivos a los demas, aunque ese a veces haga cosas peores.
ya varias veces te señale con correccion cosas que haces vos y que si otro las hace en seguida lo mandas  amoderacion.
y lo "disolves" con alguna burla o risa.

si te fuese realisata, justo y sin agravios, pero realista , me echan de el foro.


----------



## DOSMETROS

peperc dijo:


> por que estuy yo de un lado y vos de el otro


 
No , vos te ponés del otro lado del foro desafiando continuamente . . .  es tu estilo , no tanto de colaborar y ayudar sino de desafiar , be happy 

Fin del Off Topic para mi  , que algún otro moderador haga limpieza


----------



## peperc

que van a limpiar ??
que les estoy cuestionando y con razon que ese sistema no sirve?? 

es un horror que no les deje jugar a que ustedes "recuperan " baterias inservibles ??

que digo de mentira al decir que PARA UNA BATERIA es lo mismo recibir 2 amper desde una fuente de cc de un trafo , el cual tiene una VCC de 16 v >>>> 16-12=4 v
con n a R= 2 ohms ( o un circuito ) tengo 4v / 2 ohms = 2 amper hacia la bateria.

ahora, con su sistema de capacitor, si lo calculan para entregar 2 amper es lo mismo.
y si en vez de cc es pulsante , idem, es lo mismo.

y si quieren "forzar" a esa bateria muerta a que tenga 20 v en sus bornes nada ganaran.

ya han probado muchos en este tema.
y este ultimo video que creo es de la INDIA demuestra que NO HAY APARATO QUE LAS REVIVA, hay que desarmarlas y cambiar las placas.

eso vas a mandar a moderacion ??


----------



## peperc

hoy me he puesto a investigar por otro tema:

*sulfatacion de cables en electricidad y electronica.*

y para eso me puse a leer y buscar en la web como DIOS manda.






						Corrosión.
					

Llamamos corrosión al efecto de la oxidación de un metal junto con otro diferente como consecuencia de la presencia de agua o humedad, en de...




					electricidad-viatger.blogspot.com
				




he leido bastante y he sacado mis conclusiones pero veo una frase que se repite:

*en definitiva se comporta como si de una pila se tratase. *

y se ve *DETERIORO * en las fotos, de cables, de conductores electricos.
esto me hizo recordar algo que es *ESTE TEMA* y como vengo insistiendo en que *NO SE RECUPERAN *.
fijense el *DETERIORO* que ocurre en cables electricos, he leido acerca de que este tema ocurre en embarcaciones y en tema energia solar ( claro , usan C.C.) .
y luego recuerdo el video de esa gente de INDIA que reconstruyen las baterias, y se ve en el video que la vacian y PONEN PLACAS NUEVAS.

ES LOGICO, pero absolutamente logico darse cuenta que el deterioro que ocurre  DENTRO DE UNA BATERIA es monstruosamente mayor que lo que se puede ver en cables electricos .
por eso : las baterias una vez que cumplieron su vida util, o que se dañaron por mal uso ( no fueron usadas/ recargadas) por mucho tiempo  ya no sirven.
es un deterioro fisico, algo real.

todo este tema es.....

este tema le quita nivel a el foro.
por que confunde y dedica muchisiimas paginas a decir algo que es falso .
si quieren un foro de referencia, donde los temas que perduran sean reales y con base cierta NO HAGAN ESTAS MEZCLAS.
cualquiera que lee todo este tema se lo cree , como la señora ultima que dedico tiempo y esfuerzo inutilmente  como era de esperarse.
¿ que se va a pensar de los demas temas??


----------



## Milanar

Hola buenas tardes, espero que estén muy bien.
Hace días estuve conversando con 2 Metros de las baterías de mi silla de ruedas. Intenté recuperarlas pero no me resultó, creo que no lo hice bien.
El asunto es que tuve que comprar unas, pero donde las compré no dan mayor información, no sé si ustedes puedan guiarme un poco. El vendedor me dijo que esas baterías traen un poco de carga, que si quiero la puedo usar de una vez. Pero he escuchado que cuando  se van a usar por primera vez se deben cargar por 24 horas. Me imagino que eso varía, de acuerdo a la batería y tal vez de acuerdo al cargador. Voy a pasarles las indicaciones de las baterías que compré y también una foto de las indicaciones que tiene el cargador, quizá puedan ayudarme. Les agradecería mucho, porque quiero proceder de la mejor manera, para que mis baterías duren el máximo posible.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Por la fecha la batería parece fresca (13 de Octubre de 2019) eso es bueno !

Ese cargador es automático , cuando pase de indicador anaranjado a verde ya estaría lista , independientemente del tiempo.

Saludos !


----------



## peperc

Milanar dijo:


> Hola buenas tardes, espero que estén muy bien.
> Hace días estuve conversando con 2 Metros de las baterías de mi silla de ruedas. Intenté recuperarlas pero no me resultó, creo que no lo hice bien.
> El asunto es que tuve que comprar unas, pero donde las compré no dan mayor información, no sé si ustedes puedan guiarme un poco. *El vendedor me dijo que* esas baterías traen un poco de carga, que si quiero la puedo usar de una vez. Pero he escuchado que cuando  se van a usar por primera vez se deben cargar por 24 horas. Me imagino que eso varía, de acuerdo a la batería y tal vez de acuerdo al cargador. Voy a pasarles las indicaciones de las baterías que compré y también una foto de las indicaciones que tiene el cargador, quizá puedan ayudarme. Les agradecería mucho, porque quiero proceder de la mejor manera, para que mis baterías duren el máximo posible.



algunas anecdotas y cosas para pensar acerca de baterias:

1 --- la misma capacidad ( si se toman el trabajo de buscar de verdad) las encontraran a un precio barato y tambien a un precio 5 o mas veces .
por algo es.
si que es por algo .
una cosa es comprar baterias "dragon fly"  y otras prestolite o panasonic o YUASA...
vieron las de 12 v chica stipo de alarma ?? o las de 6 v , tipo 4 amper ... hay chinas y hay "para motociclismo " yuasa..
las chinas son para luz de emergencia...

2 -- alguna ves que tuve la posibilidad de escuchar vendedores de equipos, con el tema de baterias ( bueno y otras csoas tambien) , :
"si , llevatelas que son frescas ...
y si luego aparece otro cliente con esa bateria, que no le dura nada :
"seguro la estas cargando mal" ... eso esta fuera de la garantia.

en fin.



Milanar dijo:


> Hola buenas tardes, espero que estén muy bien.
> Hace días estuve conversando con 2 Metros de las baterías de mi silla de ruedas. Intenté recuperarlas pero no me resultó, creo que no lo hice bien.
> El asunto es que tuve que comprar unas, pero donde las compré no dan mayor información, no sé si ustedes puedan guiarme un poco. *El vendedor me dijo que* esas baterías traen un poco de carga, que si quiero la puedo usar de una vez. Pero he escuchado que cuando  se van a usar por primera vez se deben cargar por 24 horas. Me imagino que eso varía, de acuerdo a la batería y tal vez de acuerdo al cargador. *Voy a pasarles las indicaciones de las baterías que compré y también una foto de las indicaciones que tiene el cargador, quizá puedan ayudarme. Les agradecería mucho, porque quiero proceder de la mejor manera, para que mis baterías duren el máximo posible.*



1 -- comprese un tester comun, nada caro, ac ale enseñaran a usarlo.
asi usted puede  VER REALMENTE QUE PASA , midiendo la tension de la bateria.
tambien he visto que se venden voltimetros, chiquitos y baratos, le vendria joya.

ahora, si es buena o si es mala la bateria:
el tiempo le dira.
y buscar al fabricante y si da datos tecnicos.

en lo demas, ya la compro:
asi que ahora es usarla y ver como se porta.


----------



## Milanar

Ok, muchísimas gracias por sus aportes.

Bendiciones.
Otra consulta. Ese cargador tenía tres patitas para conectarse, pero no sé cómo perdió una. Sigue funcionando bien, aparentemente. pero entiendo que esa es la tierra, tendrá consecuencias que le falte esa patita y qué podría hacer?
También leyendo en internet, dicen que las terminales (donde se conecta la bateria) se les debe poner grasa. Eso es correcto?


----------



## Fifix

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *MÉTODO PARA RECUPERAR BATERIAS DE GEL*
> 
> Éste método lo vengo empleando hace más de 20 años, ya que por ahí no usaba mi cámara Panasonic por un año y la batería se negaba a la carga. Eran esas baterías largas negras que le entraban de punta a la cámara por debajo del visor. También mi inalámbrico Sony usaba una cuadradita gris de 4 V de gel y lo mismo va para las baterías de alarma 12V 7Ah..
> 
> Si las miran con atención, arriba tienen una tapa plástica pegada, que con una cuchillita y maña se puede despegar ya que solo está pegada en puntos.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 164606
> 
> Bueno la cuestión es que esas baterías son de plomo ácido (cómo las de coche), dónde el electrolito está gelificado y absorbido en los aisladores de entre las placas, que en vez de ser rígidos, son una especie de paño sintético, son baterías "libres de mantenimiento".
> 
> Con el correr del tiempo se SECAN, lo mismo que cuando las baterías del auto se quedaban sin agua. Así que el truco consiste en sacar los taponcitos de goma que hay debajo de la tapa  que ya sacamos y reponerle líquido (pueden ser dos y hasta tres tapas, según el fabricante).
> 
> Por favor a los eternos criticadores, estamos tratando de recuperar una batería que ya NO SIRVE MÁS. Por favor no me vengan con que así se arruina la batería ¿OK? Sabemos que aumentar la densidad del electrolito afecta los soportes de las placas. Pero estamos hablando de una batería que era PARA TIRAR! Y que seguramente además del agua también evaporó el sulfúrico!
> 
> La advertencia aquí es que vamos a trabajar con ácido sulfúrico diluido, que no lastima si se enjuagan bien con agua y tienen especial cuidado con los OJOS. De todas maneras una gota en el pantalón significa un agujero después del próximo lavado   . Hay que ser cuidadoso con el lugar dónde lo van a hacer. El electrolito mancha y opaca mármoles y granitos, lo mismo que algunos pisos de mosaico o cerámica.
> 
> Vamos a necesitar una botella de "Recuperador de Baterías" , las venden en las estaciones de servicio y ha de valer 3 U$S, o en los "Lubricentro" , o  pueden comprar electrolito para baterías en los negocios que se dedican a baterías de automotor, los dos sirven lo mismo.
> 
> Vamos al grano, primero con un pincelito pinto con grasa o vaselina los terminales de la batería para protejerlos del ácido, luego pongo un poco de recuperador o electrolito en una taza de vidrio o de plástico y con una jeringa de inyecciones sin aguja, chupo de ahí y le voy metiendo por los agujeros que quedaron luego de sacar los tapones de goma. De nuevo cuidado con los OJOS , cualquier cosa , lo primero es enjuagarse con mucha agua!
> 
> Aunque ésto no es absolutamente necesario ni cierto, voy agregando cantidades iguales vaso por vaso (cada agujero o tapón corresponde a un vaso de 2V). Hay que darles tiempo a que lo absorvan, puede quedar lleno de golpe y luego a medida que lo absorve va bajando. A veces una burbuja hace que parezca que está lleno, pero no, así que a chupar con la jeringa y revisar! Con un trapito viejo mantienen limpio.
> 
> Dejan reposar la batería una o dos horas para asegurarse que absorba bién, y que se vea el líquido por los agujeros.
> 
> Ahora lo que hay que hacer es sacar el exceso de líquido, no debe quedar líquido por encima de las placas ni de los pañitos blancos esos. Yo aquí le pongo la aguja a la jeringa, pero con cuidado de no clavarla entre las placas y hacer algún daño, y le saco el sobrante. NO DEBE QUEDAR LÍQUIDO (ELECTROLITO) NADANDO SOBRE LAS PLACAS.
> 
> Ok Ahora preparo dos cables con terminales, identifico el positivo del negativo, los conecto con el cargador y pongo la batería a cargar sobre una bandeja plástica, ya que podría desbordar algo de algún vaso y no queremos arruinar nada.
> 
> Para hacer ésto yo tengo un mantel de plástico grueso de un metro por un metro que coloco sobre el lavarropas en el lavadero. Vuelvo a repetir , ser cuidadosos y prolijos!
> 
> Avisarle al resto de la gente que no toquen ese líquido para evitar accidentes ¿Si? No son adivinos . . .
> 
> Mi promedio de recuperación es de 1 de cada 3 baterías!
> 
> Al principio puede costarles iniciar la carga ya que estaban secas, sulfatas y entonces la impedancia es demasiado alta, le pueden poner el tester en el modo ACA X 10 amperes en serie con uno de los cables y ver la corriente de carga, que repito, al principio puede ser cercano a cero. Paciencia. Si inicia la carga tratar de mentenerla cercana al 10% de la capacidad de la batería. Tocando la batería no está mal que se entibie, pero NO que se caliente!
> 
> Luego de unas 10 horas de carga, quitamos el cargador y probamos la batería con una lámpara de coche de 12 V o una Dicroica (mi caballito de batalla jeje) Si enciende podemos tener suerte. Si no enciende procederemos al último recurso, intentar cargarla con una serie hecha con uno de esos probadores 220 - 380 V que tienen dentro dos lamparitas de 220V  5 Watts en serie y agregamos un díodo del tipo IN4007 (para los muy principiantes, el alambre del díodo del lado de la raya del díodo va en el positivo de la batería, en el otro alambre del díodo se conecta a una de las puntas del probador, se aisla, la otra punta del probador a un cable de 220V, se aisla, y el otro cable de 220V al negativo de la batería), que también dejaremos cargando por otras 10 horas. Debe ser un probador de los de estilo antiguo con las dos lamparitas dentro y a la vista, los venden en las casas de electricidad o ferreterías. Aqui los probadores electónicos de neones, leds o digitales, NO SIRVEN. Si no lo tienen o no lo consiguen, pueden probar con dos lamparitas de 220V 15W (les llaman estilo perfumero, de nevera o de màquina de coser y tienen rosca mignón) en serie con el díodo IN4007.
> 
> *¡ OJO QUE AHORA LOS BORNES DE LA BATERIA VAN A QUEDAR ELECTRIFICADOS A VOLTAJE MORTAL Y NO DEBEN SER TOCADOS NI ESTAR CONECTADOS A NINGÚN OTRO APARATO O DISPOSITIVO !*
> 
> Si luego de 10 o 20 horas de carga con la serie de las dos lamparitas con el díodo, no recibió carga alguna . . . FIN DE LA BATERÍA.
> 
> Si recibió algo de carga se puede dejar unas horas más para después desconectar eso y cargarlas con un cargador convencional.
> 
> Otra cosa a tener en cuenta es que a veces reciben carga, llegan a los 13,8 y encienden perfectamente una lámpara . . .  pero al otro día están muertas.
> 
> Si lograron recuperar la batería, le conectan una lámpara de 12V acorde a la capacidad de la batería. Para las de 7Ah va perfecto mi bendita Dicroica de 12V  50W 4 A y la dejan encendida un buén rato, debería andar por lo menos la hora. Pueden hacerle varias cargas y descargas a lámpara, para mover la batería. Traten de no distraerse u olvidarse y dejarle la lámpara puesta mas tiempo del necesario.
> 
> Bueno, si la batería quedó mas o menos utilizable, aquí va lo último, por única vez pongo la batería a cargar en una fuente o bandeja boca abajo (OJO EL ÁCIDO QUE CHORREE), le pongo dos maderitas o algo que sirva para levantarla un poco y que no apoyen los terminales, uso broches para la ropa, mejor uno mas alto del lado de los bornes para que el ácido no les chorree.
> La idea es quitarles el exceso de electrolito que no haya sido absorbido, invertida solamente no cae, pero cargando se generan gases que empujan el sobrante hacia afuera.
> 
> Si llegaron hasta aquí, le reponen los taponcitos de goma, la enjuagan con cuidado bajo la canilla, los taponcitos no van a dejar que le entre agua, la secan bién (yo espero unas horas para que se le vaya la humedad de los recovecos) y proceden a pegarle la tapa con algún adhesivo epoxi o de contacto o de siliconas. No tienen que pegarlo todo ni sellarlo. TIENE QUE QUEDAR VENTILADO , durante la carga se generan gases que tienen que tener salida. Si no pegan la tapa o no se la ponen, la presión hace saltar los taponcitos. Le pueden dar unas vueltas de cinta aisladora o ponerles un par de bandas cortadas de una cámara de rueda de moto sobre la tapa, si la quieren dejar preparada para una próxima revisión.
> 
> ¡ Suerte !


Hola, tengo una duda: tengo una batería de gel nueva (2 semanas) 12vol y 18Ah (Akkune Power) que dejé funcionar hasta que se descargó totalmente a la espera del cargador, que se había estropeado... Ahora carga por 1 min, aparece que tiene 13vol de carga con el medidor y nada, sólo hace funcionar el motor 10segundos y se para otra vez...  El motor funciona porque lo he probado con otra batería, el cargador es nuevo y la batería no tenía por qué haberse estropeado, no?
Alguien sabe qué puede haber pasado? Cómo puedo solucionarlo sin comprar nueva batería?
Gracias y un saludo,
Fifix


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fifix dijo:


> Alguien sabe qué puede haber pasado?



 Ésto :



Fifix dijo:


> hasta que se descargó totalmente



Eso pasó, nunca se debe descargar por debajo de los 10,5V

Puedes intentar con un transformador de hierro - cobre mas un díodo , mas una lámpara serie de filamentos de 12V 22W , cargarla en inversa durante unos minutos hasta que tome unos 4 o 5 V (en inversa), luego descargarla e intentar cargarla al derecho por el mismo método durante unas 12 horas.

Suerte !


----------

